# MR. NICE STRAINS AND SEEDS



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've created this thread for the sole purpose of talking about MR NICE STRAINS AND SEEDS. I've been surprised since I became a member that there isn't more threads on these guys. I'm relatively new to this 3-4 years. I've either tried or possess more than half shanti's gear. Over the last couple of days I've come across a few other members who have MNS seeds to try and some as wide a selection as I have. So in creating this I hope we can create a thread for anyone interested in MNS or their gear. Here we can share information and hopefully help each other. All but one of my orders were direct from MNS. So i'm very familiar with them. Simone has taken care of all my orders and done a great job. Each order came quickly and was shipped standard mail. The one thing I would suggest is to be clear and brief when ordering. The only complaint I've seen about them always seems to be the same thing. A new person either wants to become a member for the auctions or has sent an email communication and they're not happy because they don't get an immediate reply. You have to remember when dealing with them they aren't wal mart or any major online store. Their auctions are there to help us. They lose on each and everyone unless there is an uninformed bidder who chooses to pay more than full price. I've been dealing with them for years and I would tell anyone to use them. If you have any questions about buying from them just ask here. Before I placed my 1st order I inquired about G13. Not only did shanti reply himself with a week but he offered to send me a free pack to try for myself. Any G13 strain I wanted he would send me to try. Ever since he's the only guy I've dealt with. I had 2 strains with smaller seeds both had poor germination rates. One of them still gave me 10 girls to choose from the other only had 7. But since I expect half the seeds to be male over all these weren't bad results. But I private messages shanti just to see if it was common. Only because I noticed a correlation between the seed size and germination rates. I didn't expect anything or want anything I was just curious. A few days later I get my reply and he wants my address to replace both packs! So all I can tell the impatient people who are on their forum is relax I'm certain that you will be happy in the end because it impossible to stand behind your gear any more than shanti does his. So enjoy the read and I hope we can help each other.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 2, 2015)

This is the list of what I've tried.
shark shock
shit
critical mass
medicine man
la nina 
black widow
super silver haze
mango haze
spice
angel breathe
nl5/haze
critical skunk
neville haze I have some drying and the longest flowering one is finishing up


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 2, 2015)

What I have yet to plant
ortega
devil
g13/skunk
g13/widow
nl5/afghan
nordle
angel heart
g13/haze
afghan/haze
the doors
skunk haze
Anyone who has grown these lately? Pictures to share? Or other helpful info would be great.


----------



## GUN1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Did the shark shock a few years ago. The f1s were crap, loose, average, but when I took it to f2 I got some fire. heavy chemical smells tight compact heads and some threw patchy purple through the buds. Nevilles haze was nice.


----------



## TheHermit (Jun 3, 2015)

How did you like the critical skunk? I have three in veg right now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> This is the list of what I've tried.
> shark shock
> shit
> critical mass
> ...



What's your favorite so far?

How was the Medicine Man? I've got a pack of those


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> How did you like the critical skunk? I have three in veg right now.


So far I've only run 1/2 pack of most. So anything I say is based on a small sample size. I've run full packs of SSH SPICE BLACK WIDOW AND MED MAN. Med man finishes the fastest of the widow family. It also had the tightest flowers. The one I chose to keep finished in 8 weeks and the frosting was very nice. My patients loved it. It was one of the 1st strains I ran and I just removed it along with most of my strains. At the same time I was running SSH and it was better so I didn't use much med man. I think I save a small jar of the last batch so I could judge it down the road and see if I want to replace the seeds after I break down and clean all my work areas upon completion of what's flowering now. Until now I've always popped 6-10 beans at a time. So I could test more strains. The critical skunk was good but I didn't get anything special in the 6 beans I popped. I've got a spring cleaning pack of them so I have plenty left to try but it's not on the top of my list. When I get everything out back together I'm changing that. I'm going to pop full packs only and do a selection from the whole pack. So I don't get turned off to a strain because I wasn't blessed with a diamond so quickly. Mango haze for example I popped 6 and got 5 females. They all happened to be the same pheno with smaller tighter buds. They did smell like mangos and they were tall and "viney". So they needed to be bent over and the side branches took a good bit of supporting. Now I played a part in them getting so tall.

When I start new seeds I allow them to grow without topping. That is until I can take a cutting of the main stem to root and quickly flip to sex my plants. During this time they are in 1 gallon pots. I'm topping and or tieing down down the seed plants. Once the sex is determined I cull the males and transplant the females to 5 gallon squat pot. That's to much time for mango haze. I learned that and don't get me wrong my patients LOVED it. But I didn't like the taste at all. Personally I couldn't take more than 3 tokes without putting it down. Now I've still got 12 beans to try and I'm sure there are phenos that I would love. But knowing what I know I keep choosing to try another strain.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's your favorite so far?
> 
> How was the Medicine Man? I've got a pack of those


Look above for med man. 
So far SSH and LA NIÑA. My biggest regret so far is throwing away one pheno I had of SSH. I was just starting and I thought I should be looking for what is described on the website. So when expected time is 8-10 weeks I didn't know what to do with a pheno that wasn't quit done at week 13. I had plants ready to fill that space and I culled it. Since it wasn't finished I didn't smoke it. I used it to make hash instead. It was killer and I knew right away I fucked up and I had tossed the cutting. All because I was so afraid of long flowering times when I started. Now it seems I'm always drawn to the phenols that take longer. So after I get my area cleaned I've got some spider mites I have kill. I've got them under control but I want to irradiacate them completely. Plus I have to have the HVAC tech come in the house. So it's a great time to start over.
I've saved some cuttings of the faster flowering strains to keep the patients happy. But my agenda is changing. I just finished sexing g13/haze and afghan/haze. I took cutting from those females and culled the seed plants. So while I'm checking those for a diamond. I'm no longer keeping a strain just to keep it. I've got so many seeds I'm going to continue going threw them until I either run through them all or find that jem everyone is after. I'm going to start with SSH and LA NIÑA. I have roughly 100 seeds of each. So I'll be rotating between those 2 searching for the best haze pheno. The mullumbimny madness parent intrugues me. There's just something special about the aroma and taste. So I contacted shanti hoping for other crosses with it because I wanted to find a hazey pheno of another strain to cross with La Niña. Turns out there is none. But he suggested for hazey phenos I should look into the rock n roll series specifically the doors. Lucky me I have 4 females of them ready to go when I get set back up. As you can see I've got new females to fill all my space for an entire run. I'm going to use that time to sex as many of the seeds I can to make sure the following cycle are all new females.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have nothing to base this on but at this moment with my selection I can say the ones I'm least inclined to start are the critical mass or the crosses with it. The reason for the is because I've noticed that the phenos that seem to get my attention come in smaller slower packages. And that just doesn't jive with that strain.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 3, 2015)

My favorite quicker flowering strain at this point is the shit. Better have the air filters on what an aroma and taste. But I also think introducing this strain might have brought on my spider mite issue. I read a post from Neville on the MNS FORUM where he was getting ready to work with skunk and the final line of the post said bring on the mites. I haven't been able to find it since they arrived in my garden. But it stuck in my head. There's also a couple of phenos one has nice tight indica flowers. Others lean more towards the sativa side. Both are great but one feature of the sativa leaning pheno is more leafy. But both are great with good amounts of crystals coating them.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 3, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I have nothing to base this on but at this moment with my selection I can say the ones I'm least inclined to start are the critical mass or the crosses with it. The reason for the is because I've noticed that the phenos that seem to get my attention come in smaller slower packages. And that just doesn't jive with that strain.


Yeah Critical Mass is great but you need selection that's why I'm running 2 packs of Critical Skunk.  

Medicine Man kicks Shark Shocks ass too.

Shit is really good, NL5xAfghan was decent ASH is nice but didn't find nothing too special same with Nordle and Ortega I know I did others but CM, Shit and Med Man are the only lines I got a mother of did love that Mango Haze but my favorite took too damn long like 14 weeks so I didn't keep her still got half a pack probably run them with the SSH. 

And of course that Early Queen x Afghan Skunk she is smelling so good some crazy fruity smells coming off like all them girls can't wait till harvest probably still 4 weeks to go though. Makes you want to hand rub some leaves. 

Even got an outdoor MNS pollen chuck going down they gonna fuck like wild beasts in the cold ass mountain may get some of my sensi girls but might as well do some breeding I bury enough used Pro-Mix in the mountains got to do something with it.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's your favorite so far?
> 
> How was the Medicine Man? I've got a pack of those


It just dawned on me. I've got a MED MAN @ 6 weeks flower. I'll takes some pics and post them at some point.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 3, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah Critical Mass is great but you need selection that's why I'm running 2 packs of Critical Skunk.
> 
> Medicine Man kicks Shark Shocks ass too.
> 
> ...


I've always steered clear of "early" strains. It just seems to me like the pheno I like best of ANY strain is never the early ones. I think when it comes to growing good things come to those who wait! Not to say I won't keep a good one. I will it would be the one I pass on to the patients. I'm a quality guy over everything else. However everyone loves the phenos I keep for myself. But they don't want to pay any extra for something that takes me 30-45% longer to flower. So they get what they pay for. And every cycle I put a favorite of mine that I keep for myself.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's your favorite so far?
> 
> How was the Medicine Man? I've got a pack of those


I have high hopes for my Neville haze that all foxtails with large flowers. It's @ 15 weeks now and I don't think it's going to be done at 16 either. If I were to guess I'd say more like 18 weeks. I just took another 15 minutes off the day light time. So I'm down to 9.5 hours now. I started with 11/13 and at week 6 I took off 15 minutes. Then roughly every 2 week after I took off another 15. Talk about smell. I had 4 harvested the 3rd last night but if I bumped a branch when I watered it the whole room instantly smelled so sweet.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 3, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I've always steered clear of "early" strains. It just seems to me like the pheno I like best of ANY strain is never the early ones. I think when it comes to growing good things come to those who wait! Not to say I won't keep a good one. I will it would be the one I pass on to the patients. I'm a quality guy over everything else. However everyone loves the phenos I keep for myself. But they don't want to pay any extra for something that takes me 30-45% longer to flower. So they get what they pay for. And every cycle I put a favorite of mine that I keep for myself.


Yeah pretty much why the most Sativa you hear about in CA is 9 week Blue Dream and shit you ain't getting much more if any for Nevilles Haze taking 16 weeks I just kept that 14 week Mango for my head yielded nice just don't pay any better than an 8-9 week plant that yields nice and tastes great. In a better climate though I'd grow a ton of Hazes and shit.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 3, 2015)

Here ya go. MED MAN @ 6 weeks.


st0wandgrow said:


> What's your favorite so far?
> 
> How was the Medicine Man? I've got a pack of those


Here my MED MAN @ 6 weeks     each of those colas is a different one. There's no repeats. It should be done in 2 weeks. I'll post finished flowers and then cured when it reaches those points.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 3, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah pretty much why the most Sativa you hear about in CA is 9 week Blue Dream and shit you ain't getting much more if any for Nevilles Haze taking 16 weeks I just kept that 14 week Mango for my head yielded nice just don't pay any better than an 8-9 week plant that yields nice and tastes great. In a better climate though I'd grow a ton of Hazes and shit.


I agree. But I just made a choice. I've noticed that I take way better care of my strains than I do the ones solely for the patients. I just lose interest in them because I know I have better in my library and could be working with them. They really don't care just give them something that looks good has a nice smell at a lower price and they'll take that every time. But when I light up one of my hog legs  .. . . . all their noses perk right up. Talking about how great it smell and wow would you look at that. And I flat out tell them you aren't getting it unless you pay for it. So this is what I came up with. I'm going to worry less about the time and more on my quest for those diamonds. That will keep me way more interested than providing them with the same ole stuff because it takes 9 weeks. That isn't helping me find my trophies. So since all the plants that have caught my attention are in the 11-13 week range. I'm going to grow what I want and where I think I'll find what I'm looking for. And I'll just have to see how it works out cost wise later. I won't find what I'm looking for without doing some selection. I didn't buy all these spring cleanings auctions to hold them until I die! With that selection will be phenos that aren't great those will be the ones they get first. When I've found what I'm looking for I know which strains to go back to make the patients happy. But until last week I've maintained a keeper of every strain I had. I've still got seeds from most of those strains. Combine that with knowing now I can pick up seeds at 75% off or so from the auction coming back to a strain doesn't sound as bad to me as it did when I paid 150 for a pack of SSH. I just picked up a 100 of them at just over a buck a bean. How can you beat that? I guess by paying 40 euro for a spring cleaning of "shit"


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 6, 2015)

On May 19 I mailed out my payment for skunk haze and G13/widow and sent an email to Simone notifying her to expect it. She replied the next day letting me know she was going to be on vacation until the 27th so it might be delayed a bit.

This is the 1st time I sent cash. I just got a large order but a G13/widow was withheld from shipment due to insufficient funds. Western Union has a hidden tax deducted from the amount sent along with a transaction fee that is added to the amount sent. If anyone sends WU don't fill out the amount until you tell them what you want to be received. This way the hidden tax is accounted for. So when my payment was received it was less than my total. So it cost me about 66 dollars and the trouble of having to complete another order. So I won another auction to make it worth my while and decided I try sending cash. Because this order was much smaller I could not justify all the WU costs.
I received an email on the 29th that it was going to be shipped on the 30th. I received it today. Even with Simone on vacation it took 18 days total. All in all it was the fastest easiest and cheapest (no fees at all from WU) order.

I've always been against sending cash. But I think it's going to be my preferred payment method from now on with MNS! I could have won a couple of auctions for each order I've placed for all the WU fees I've paid. Just something I thought others might like to know. It's also untraceable. I started with WU to remove myself a little from the transaction but my info is still on file at WU.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 9, 2015)

Day 47 for these
med man
   
shit one sativa leaning 
   
and one indica dominate


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 9, 2015)

and super silver haze


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 9, 2015)

another ssh i couldn't get it to go in the last post???


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 9, 2015)

only one i have grown fairly recently is angelheart, lots of phenotypes all had something interesting about them
i kept this one for a while, nice orange hash flavour and good dreamy high, not so great on the yield unless the plants were grown big






























































peace


----------



## taGyo (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## jessica d (Jun 10, 2015)

nice pics guys. here is black widow yields nicer then cm for me


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 11, 2015)

My BW is a massive yielder as well. Looks like yours is similar to mine structure wise. I had a few with real golf ball style nuggets too, those didn't yield as well although not bad by any means.


----------



## jessica d (Jun 11, 2015)

ya same here man excellent taste as well. i guess this cmass @6wks or so by 8wks did yield too. i forgot lol


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 11, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> only one i have grown fairly recently is angelheart, lots of phenotypes all had something interesting about them
> i kept this one for a while, nice orange hash flavour and good dreamy high, not so great on the yield unless the plants were grown big
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a full pack of them but haven't run any yet. I've run a set of 6 angel breathe that lead to only 2 females. It was nice larger than average flowers I'd describe it as daytime weed. Possibly motivational. I'm not a golfer anymore but when I tested this that's what I thought about. You won't get tired and things are interesting very small selection and nothing to base a solid judgement on. I can't remember the taste because it's been a year plus but it was negative.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 11, 2015)

jessica d said:


> nice pics guys. here is black widow yields nicer then cm for meView attachment 3437639


Looks good! I'd like to see a pic when the lights turn on. The first minute or less the HPS throws off blueish light before it warms. It looks nice and solid. Black widow was one of my first strains I ran. I plan on picking up a cleaning pack of them down the road and do a better job selecting. First off I've greatly improved since then. But most of all early on a choose keepers from only plants that FIT their product description. So if it said flowers in say 65 days. I wouldn't even consider the early or late pheno. Assuming they were not going to be "special" or it would have been mentioned in the description. I NO LONG PUT MUCH IF ANY WEIGHT ON DECRIPTIONS SUCH AS FLOWERING PERIOD OR HOW MUCH WILL BE HARVESTED PER SQUARE METER. Now I take it all with a grain of salt and push each plant to the end. Then I try to take the best notes and pictures through the grow. So when it's all said and done I have something to remember each plant by. Then select from there. keeping notes and pictures is something I'm going to be taking seriously from now on.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 11, 2015)

jessica d said:


> ya same here man excellent taste as well.View attachment 3437732 i guess this cmass @6wks or so by 8wks did yield too. i forgot lol


That looks like outdoors. Oh how I wish I could do that! Nice work.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's nice to see other MNS pictures. Keep them coming. I'm also going to be keeping smoke reports to help others. To date I haven't done that. Only thing that mattered is did I like it. If I did I kept it and if not I sold it and culled those cuttings. But didn't keep notes.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 11, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I've got a full pack of them but haven't run any yet. I've run a set of 6 angel breathe that lead to only 2 females. It was nice larger than average flowers I'd describe it as daytime weed. Possibly motivational. I'm not a golfer anymore but when I tested this that's what I thought about. You won't get tired and things are interesting very small selection and nothing to base a solid judgement on. I can't remember the taste because it's been a year plus but it was negative.


From what i remember from the mns forum, folk were getting more indica doms than expected from the angel breath and more sativa doms from the angel heart
when on paper it should of come out the other way round
i looked at angels breath, being 50% haze it was not what i was looking for
but i have always wanted to run the afghan haze by itself maybe take that 50% haze risk with this one some day
angelheart is only 25% haze less risk on paper 

peace


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 11, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> From what i remember from the mns forum, folk were getting more indica doms than expected from the angel breath and more sativa doms from the angel heart
> when on paper it should of come out the other way round
> i looked at angels breath, being 50% haze it was not what i was looking for
> but i have always wanted to run the afghan haze by itself maybe take that 50% haze risk with this one some day
> ...


What risk? My original plan was to grow indica. But I wanted to start with strains I had "dreamed" about when I bought high times. Now that I'm operational and passed that. I've found I prefer sativas. So I'm chasing hazes for myself. And the more I think about it the more I think I'm going to chuck pollen down the road. Because watching crosses grow could keep me interested. And the fellas don't care as much as I do. So they'll happily take the results.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> What risk?


The risk of plants getting very big and taking ages to finish, i would of thought that was obvious mate
i am talking about myself not you 

hope this helps


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 12, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> The risk of plants getting very big and taking ages to finish, i would of thought that was obvious mate
> i am talking about myself not you
> 
> hope this helps


Yeah, them 50% Hazes can be a bitch I had one Mango Haze go 14 weeks stretchy as hell but good yield and smoke just not no commercial shit.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah, them 50% Hazes can be a bitch I had one Mango Haze go 14 weeks stretch as hell but good yield and smoke just not no commercial shit.


i would like to run NH one day but that one is 75% haze and 16 weeks. i just do not like the idea of all that time i think 10 weeks should be long enough to flower any cannabis plant
if it takes longer than that its such an effort for me to invest in that time frame, when i could get two indica runs done in the same time as NH


this angel heart pheno was 14 weeks very mango haze leaning big yield and all, but i dont really want anything like this again , and this is only supposed to be 25% haze











peace


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 12, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i would like to run NH one day but that one is 75% haze and 16 weeks. i just do not like the idea of all that time i think 10 weeks should be long enough to flower any cannabis plant
> if it takes longer than that its such an effort for me to invest in that time frame, when i could get two indica runs done in the same time as NH
> 
> 
> ...


For real they take way too long and I don't even think the high is really any better myself some do but I like them all indica, Sativa, Skunks all good as hell if you ask me. Some of them NH even go over 16 weeks I almost want to try it but thats like 2 crops of shit I'll probably like just as much if not better.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> For real they take way too long and I don't even think the high is really any better myself some do but I like them all indica, Sativa, Skunks all good as hell if you ask me. Some of them NH even go over 16 weeks I almost want to try it but thats like 2 crops of shit I'll probably like just as much if not better.


Totally agree mate, i know some hold these long term sativas with such high esteem, like they are the holy grail and you have to be some expert to grow them
i have grown a few long flowering sativas over the years and they were no better than the 9-10 week sativa dom hybrids for the high
there are plenty of 9-10 week sativa dom hybrids that will give high thc and very low cbd which will have the same effect imo as the 16 week sativas
sure they are huge yielding but they take up so much space and time, i think the main reason for me to grow them would be just so i can experience it for myself and then
move on to something practical


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 12, 2015)

i just became a member for the auctions.. can anyone please explain the conversion rate from euro to us dollars? 18,000 euros seems to be alot of us dollars or maybe im wrong..most winter cleaning auctions seem to sell in the 9,000 to 18,000 range how many dollars is that? i already have some mns seeds bought throu midweeksong, but want to buy large packs of sharck shock,shit, and critical skunk..im running shit and critical mass right now, out of 4 seeds planted i got 2 female critical mass and 1 male and 1 female of shit.. im collecting pollen and will cross the shit male with the female as they are supose to be true breeds..the 2 cm's are identical in height, structure,smell, everything identical,, i wonder if the critical mass is true breeding also? i grew a g13xskunk and it was really indica goodness.. the shit and cm are both 2 weeks into flower now, the shit is just begining to get a stink smell, the cm is going to have some massive colas but no smell yet.. the shit female has 4 main branches that will all be massive tops,,i love the close node structure on these ladies...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> can anyone please explain the conversion rate from euro to us dollars?


Dude, i hope you are trolling
https://www.google.com/finance/converter


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 12, 2015)

i really wanted to try the black widow, but i like strains that finish in 8 weeks or less.. the longest strain ive ever run was a 10 week lemon kush,that i think was more of a sativa even though it said it was a pure indica..it was from female seeds..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 12, 2015)

not trolling,, asking for help,,which is what they said this thread is for!!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 12, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i just became a member for the auctions.. can anyone please explain the conversion rate from euro to us dollars? 18,000 euros seems to be alot of us dollars or maybe im wrong..most winter cleaning auctions seem to sell in the 9,000 to 18,000 range how many dollars is that? i already have some mns seeds bought throu midweeksong, but want to buy large packs of sharck shock,shit, and critical skunk..im running shit and critical mass right now, out of 4 seeds planted i got 2 female critical mass and 1 male and 1 female of shit.. im collecting pollen and will cross the shit male with the female as they are supose to be true breeds..the 2 cm's are identical in height, structure,smell, everything identical,, i wonder if the critical mass is true breeding also? i grew a g13xskunk and it was really indica goodness.. the shit and cm are both 2 weeks into flower now, the shit is just begining to get a stink smell, the cm is going to have some massive colas but no smell yet.. the shit female has 4 main branches that will all be massive tops,,i love the close node structure on these ladies...


It's not 18,000 Euros it's 18,00 Euro just some reason they use a comma instead of a decimal and the exchange rate is fairly close just got to use that XE website they use. I doubt anyone is paying 18,000. lol


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 12, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> It's not 18,000 Euros it's 18,00 Euro just some reason they use a comma instead of a decimal and the exchange rate is fairly close just got to use that XE website they use. I doubt anyone is paying 18,000. lol


thanks, i really would like to order..it took almost 3 months to get membership.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 12, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> thanks, i really would like to order..it took almost 3 months to get membership.


God damn 3 months? Must have been when they were going slow as fuck took them over a month from when I sent the cash they didn't tell me shit till finally they sent it out almost was thinking my money never made it usually they've been quick but just a couple months ago shit was so fucking slow. But they always come through never lost any cash in the mail don't even pay for the registered mail.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 13, 2015)

yeh it took a long time and several emails to get aproved. it will all be worth it after i get a pack of seeds though.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Jun 14, 2015)

If you buy at the auction, just plan on at least a month to N . America.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 15, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> not trolling,, asking for help,,which is what they said this thread is for!!!


glad to hear that, although it would of been nice if you were able to convert euros to dollars on your own
that would of shown initiative


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 15, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> The risk of plants getting very big and taking ages to finish, i would of thought that was obvious mate
> i am talking about myself not you
> 
> hope this helps


That's cool. You're right it's so obvious I expected something else. Like afraid or worried about them being to finicky.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 15, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i just became a member for the auctions.. can anyone please explain the conversion rate from euro to us dollars? 18,000 euros seems to be alot of us dollars or maybe im wrong..most winter cleaning auctions seem to sell in the 9,000 to 18,000 range how many dollars is that? i already have some mns seeds bought throu midweeksong, but want to buy large packs of sharck shock,shit, and critical skunk..im running shit and critical mass right now, out of 4 seeds planted i got 2 female critical mass and 1 male and 1 female of shit.. im collecting pollen and will cross the shit male with the female as they are supose to be true breeds..the 2 cm's are identical in height, structure,smell, everything identical,, i wonder if the critical mass is true breeding also? i grew a g13xskunk and it was really indica goodness.. the shit and cm are both 2 weeks into flower now, the shit is just begining to get a stink smell, the cm is going to have some massive colas but no smell yet.. the shit female has 4 main branches that will all be massive tops,,i love the close node structure on these ladies...


Go to xe dot com. Those numbers are wrong! It's 1:1.12743 USD TO EURO. THATS RIGHT NOW. That site is what MNS uses. It's subject to change except on weekends and major holidays. Take your time and get it right. Insufficient funds will delay orders. And if using western union beware there's a hidden tax ON TOP OF THE TRANSFER FEE. You must ask agent about that and add it to the money sent.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 15, 2015)

WoodyHaze said:


> If you buy at the auction, just plan on at least a month to N . America.


They can be a little slow you're not dealing with Amazon. But once it's sent its about 7 days standard mail. I've found cash to be the FASTEST and cheapest method. Don't send multiple emails. I see so many guys doing that. It can take 2 weeks or so sometimes to get a reply. Remember WU payment they have to actually go to their office to collect your money. I've had it take time for Simone to go collect it. I never wait to last minute to order. And I'd allow more like 6 weeks. If time were really important.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 15, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> yeh it took a long time and several emails to get aproved. it will all be worth it after i get a pack of seeds though.


I think all auction emails payments and account approvals are all done by Simone ONLY. That's why I think it takes longer than most people like. Especially new customers. It would be nice if they got her some help. FYI they also follow European practices of work hours ect. I think they take off 6 weeks straight at some point during the year. They also get more time off during they year than Americans are use to. So if you want to join and it happens to be during those times. Basically you're screwed until they return.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 15, 2015)

Also make sure you follow the instructions. Fill out auction templates properly. Make sure funds are correct. Because once you start sending emails back and forth I think you get slower attention.

One email to the point with everything included. I've made this mistake before. So eager to reply because I wanted to speed things up or keep them moving. In my hast I replied so fast my emails were incomplete and seemed to take forever.

If all you want is your auction win. I'd suggest following the directions that follow. Fill out the templet and send cash REGISTERED MAIL. Then send an email to Simone with a copy of the template notifying her payment has been sent. This is the best you can do. Your payment might beat the reply. But that gets delivered right to their door and as soon as she okays the order it's out the door that day or the next. Everything else invited delays.​


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 15, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Also make sure you follow the instructions. Fill out auction templates properly. Make sure funds are correct. Because once you start sending emails back and forth I think you get slower attention.
> 
> One email to the point with everything included. I've made this mistake before. So eager to reply because I wanted to speed things up or keep them moving. In my hast I replied so fast my emails were incomplete and seemed to take forever.
> 
> If all you want is your auction win. I'd suggest following the directions that follow. Fill out the templet and send cash REGISTERED MAIL. Then send an email to Simone with a copy of the template notifying her payment has been sent. This is the best you can do. Your payment might beat the reply. But that gets delivered right to their door and as soon as she okays the order it's out the door that day or the next. Everything else invited delays.​


thanks for the info,,,cash works for me...i hate money orders,checks, and credit cards dont work oversea unless its a pre pay international card..so if i win the auction, just mail them the cash,,easy enough..


----------



## WoodyHaze (Jun 16, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> They can be a little slow you're not dealing with Amazon. But once it's sent its about 7 days standard mail. I've found cash to be the FASTEST and cheapest method. Don't send multiple emails. I see so many guys doing that. It can take 2 weeks or so sometimes to get a reply. Remember WU payment they have to actually go to their office to collect your money. I've had it take time for Simone to go collect it. I never wait to last minute to order. And I'd allow more like 6 weeks. If time were really important.


Not really, she sent an email to say they were shipped, it still took over a month , both times. I knew this and expected it , so it was no big deal. The bargain makes up for the wait.


----------



## jessica d (Jun 17, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> That looks like outdoors. Oh how I wish I could do that! Nice work.


thanks it was greenhouse grown. i also find mr nice gear is late finishing but bw never molds can take snow and -10c nights.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 18, 2015)

jessica d said:


> thanks it was greenhouse grown. i also find mr nice gear is late finishing but bw never molds can take snow and -10c nights.


Greenhouse is the ultimate dream. Because of climate control.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 18, 2015)

WoodyHaze said:


> Not really, she sent an email to say they were shipped, it still took over a month , both times. I knew this and expected it , so it was no big deal. The bargain makes up for the wait.


I'm sorry to hear that. I've waited on funds to be picked up and vacation/holidays. But every time I got emails when payment was received and the orders always shipped that day or the next. Then I received the packages within 10 days. I'm only guessing but standard mail either doesn't pass through customs or it passes faster. The only order I've placed with anyone else was attitude. It's also the only time I chose tracking since I didn't have to sign for it. That order sat in customs for over 2 weeks. And over all it took about 3.5 weeks. But since I ordered over the phone and had tracking it didn't bother me a bit. But I agree with you that I expect delays and I always order WELL in advance so it take a half year and it wouldn't hold me up one second.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 18, 2015)

WoodyHaze said:


> Not really, she sent an email to say they were shipped, it still took over a month , both times. I knew this and expected it , so it was no big deal. The bargain makes up for the wait.


Just to be clear when I say sent I'm referring to them shipping my order.


----------



## jessica d (Jun 18, 2015)

well they outgrew the 7' so i built a 10' over it but i didnt use any power or heat on it. it is nice to have the option tho. seedsmans white widow


----------



## lettuce (Jul 15, 2015)

@GOLDBERG71 What can you tell me about your NL5 x Haze? Were you happy with it? When did you order the seeds?


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 15, 2015)

lettuce said:


> @GOLDBERG71 What can you tell me about your NL5 x Haze? Were you happy with it? When did you order the seeds?


Yes I've grown a handful. I've only popped 6 of these. I got 100% germination rate and 5 turned out to be females. Of the females 3 of them had very large buds the other 2 had average size flowers. I only kept the cuttings of the 3 with large flowers. I'm not good at describing smells and tastes. I simply smoke to much not just the lefty smokes but I smoke the righties also. But I will say I liked everything about it. One cuttings actually got little buds on the fan leaves. With lots of sugar. They grow tall. With new seeds I don't top until I can use the part I'm removing for a cutting. I sex them and remove males. Then I transplant from 1 gal to 5 gal pots. So my first run with any new strain that is tall gives me trouble. So I had to bend all 5 females. But it wasn't tall as Nevil haze. I'm looking at my notes and they tended to get purple color on the stalks. As far as potency goes I'd say this. I'll have no problem selling it. When I was growing it - it was beautiful and I wanted to keep it and possibly cross it and I still do. But when it came to smoking it. It's still in jars because I prefer SSH, La Niña, original amnesia (dinafem), and a daughter to the OG amnesia. Those seem to be my go to strains. But I've had 15 strains on hand for the last 3 years. So I've become a snob. My clients have nothing but great things to say about all of them.

I'm currently battling spider mites and might wind up losing what I have. Everything is small now and if I can't wipe them out in the next 2 weeks I'll be going back to ground zero. I'll be keeping better notes and instead of grow several strains at once I'm going to concentrate on growing a larger selection of a single strain. This way I'm not carrying so many different strain. But only keeping things that are as good as or better than what I've found in the last 4-5 years. And if a strain doesn't meet the cut it will be illiminated. But I can say this. NL5/HAZE will get another shot on a wider scale if I lose the 3 I have now.

I'll post a picture next. I can't say it's the best Or prettiest bud there was but the jar was easy to find. So I don't mind sharing a picture. Just remember it's just a bud I pulled from the first jar o found. 

I bought the seeds last year. I didn't grow them until this winter.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 15, 2015)

They all finished at the same time and took 68 days of flowering. So the time isn't bad at all. When I started I cared a lot more about flowering time than I do now. I think nothing of 11/12 weeks so bear that in mind for anything I say. But I've found that the good things take time hence I'm willing to wait. After the time it takes to sex, transplant , and maintain a strain in the library what the hell is an extra week or 2 for a product that is _*killer??*_ But that's just my 2cents.

These are pics of the 3 I kept. It seems I only took finished pictures of #1....#3+#4 I guess I didn't take them because I planned on growing them again? but I do have a picture of each at day 56 that I included. The fan leaf bud shots came off #4. I hope this helped?! Don't be discouraged by what I said about it's strength. I had high hopes for this strain and still do. I just found when it came to smoking it I had stuff I prefered more. This strain hasn't made it's way to the clients yet. People RAVE about mango haze. I grew that out also and must say I never liked the way it tasted when smoked. I can't even make it through a joint or bowl with out putting it down and going to one of the above mentioned strains. But I have clients who loved it they just didn't want to pay any more for it than say SHIT. Well that doesn't work for me. Shit takes no more than 8 weeks to flower and mango not only is much harder to manage because it has weak stems and super long side branches but takes all 11 weeks to finish. Shit on the other hand requires no support or attention other than feeding it and flowers much faster.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 15, 2015)

Those fan leaves with buds on them still make my eyes water everytime I see them. If that's not eye candy I don't know what is!


----------



## lettuce (Jul 15, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Those fan leaves with buds on them still make my eyes water everytime I see them. If that's not eye candy I don't know what is!


Thats great. Thanks for the reply. I've been researching Mr. Nice and find that people either love them and say they're the best or that everything they do goes hermie and isn't what it used to be. So it's either love or shit talking. Anyways, glad to hear your experience has been good and that you're getting excellent dna from them. I'd shell out a little extra for your hazes any day, brother. When you release your NL5HZ to the world, let me know what they think. Peace


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 15, 2015)

lettuce said:


> Thats great. Thanks for the reply. I've been researching Mr. Nice and find that people either love them and say they're the best or that everything they do goes hermie and isn't what it used to be. So it's either love or shit talking. Anyways, glad to hear your experience has been good and that you're getting excellent dna from them. I'd shell out a little extra for your hazes any day, brother. When you release your NL5HZ to the world, let me know what they think. Peace


As far as I know the only complaints about hermies was with the strain ORTEGA. I have a pack but haven't popped them because of those posts. But I got them cheap and figured at some point I'd give them a try. Other than 5 free beans with my first order the only other breeder I've tried was serious seeds AK 47. Of all the seeds I've popped I've only gotten 1 hermie. And it was a La Niña. That's not to say I haven't run across the rare pollen sac where a side branch meets the main stem. But I think that's a natural thing as a last ditch survival mechanism. So if for some reason only females survived the plant won't go extinct in nature. I purposely pick my flowers at the end of the "ripe period" so I get some female beans. Some breeders such as soma for example use this perfectly natural reflex to produce their FEM seeds. In situations like this it shouldn't be referred to as a hermie in my opinion. Some will say by definition I'm wrong. But bear in mind I'm not talking about pollen coming from with in the buds themselves. I think I've seen 2 plants that got a few (less than 5) single naners in buds on those 2 plants. I wouldn't keep those. But the La Niña I had was no doubt a hermie. It was the oddest thing I've seen. There was male pollen sacs all over each and every bud and they showed up well before it was even close to finishing. At first site it was yanked. The 2 I spoke of with just a couple of male flowers I was able to pull them with tweezers before any pollen actually developed and no others popped up. To be honest I don't know why anyone wouldn't like MNS. If you join their forum and sign up for auction and have patientence. You can't beat the deals you can get there. I've private messages shanti several times. Each time he's responded in what I would consider a short period of time. As few as 7 days and up to 3 weeks. He offered me a free pack of any G13 I wanted. Before I ever bought from him directly. I had poor germination rates with 2 packs of beans out of the 30 packs or so I've bought. Granted I still have a pile of beans yet to use. But in no way would I say that MNS has a hermie problem. I got them both on the cheap from his auction. 1 batch although 1/2 didn't germinate all but 1 was female. All I hope for is a 50% female rate. So I had no complaints in the end because I still had the expected number to select from. The other I got 7 to pop and still 5 were female. So on this batch I wound up with half as many to choose from. I did want anything I just PM him and asked a question about it. Because I noticed that between the 2 strains they had 1 thing in common. That was both strains had very tiny seeds. They were mature that couldn't be denied. But I thought he might have suggested I use a nail file on the smaller beans? Or something else. About a week later he replied saying he was sorry but it happens sometimes. He asked for an address and told me there would be replacement packs sent to me AT NO COST. Of course I replied and told him where to send it and that I had an order waiting to be shipped. He made sure those packs were added to my order.
Keep in mind a certain number of seeds off any plant will not germinate. Maybe these seeds needed a little higher temp then they got? But I know them not popping wasn't because he did something wrong. He didn't ask for pictures or question my methods or knowledge. Simply replaced them and was going to pay to ship them to me. First off I bought them at less than 50% of retail to begin with. And now I have what I got out of the original packs (if not for my spider mites) but now I also have a full pack of each strain when I want to return to it! Just plan ahead and order before you need anything. They work European schedules. They take more time off than here in the U.S. So if you order at the wrong time they could be off for 6 weeks or so. But other than that I wouldn't question their integrity and willingness to help you any way they can. That goes for the moderators of the forums and Simone who handles payments and auctions too. Keep communication as brief as possible and to the point as possible and ONLY SEND 1 email. They aren't ignoring you if it takes longer than you like - don't be surprised it's not Amazon. Many people think with the Internet these guys have no life other than to wait to reply to their emails. They don't need to deal with us every "broker" sells his gear. They want to help us that's why he has the auctions and discounts for medical patients with doctors notes, being a forum member, or buying over a certain amount. Those discounts ONLY apply for direct sales NOT the auctions though. Any questions email Simone at sales. I think she's the most overloaded so don't expect a reply the following day.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 15, 2015)

The reality is seeds should probably be like car batteries. You can walk out of the store with a new battery but once that battery is connected to the cables there are no returns. If buying seeds you really shouldn't complain unless the seeds arrived crushed. Because once those seeds hit the soil or paper towels as the case may be they should be nonrefundable. Because so much depends on how they are handled. You might wonder how can you trust the breeder but how can the breeder trust you? That's why a good rep is so important. Some knuckle head could water them with full strength nutes after placing the seeds in the soil or leave the plate with wet towels in a room at 40 degrees.


----------



## petedav (Jul 16, 2015)

any1 tryed mr nice g13/hash plant? whats evry1s experience?


----------



## Newgrowth42o (Jul 16, 2015)

How about ssh do they have herm issues


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 16, 2015)

petedav said:


> any1 tryed mr nice g13/hash plant? whats evry1s experience?


That's 1 I haven't tried. I'm trying to salvage my first batch of G13. But I'm starting with the HAZE cross first. I'm sure I will win my battle with spider mites but I'm not as sure my plants will survive. If they do I won't have the results for awhile.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 16, 2015)

Newgrowth42o said:


> How about ssh do they have herm issues


Let me repeat this. As far as I know the only hermie issues with MNS strains all revolve around ONE strain. And it's ORTEGA. This strain is from an old batch of seeds shanti found from NL#1 and NL#5. With all the notoriety NL has shanti wanted to keep and spread the genetics. I have no experience with this strain YET. BUT I can say I've read many threads on the MNS forum that this strain is VERY hermie prone. I've also read that if you create F2s that the issue goes away. That doesn't make sense to me but there is a thread from a guy who tried it and that's what he reported. Reintroducing NL was well intended. But with the reports on this single strain I'm surprised he still sells it. My hope is the issue is solved. But I'm so concerned I have no plans on popping my pack anytime soon. Maybe if it laws change and I can grow in my backyard. But my space is to valuable to me for that experiment at this time.

So as far as SSH or anything else OTHER than ORTEGA there are no hermie issues. However if you grow from seed long enough you will encounter them from time to time. Even humans are born with both sex organs rarely. Plants are no different every once in awhile the genes for a single seed with be screwed up. Plant those SSH and enjoy. It's very easy to grow. I always suggest keeping your 3 favorites and running them together for a 2nd time before you make your final selection.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 16, 2015)

lettuce said:


> Thats great. Thanks for the reply. I've been researching Mr. Nice and find that people either love them and say they're the best or that everything they do goes hermie and isn't what it used to be. So it's either love or shit talking. Anyways, glad to hear your experience has been good and that you're getting excellent dna from them. I'd shell out a little extra for your hazes any day, brother. When you release your NL5HZ to the world, let me know what they think. Peace



they are worth a try imo, if you like mostly sativa dominated crosses
they have lots of vigor and many are high yielding
lots of phenotypes so its upto you to select what suits you

i have had no problems with potency or hermies
only criticism i would make is lack of more indica doms in the strain library
and i would like a bit more uniformity with phenotypes

if you have the space to get the numbers up, and grow a couple of packs of SSH you can end up with a very nice plant indeed
but if you only have room for small numbers as with many strains/breeders you might not get what you want

peace


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 16, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> they are worth a try imo, if you like mostly sativa dominated crosses
> they have lots of vigor and many are high yielding
> lots of phenotypes so its upto you to select what suits you
> 
> ...


That's the nature of the beast. It's always about selection selection selection. And there's no way around it - that takes space and time. The only short cut here is INLINE BREEDING. That's why so many people work the MNS gear and sell it under another name. But the trade off here is that someone else is doing the selection. I personally want to do that selecting myself. We all have different tastes. Like I've said before many people rave about mango haze. But I can't finish a bowl of it.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 16, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> That's the nature of the beast. It's always about selection selection selection. And there's no way around it - that takes space and time. The only short cut here is INLINE BREEDING. That's why so many people work the MNS gear and sell it under another name. But the trade off here is that someone else is doing the selection. I personally want to do that selecting myself. We all have different tastes. Like I've said before many people rave about mango haze. But I can't finish a bowl of it.


yes this is true, but some require higher numbers than others, 
i would also rather see mns crossing their strains with some of the better clone only plants around today mixing some of the kush with the haze 
rather than others like gage green doing the same thing with mns stock (afghan haze) etc , 

but they are dead against that over at mns , traditionalists or aussie pride or something 
im sure bubba kush x ssh would be a good seller if shanti asked neville nicely to make it for him we would all be winners 
seems a shame to me , who wants to buy from gage green when you could buy from the legend that is shantibabaaaaa

peace


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 16, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> yes this is true, but some require higher numbers than others,
> i would also rather see mns crossing their strains with some of the better clone only plants around today mixing some of the kush with the haze
> rather than others like gage green doing the same thing with mns stock (afghan haze) etc ,
> 
> ...


I'm no breeder or chemist but I think the origins of your complaint comes from the fact that some strains are poly hybrids. The more strains combined leads to more phenos. The more phenos the greater the variety within the strain. But each pheno should still be good. It just makes it harder to narrow it down. (Selection, selection, selection)

I don't know what happened between shanti and nevil. I don't think anyone does and those close enough won't speak. But as far back as they go to seperate now it must have been bad. I think it was Nev recruiting people from the forum to test and or help supply new genetics to the holy grain creation? So I wouldn't hold my breathe on them working together again. From what I understand Nev wasn't to involved for a long time. But what he did early can't be over looked. I think he created and shanti produced and maintained. Not to say shanti didn't create his own. Super silver haze used Nevil selected parents and mango haze used Shanti selected parents from the same crops. The word on the boards was Shanti didn't lose any parents nor did Nev take anything. He did get a bunch of Nev haze seeds just the same as you or I would buy. Or that's the story and everyone's sticking to it. I haven't been able to find any word on Nev since that I would trust. I have seen some sites "claiming" to sell his gear. But if and when he returns I think we'll all know and his stock would be available at many reputable brokers. Not these shotty no bodies like old school breeders association.

As for not introducing new genetics to the MNS library I can't speak to that. I don't know if that would be good or bad. But so many strains that have won awards or notoriety have been derived from their gear. There's no reason why you or I couldn't do that ourselves. There must be a good reason for it though. Because Nev and Shanti have forgotten more than most of the pollen chuckers have learned. I'm not sure I'd be happy if I popped 20 beans and every female was identical.

After the couple of years I've been doing it I can tell you this. As time went on and I had done all my selecting and had fine tuned each grow. IT GOT BORING. I slowly paid less attention. Eventually I got spider mites and didn't notice right away. Because I was no longer in there giving them the TLC they deserved. Now I'm on my 3rd round of battling them and truth be told. I think I'm rooting for the freaking bugs. Since everything I have now is small it would be easy to throw them out.

Starting from scratch I think would invigorate me. The knowledge I've gained I know I could select better. I've been preparing myself for it. I've stopped buying single packs. Now I'm only buying spring or winter cleanings of the strains I've already tried. I've been in continual rotation of about 15 strains. Some I would only run 1 plant for myself others I'd grow more of. But until now I've been all about variety. I had already cut my library in half prepping for the transition. So the mites just might speed it up. Who knows I could be popping 50-60 seeds of SSH, La Niña, Shit, or one of the others I have in stock by the end of the month.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 16, 2015)

My bud just had me order critical mass for him, how legit is that?


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 16, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> My bud just had me order critical mass for him, how legit is that?


From a personal stand point it wasn't strong enough for me. But I'm a heavy smoker. If you're cash cropping you should like it. The flowers are large. I'm not good on describing smells or tastes. But everything I've grown smelled good and the only taste that turned me off was mango haze. But everyone has different opinions. I will add this I've run critical skunk as well and I'll take Shit over that any day. So I'm not rushing or considering popping anything with critical in it. I'm a smoke snob. I'm not growing anything for quantity alone. I think everything to do with this strain is based around yield. When I'm selecting yield is last on my list. My list is short. Potency, taste, sugar, smell, bag appeal and yield. Usually I can tell I'm going to like it by taking it out of the jar. If the eyes are wide before it opens and my fingers are stuck together and someone can smell my fingers from across the room and all you've done is touch a single bud...... I'm going to like it. When you have to wash your hands after touching it if your leaving the house your talking my language.
So to sum it I think this strain sacrifices potency for size.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, I was trying to talk him out of it because I'm for looking for the top shelf elite. He just wants weight which I told him he'll be stuck with if it's not great. I have heard good things here and there about it though


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 16, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> Yeah, I was trying to talk him out of it because I'm for looking for the top shelf elite. He just wants weight which I told him he'll be stuck with if it's not great. I have heard good things here and there about it though


I don't think he'll be stuck with it. My patients will sacrifice potency for price any day. It always makes me wonder. They have no problem smoking more of it. So they might pass 2 around. But when I pull mine out everyone starts talking about smells and tastes and my single does the trick. So their real problem is themselves. Yes they'll pay a bit more for it but it should last longer. But the silly people smoke it at the same rate as the weak stuff.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 17, 2015)

I mixed some girl scout cookie and Pure Kush together.
Tasted like hot garbage. Literally.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 17, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I mixed some girl scout cookie and Pure Kush together.
> Tasted like hot garbage. Literally.


Hmm that doesn't sound pleasant.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 17, 2015)

Well I made a decision. RIP afghan/haze ,g13/haze, and the doors. I culled them. I gave up the mites win and wasn't worth my time or the risk. I salvaged the best/clean plants from the rooted cutting I had. But those 3 strains I haven't run and won't be running anytime soon. So I'm down to a handful of strains and will be starting from scratch. The only reason I'm keeping what I did is because I'll have time to finish a crop before this project starts so I'll give them a couple of weeks. If no signs of mites I'll run them while I'm sexing which ever strain I start over with. It will either be La Niña or super silver haze. I'll be popping 50 seeds expecting half to be females. From now on I'll be taking more pictures and much better notes. I'm not going to be posting any pictures until they start flowering but I think I'll create another thread when the different phenos start expressing themselves so anyone who hasn't run it can get a good idea what actually comes in a pack.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 18, 2015)

so far from mr.nice i have g13xskunk,nl5xafghan,shit,ortega and critical mass. the g13x skunk was great!! the critical mass planted 2 both female,both identicle, nice full,crystallized buds but more stem than buds,not the producer i hoped for.. the shit, planted 2 got 1 male 1 female,male was a great smelling,keeper for breeding pollen, but the female is very hairy with very small calyx's and little crystal n low smell, again not what i hoped for..havnt planted the nl/afgan or ortega but i was sad to hear the ortega has herm problems, i hope the ones i have are good.i was really looking forward to there nl, so far ive run nirvanas nl and bcsc nl5, the nl5 took forever to get clones off, 3 months of veg, but the clones are better than the original mom,have a very berry smell,big buds with little leaf but need 3 weeks of veg to get 3 ft plants in flower but a decent yield. the nirvana nl is really great, big buds,big yields,1 week veg, really good..i hope the ortega is just as good if not better.
im now getting the critical skunk in hopes its a better yielder than the critical mass, i still have 8 seeds of the c,mass left i hope i get better plants than the first 2, but like that they seem to be uniform,,i like uniformity,but hoped for bigger yields as it is critical mass, supose to be a big yielder?

im changing my flower room over to the ceramic disharge lamps next week,,i hope the critical mass will perform better under the new light spectrum, more blue and more red than hps,,itll be like having both hps and mh in 1 lamp,high hopes for this new light..has any one here used cdl lamps? i read a write up in high times and bought them, they are supose to have better par than the 1k DE gavita pro watt per watt, a 315 watt cdl can cover a 4x4 area better than a 600 watt hps, and 1 bulb for veg and flower with less heat than led and closest spectrum to the sun for any indoor light. if anyone has used them please let me know,,mine should arive in a day or 2..

also has anyone else here run critical mass or the shit? how were your phenio's? did i just get a bad batch? shit is supose to be true breeding so im afraid to plant the rest of the seeds if they will all be like the female im getting rid of,,i wouldnt even sell it, low smell, little crystal, who would buy it? really disapointed with both shit and cm, hoped for big yields of good stuff and the shit is a good yield of crap weed wile the cm is great weed with very low yields...


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 18, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> so far from mr.nice i have g13xskunk,nl5xafghan,shit,ortega and critical mass. the g13x skunk was great!! the critical mass planted 2 both female,both identicle, nice full,crystallized buds but more stem than buds,not the producer i hoped for.. the shit, planted 2 got 1 male 1 female,male was a great smelling,keeper for breeding pollen, but the female is very hairy with very small calyx's and little crystal n low smell, again not what i hoped for..havnt planted the nl/afgan or ortega but i was sad to hear the ortega has herm problems, i hope the ones i have are good.i was really looking forward to there nl, so far ive run nirvanas nl and bcsc nl5, the nl5 took forever to get clones off, 3 months of veg, but the clones are better than the original mom,have a very berry smell,big buds with little leaf but need 3 weeks of veg to get 3 ft plants in flower but a decent yield. the nirvana nl is really great, big buds,big yields,1 week veg, really good..i hope the ortega is just as good if not better.
> im now getting the critical skunk in hopes its a better yielder than the critical mass, i still have 8 seeds of the c,mass left i hope i get better plants than the first 2, but like that they seem to be uniform,,i like uniformity,but hoped for bigger yields as it is critical mass, supose to be a big yielder?
> 
> im changing my flower room over to the ceramic disharge lamps next week,,i hope the critical mass will perform better under the new light spectrum, more blue and more red than hps,,itll be like having both hps and mh in 1 lamp,high hopes for this new light..has any one here used cdl lamps? i read a write up in high times and bought them, they are supose to have better par than the 1k DE gavita pro watt per watt, a 315 watt cdl can cover a 4x4 area better than a 600 watt hps, and 1 bulb for veg and flower with less heat than led and closest spectrum to the sun for any indoor light. if anyone has used them please let me know,,mine should arive in a day or 2..
> ...


Well I can't help you with the lights. From all the reviews on lights I've read I wouldn't use anything other than MH and HPS. I think most people fool themselves into thinking there's something better. Because it's not just about the spectrum. Yes that's important but penetration is just as important. I won't be leaving the tried and trusted HIDs.

Then there's selection. You can't pop 2 beans and expect to find a keeper. Sure eventually 1 strain will pay off. But even a broke clock is right twice a day. I don't have much time so I might reply more later. But as for the SHIT there's several phenos. There's sativa leaning and indica leaning phenos. They all STINK! The stativas are a little leafy. But very sticky the both of them. As for crystal size. I've never thought about that much. Each strain is what it is. But there surely was lots of crystals. I wouldn't hesitate recommending it to anyone! My suggestion would be concentrate on one strain until you find your keeper. Save the cut and move to the next strain. Although I don't know your lighting system. I wouldn't be surprised if part of your problem is in the lighting. Pop the rest of the pack use the lights most people do and I promise you'll have a different report. But only if you pop enough beans. If it were as easy as popping one seed and save the rest of the pack until you lose the clone. I popped my pack and the problem was choice!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 20, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Well I can't help you with the lights. From all the reviews on lights I've read I wouldn't use anything other than MH and HPS. I think most people fool themselves into thinking there's something better. Because it's not just about the spectrum. Yes that's important but penetration is just as important. I won't be leaving the tried and trusted HIDs.
> 
> Then there's selection. You can't pop 2 beans and expect to find a keeper. Sure eventually 1 strain will pay off. But even a broke clock is right twice a day. I don't have much time so I might reply more later. But as for the SHIT there's several phenos. There's sativa leaning and indica leaning phenos. They all STINK! The stativas are a little leafy. But very sticky the both of them. As for crystal size. I've never thought about that much. Each strain is what it is. But there surely was lots of crystals. I wouldn't hesitate recommending it to anyone! My suggestion would be concentrate on one strain until you find your keeper. Save the cut and move to the next strain. Although I don't know your lighting system. I wouldn't be surprised if part of your problem is in the lighting. Pop the rest of the pack use the lights most people do and I promise you'll have a different report. But only if you pop enough beans. If it were as easy as popping one seed and save the rest of the pack until you lose the clone. I popped my pack and the problem was choice!


thanks, i usually pop hole packs of 10 and back cross the best male n female to stabilize, however this time i didnt have the room and just wanted to try a few different strains..as of now ive been using hps n mh, for over 15 years with great results so yes, im scepticle about the new light myself,,just hoping to save on electric and see how it goes, after 1 run if yields arnt what they were ill go back to the hps/mh again,,just giving the cdl a try..
ive always bought reg seeds to find my moms, but ive started trying fem seeds,,thinking id get a good plant thats female,,im going back to planting packs of 10 regulars to fing that special one,as the feminized thing isnt working out..have 8 seeds of shit n cm left guess ill pop them all and keep the best male n female off each to get uniform plants of each.

im running 17 different strains now and think im going to keep dynamite, island sweet skunk, bubble gum, and maybe one of my 3 different nl strains,, then ill have room to pop some new seeds..
dont u hate that wen buying seeds only one out of 100 is what the seed company sais that strain will be? the other 99 are not what you paid for.. i wish more breeders would sell stabilized seeds not f1's,, and that is my problem with the shit, its supose to be a true breed meaning all should be the same, i shouldnt have to plant them all to find a keeper phenio..all the strains ive stabilized, i can plant just 1 and know what she will look,smell,taste, and yield like, no guessing no looking for the best one, all are uniform..

just wish seeds i bought wer like that,,always like the picture or at least resembles the breeders write up on that strain..


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd hold off on the CM until later. Maybe it's bad luck but everything with CM in it or pure has fallen short in my eyes. Until recently I had almost as many strains as you and none of them with CM were there. They were removed from the library relatively quickly. I have at least a half pack of CM and dam near a whole long straw (spring cleaning) of crit skunk. And they are actually the only thing that might never get run. I'm going to take my time and back track through what I've tried and still have seeds of. I'll see if I can't find something better. I've restricted myself from buying anything else until I go through what I have now. I germinated SSH mid month. I put 31 seeds in towels 25 popped and I killed 1 of them taking the shell and membrane off. I should have waited another day but it was the last one and I got impatient. I was planning on popping 50 but I only had enough soil for 30 cells of the 72 in the flat. Now that I know I've got 24 SSH and picking up more soil tomorrow. I'm not sure if I want to pop 26 more SSH or should I plant 26 La Niña or SHIT? Until my run in with spider mites I was going to search through the doors for a nice haze. But I've had to postpone that because the lack of variety now takes priority. So I'll have to pick up the haze hunt at a later date.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2015)

just to clarify, MNS doesn't do any feminized seeds do they? i've checked out the site a few times and haven't seen any fem stuff. that was the only thing holding me back from ordering. i have a limited plant count and can't waste time with males.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 29, 2015)

it seems buying seeds is an addiction, i have more seeds than i could ever plant and im ordering more...i also do my own breeding and back crossing so i have thousands of my own f1's and true breeds.. i was about to order the critical skunk,,but now im re thinking it..

hey guys, of all the seed banks u order from,,, wich one sells seeds most likely to be as they describe the strain?

ive planted thousands of seeds in the last 20 years,, ive only had 1 or 2 seeds that turned out just like the seed bank described the strain... number 1 northern lights by nirvana,,exactly as described and looked just like the picture.. number 2 original skunk#1 by seedsman, smell,taste,look and yield just like they said it would..

now ive had lots that were close to the write up but not exact and i normally had toplant all the seeds to find 1..

so please,,what seed banks sell seeds that are reliably like the write up??? and wich seed banks are just selling us random seeds nothing like what they say???


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 30, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> just to clarify, MNS doesn't do any feminized seeds do they? i've checked out the site a few times and haven't seen any fem stuff. that was the only thing holding me back from ordering. i have a limited plant count and can't waste time with males.


No they don't. Only the cbd crew seeds are fem.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 30, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> it seems buying seeds is an addiction, i have more seeds than i could ever plant and im ordering more...i also do my own breeding and back crossing so i have thousands of my own f1's and true breeds.. i was about to order the critical skunk,,but now im re thinking it..
> 
> hey guys, of all the seed banks u order from,,, wich one sells seeds most likely to be as they describe the strain?
> 
> ...


I think you need to look at knock offs. The problem is space. BW as an example it a cross Brazilian and South Indian. That yeilds the F1s we all buy. There are several phenos. But there's 2 plants needing to be maintained to produce the seeds. Now to do what your asking they need room for each pheno from the BW F1. That's several more plants needing to be maintained. Then you have to do all the crossing and selecting. Never mind potency testing each to find the best to back cross future generations to. Now all these need to be saved. And so on for as many generations as it takes to get to a stable inbred line. All plants involved need to be saved just in case back tracking need to be done. Now imagine doing ALL that work on almost 40 strains. Do you have any idea how much space, time and effort that would take? Their interest is in preserving old school genes for the future. Many other breeders pick up where they leave off. I know this isn't an MNS example but sannies has worked on sensi seeds jack herer for ever. MANY breeders start with MNS gear and work it then cross it. DINAFEM I know knocks off MNS. From what I've read many people believe that original amnesia is simply a worked line of SSH. They even thank MNS on their web page.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 30, 2015)

When you asked about crossing to elite clones. I think the problem is they have no clue what genetics are in the clone. Everything in the MNS library has been with them for decades. They know each parents genetic history and how best to use it. When you introduce an unknown you don't know what to expect. Just because you cross 2 plants of elite status doesn't guarantee you elite seeds. Like the guy mentioned above it could smell and taste like hot garbage. That doesn't mean the parent were weak but just means they don't mate well.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Jul 30, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> just to clarify, MNS doesn't do any feminized seeds do they? i've checked out the site a few times and haven't seen any fem stuff. that was the only thing holding me back from ordering. i have a limited plant count and can't waste time with males.


I think someone works with them making fems. Dinafem, maybe?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 31, 2015)

just ordered from idweeksong, some mns critical skunk and some spice as the spice is supose to be a true breed hawiian sativa,indica cross...love that old hawwiian...


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 31, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> just ordered from idweeksong, some mns critical skunk and some spice as the spice is supose to be a true breed hawiian sativa,indica cross...love that old hawwiian...


Yes I'd say that of all the strains ive tried spice was the most "consistent". The nugs were smaller but they were very tight. I didn't try it. It was easy to clean and I was in a rush one day and let it go. The area I noticed it fell short on was quantity. The plants stay short and branch very little. So I'd suggest taking your time in veg and creating as many branches as you can. It grows straight up so don't worry as much about overcrowding. The seeds are tiny. Take good care germinating them. It was one of the ones I had trouble with. But the female to male ratio was great. I still had 10 to choose from. So I wouldn't complain. All I think anyone can hope for is 9 females per pack. I think the plate and towels might have gotten to cool for them. It was winter time.
I have a full pack but it won't get run again until the end of my supply. Because it's so predictable and not what I want for myself. It will get its chance again though for the patients. It's right up their alley.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm not going back to quote the post but going back to the SHIT. And expecting it to be a true breed. I don't agree with that logic. SHIT imo is still a F1cross. It crosses an AFGHAN DOMINANT SKUNK#1 x SKUNK#1 so you should expect to find different phenos. I'd imagine it to be similar to BW in that I'd expect the SKUNK#1 to lean towards being sativa. So you'd have a true skunk #1 cross sativa x indica.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's your favorite so far?
> 
> How was the Medicine Man? I've got a pack of those


I would be interested to see how your medicine man does. I have a really good clone. Its not the most potent but it is very relaxing and has a huge yield.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 31, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Day 47 for these
> med man


Yours looks completely different than mine. How does it grow? Mine is a very fast grower 60 day flower triples in size when it flowers.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 1, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I'm not going back to quote the post but going back to the SHIT. And expecting it to be a true breed. I don't agree with that logic. SHIT imo is still a F1cross. It crosses an AFGHAN DOMINANT SKUNK#1 x SKUNK#1 so you should expect to find different phenos. I'd imagine it to be similar to BW in that I'd expect the SKUNK#1 to lean towards being sativa. So you'd have a true skunk #1 cross sativa x indica.


i like the sound of the spice as i have a great sog set up, ill just pack them in maybe put 40 plants in a 4x6 table for a good single cola grow.. ive tried topping and lst and ive always had better yields just leaving them to grow in the natural xmass tree shape..i do cut lower branches after the 2nd week of flower but thats it..


----------



## blowingupjake (Aug 3, 2015)

What's up y'all!?

What have y'all gotten out of the Walkabout mix? I'm hoping to find a killer sativa Mom that I can pollinate with the Critical Haze. 
Anyone find a killer pheno in this pack?
Jake


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone grown out La Nina got any experience to share? Everything I've read suggests a really interesting line with a fantastic end result, but how much hunting is necessary? Black Widow not every pheno was a winner for sure - but the winners were pretty massive winners. Going to be doing another run with Black Widow and possibly La Nina. I've heard of 120+ day flowering times with some phenos of La Nina though and I don't want to bother if a large % end up like that. I don't have the space or time to do a plant that takes that long currently. Don't really want any plants that go past 12 weeks this run. But if that is a rare thing and I wind up with like 1 plant of that nature or maybe two I can handle it.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 3, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I'm no breeder or chemist but I think the origins of your complaint comes from the fact that some strains are poly hybrids. The more strains combined leads to more phenos. The more phenos the greater the variety within the strain. But each pheno should still be good. It just makes it harder to narrow it down. (Selection, selection, selection)
> 
> I don't know what happened between shanti and nevil. I don't think anyone does and those close enough won't speak. But as far back as they go to seperate now it must have been bad. I think it was Nev recruiting people from the forum to test and or help supply new genetics to the holy grain creation? So I wouldn't hold my breathe on them working together again. From what I understand Nev wasn't to involved for a long time. But what he did early can't be over looked. I think he created and shanti produced and maintained. Not to say shanti didn't create his own. Super silver haze used Nevil selected parents and mango haze used Shanti selected parents from the same crops. The word on the boards was Shanti didn't lose any parents nor did Nev take anything. He did get a bunch of Nev haze seeds just the same as you or I would buy. Or that's the story and everyone's sticking to it. I haven't been able to find any word on Nev since that I would trust. I have seen some sites "claiming" to sell his gear. But if and when he returns I think we'll all know and his stock would be available at many reputable brokers. Not these shotty no bodies like old school breeders association.
> 
> ...


i agree with quite a lot of your post, but still i do not see why folk feel it has to be one or the other
if breeders label their seeds phenotype unstable, choose your own, etc, this is better than saying nothing at all
at least shanti does say this with many of his crosses, selection is upto the individual preference 

it is a shame the mns forum is a ghost town, there were some very knowledgeable folk there
for such a small population, aussie land has more than its fair share of good pot growers lol

if hybrids were created from homogeneous parent lines, there would be more uniformity 

some pollen chucking is so bad, you could buy 10 seeds of lets say lemon haze or lemon skunk its quite possible none of the phenos will taste of lemon at all 
at the same time you could be growing strawberry kush, most of these phenos taste like pine or lemon lol

it is this basic bullshit that makes me think many breeders/pollen chuckers are wankers, just in it to make money
they are unable to uniformly set even the most basic of traits in their offspring 

how hard is it, to make most of the offspring taste like lemon ?
if both parent lines breed true for lemon taste 

the argument that TGA put forward, if you cross a nice plant with a nice plant the offspring will be nice
add some spacequeeen and you good to go 

if i ask for a ham sandwich but get a cheese sandwich as long as its a nice cheese sandwich all is good ?

peace


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 3, 2015)

SLH will almost always throw you a good lemon phenotype. That lemon gene is dominant as fuck over I think everything.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 3, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> SLH will almost always throw you a good lemon phenotype. That lemon gene is dominant as fuck over I think everything.


if it has lemon in the title i should hope so,
something like 70% should all have a pronounced lemon taste or you might as well call it supershitsandwichhaze

i do not like lemon tasting plants myself, i was using that as an example
i have seen a lot of growers dissatisfied that their lemon strain was not lemon though 

not many strawberry strains live up to their namesake
lemon should be an easy trait to set, since many types from different regions are known to express lemon taste

peace


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 3, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> if it has lemon in the title i should hope so,
> something like 70% should all have a pronounced lemon taste or you might as well call it supershitsandwichhaze
> 
> i do not like lemon tasting plants myself, i was using that as an example
> ...


Yeah, I have only seen a strawberry smelling plant once a long time ago. I've had people bring me stuff they swear smells of strawberries, but usually it's just a fruity nose and not too specific in my experience. As far as lemon goes, it's a nice thing to have for flavor but it's not my favorite smoke either. Some people seem to really love it though. It's interesting the variation in tastes.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 3, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah, I have only seen a strawberry smelling plant once a long time ago. I've had people bring me stuff they swear smells of strawberries, but usually it's just a fruity nose and not too specific in my experience. As far as lemon goes, it's a nice thing to have for flavor but it's not my favorite smoke either. Some people seem to really love it though. It's interesting the variation in tastes.


it would be nice to just have a few simple strains that actually did what it said on the tin
but this would take longer to set these traits, i guess if folk are in the seed game to make money
knocking out as many crosses as quickly as possible is the main goal

like strawberry kush, 70% should taste of strawberry with notes of kush
lemon skunk 70% should taste of lemon with notes of skunk
cash crop 70% should be high yielding
purple 70% should be purple

if i were unable to create a strawberry tasting strain or any of these basic examples
i wouldn't bother giving this name to any of the strains imo it just makes the breeder look like a crook

peace


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 3, 2015)

blowingupjake said:


> What's up y'all!?
> 
> What have y'all gotten out of the Walkabout mix? I'm hoping to find a killer sativa Mom that I can pollinate with the Critical Haze.
> Anyone find a killer pheno in this pack?
> Jake


GREAT question! I've got a pack myself. BUT I'm not an outdoor guy and with it being a mix of SO many different types I haven't dared. Only because I've got no idea what to expect from that pack. Pop them and keep us all updated please. Anyone with any experience or insight please share it with us.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 3, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i like the sound of the spice as i have a great sog set up, ill just pack them in maybe put 40 plants in a 4x6 table for a good single cola grow.. ive tried topping and lst and ive always had better yields just leaving them to grow in the natural xmass tree shape..i do cut lower branches after the 2nd week of flower but thats it..


BTW none of mine looked anything like the picture for spice. If I got one that looked like that. I'd probably have a different opinion. Everyone of mine was heavily indica leaning. The picture looks more sativa.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 3, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Anyone grown out La Nina got any experience to share? Everything I've read suggests a really interesting line with a fantastic end result, but how much hunting is necessary? Black Widow not every pheno was a winner for sure - but the winners were pretty massive winners. Going to be doing another run with Black Widow and possibly La Nina. I've heard of 120+ day flowering times with some phenos of La Nina though and I don't want to bother if a large % end up like that. I don't have the space or time to do a plant that takes that long currently. Don't really want any plants that go past 12 weeks this run. But if that is a rare thing and I wind up with like 1 plant of that nature or maybe two I can handle it.


Yes I've got 30 beans I just started to soak an hour ago. I popped 6 to test them. I got 2 females 1 HERM and 3 males. It has a great smell and taste. It's one of my favorites so far. Of the 2 females one had tight buds of good size. The other was taller and looked totally different. The buds were smaller and was all fox tails. Both were crystally and very sticky. But this one doesn't have the bag appeal the other did. But I personally liked it better. But my clients eyes are drawn to the other. I'm reloading and starting with SSH AND LA NIÑA. So that should tell you how I feel about. I'm not sure about flowering time. I think I do have notes on that but to be honest you need to plant them. No matter what I bet you find one you'll really like. It's the strain that got me started thinking about crossing. I think I have pics also but not on this device I'll post them later with flower time.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 4, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> BTW none of mine looked anything like the picture for spice. If I got one that looked like that. I'd probably have a different opinion. Everyone of mine was heavily indica leaning. The picture looks more sativa.


i actually prefer the indica dominant plants..faster finish time, less stretch,etc.. hope the plants i get are like yours.. i had a hawiian that came in a sealed can back in high school, probably one of the happiest highs ever..of corse that was a sativa or sativa dominated but truly one of the best... cant get weed in sealed cans anymore,,and i think with so many people growing today the kids buying dime bags are getting far better stuff than the mexican brick weed that prevailed the scene back in my days...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 4, 2015)

funny how now we are all grown ups, paying taxes,buying houses and cars yet still smoking weed.. remember back in the day smokers wer portrayed as bumbs... yet i have many friends who wear suits to work every day pulling in 100k a year and they are still smoking too... UPSTANDING CITIZENS, POT HEADS= THE MAJORITY


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 4, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Anyone grown out La Nina got any experience to share? Everything I've read suggests a really interesting line with a fantastic end result, but how much hunting is necessary? Black Widow not every pheno was a winner for sure - but the winners were pretty massive winners. Going to be doing another run with Black Widow and possibly La Nina. I've heard of 120+ day flowering times with some phenos of La Nina though and I don't want to bother if a large % end up like that. I don't have the space or time to do a plant that takes that long currently. Don't really want any plants that go past 12 weeks this run. But if that is a rare thing and I wind up with like 1 plant of that nature or maybe two I can handle it.


Here you go. I can't find where I wrote down flower times. But I do have the days I took each picture. First up is the sativa pheno with the foxtails. These were taken at day 50 the first run. this is from the second run at day 47 I've only got one of the other pheno and it was taken at day 44 of the first run Then there's the hermie pre male flowers at day 44. I hope that helps it's all I got. I'm germinating 30 beans of them now. So in a few months I'll be able to tell you much more about them.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 4, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i actually prefer the indica dominant plants..faster finish time, less stretch,etc.. hope the plants i get are like yours.. i had a hawiian that came in a sealed can back in high school, probably one of the happiest highs ever..of corse that was a sativa or sativa dominated but truly one of the best... cant get weed in sealed cans anymore,,and i think with so many people growing today the kids buying dime bags are getting far better stuff than the mexican brick weed that prevailed the scene back in my days...


From all the selecting I've done. I can't recall ever being satisfied with the first pheno to cross the finish line. I might keep it for the patients. Since they are way less finicky than I am. But I wouldn't use the seeds if I found any nor would I use it to make a future cross with. Since I'm starting over. My first requirement to keep it is does it pass my personal test. If not most will be eliminated. I'd rather use my space to continue my search rather than to continue to produce something that fails to meet my high standard. Even if everyone else is satisfied.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 5, 2015)

At 36 hours - (4/5 hours soaking in a bowl of water. Then putting between wet towels on a plate covered by a bowl.) 18/30 have successfully germinated and now been moved to the starter flat in soil. All I need is 8 of the remaining 12 to reach my goal of 50 new plants. (24 SSH and 26 La Niña.) They'll stay in the towels until germination. I've noticed after 7 days the odds go way way down on germination and I usually keep those that do separated or marked. Because I have low expectiontions from them.


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've got a G13/Haze that popped through the soil 2 days ago.

I had under watered it at first, so the leaves were yellow, now it's a healthy looking green and about an inch and a half tall (as of this morning), it's been growing great so far, so I'm hoping for good results…..1 out of 2 seeds germinated, and I had a Female Seeds C99 that didn't germ as well, so i was 1 for 3, kind of disappointed with that, but I'm happy that 1 of the G13/Haze's popped up and is looking good in the early stages…pretty excited to see what this plant ends up like, it's my 1st grow….I have it in organic soil, hoping to grow it completely organically, but I'll see how it goes & adjust my grow accordingly.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 5, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Here you go. I can't find where I wrote down flower times. But I do have the days I took each picture. First up is the sativa pheno with the foxtails. These were taken at day 50 the first run.View attachment 3473112View attachment 3473113 this is from the second run at day 47View attachment 3473115 I've only got one of the other pheno and it was taken at day 44 of the first runView attachment 3473119 Then there's the hermie pre male flowers at day 44.View attachment 3473120 I hope that helps it's all I got. I'm germinating 30 beans of them now. So in a few months I'll be able to tell you much more about them.


That first pic was taken at day 50 of 12/12? If so, that must have taken quite a while to finish.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That first pic was taken at day 50 of 12/12? If so, that must have taken quite a while to finish.


My thoughts too. La Nina going on the back burner for now. I've heard of people finding 130+ day phenotypes that they quite enjoy but gonna pass on this one for the short term.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 5, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> I've got a G13/Haze that popped through the soil 2 days ago.
> 
> I had under watered it at first, so the leaves were yellow, now it's a healthy looking green and about an inch and a half tall (as of this morning), it's been growing great so far, so I'm hoping for good results…..1 out of 2 seeds germinated, and I had a Female Seeds C99 that didn't germ as well, so i was 1 for 3, kind of disappointed with that, but I'm happy that 1 of the G13/Haze's popped up and is looking good in the early stages…pretty excited to see what this plant ends up like, it's my 1st grow….I have it in organic soil, hoping to grow it completely organically, but I'll see how it goes & adjust my grow accordingly.


Good luck. I don't believe organically can be changed? Once it's mixed it's mixed. Then adding other things to it can get complicated. I've never done organic but I think you might want to read about it. So you've got some knowledge on the subject before the issue arrives if it does. Only because by the time you notice a problem you need to react not read or ask questions online.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That first pic was taken at day 50 of 12/12? If so, that must have taken quite a while to finish.


Yes I meant day 50 or any other day from time of reducing lights to 12/12. The "specs" say 56 to 70 days. I don't recall thinking it took to much longer than described. As you can see in the third picture the lower flowers were already getting brown hairs at day 47. But when I see 8-10 week flower times I expect at least 10 weeks. I never expect anything to finish as fast as described ESPECIALLY when they give you a window such as 8-10. It does happen but it doesn't happen much more often. So this way I'm either surprised and happy but never plan for it. This way I can't be disappointed. Those flowers did fill in more but not as much as you might think. That's why I said it didn't have bag appeal. It tastes better,is stronger, was stickier, and had the strongest smell. But it was an ugly duckling with no bag appeal. Plus you had to deal with the stems and I'd take it over the other one ANY DAY.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 5, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My thoughts too. La Nina going on the back burner for now. I've heard of people finding 130+ day phenotypes that they quite enjoy but gonna pass on this one for the short term.


I had a small sample size but I think 130+ days is rare. If I were to guess I think it was about 11 weeks. But let me say this. I HOPE YOU'RE RIGHT AND I HAVE A FEW TO CHOOSE FROM.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 5, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I had a small sample size but I think 130+ days is rare. If I were to guess I think it was about 11 weeks. But let me say this. I HOPE YOU'RE RIGHT AND I HAVE A FEW TO CHOOSE FROM.


That plant looks less far along than my Zamaldelicas did at this stage and they all went 100+. It might not be 130, but I'd be shocked if it were done in less than 100.

The MM has phenotypes that go 20+ weeks easily. So it would not be a surprise to see them pop up now and then.

I am very curious about them, I just want everything to finish closer to the same time this run as I have some plans for the room and a schedule I want to meet.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 5, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> That plant looks less far along than my Zamaldelicas did at this stage and they all went 100+. It might not be 130, but I'd be shocked if it were done in less than 100.
> 
> The MM has phenotypes that go 20+ weeks easily. So it would not be a surprise to see them pop up now and then.
> 
> I am very curious about them, I just want everything to finish closer to the same time this run as I have some plans for the room and a schedule I want to meet.


Well I was expecting it to take longer than it did. I let it go until every single hair went brown. Because I was hoping it would have filled out better than it did. I ran 2 packs of med man and never had any go longer than 10 weeks. I'll run them again at some point because it's one of the faster finishers in my book and everyone likes it. Not a bad word about it from the patients.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 5, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Well I was expecting it to take longer than it did. I let it go until every single hair went brown. Because I was hoping it would have filled out better than it did. I ran 2 packs of med man and never had any go longer than 10 weeks. I'll run them again at some point because it's one of the faster finishers in my book and everyone likes it. Not a bad word about it from the patients.


MM = Mullimby Madness. Average flowering time in the 16-18 week range with many phenos going much longer. Actually I've heard it's closer to average 22 weeks but who really knows unless you've grown it out from seed.

That is half of La Nina. The other half being Black Widow and I assume he went with a more sativa dom phenotype. I have a BW that goes 12 weeks most go closer to 9.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 5, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> MM = Mullimby Madness. Average flowering time in the 16-18 week range with many phenos going much longer. Actually I've heard it's closer to average 22 weeks but who really knows unless you've grown it out from seed.
> 
> That is half of La Nina. The other half being Black Widow and I assume he went with a more sativa dom phenotype. I have a BW that goes 12 weeks most go closer to 9.


Ah ha. I misunderstood. Yes that makes much more sense. I think that is what caught my eye with La Niña. (MM) Because I'd already run 2 packs of BW and I won't knock it or complain because I was a beginner then. But there was nothing about that La Niña that resembled the BW other than the size and shape of the buds from the other pheno. And the flowering times weren't that different. That is why now that I'm "rebooting" and going back over the strains I liked best. I'm starting with SSH and LA NIÑA and not BW.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 6, 2015)

60 hours and 100% germination rate on the La Niña. So assuming they all break ground now that they've been placed in soil? I had 2 that the roots started growing the wrong direction. They've wrapped around the shell and started to grow towards "sunlight". But I have 4 extra to play with. So I had 81% on SSH and 100% on La Niña both from the spring cleaning auctions. So everyone knows these seeds are "viable" but don't meet their standards to make the sealed packs and they get sold by the gram not amount of seeds. So although I used 31 SSH and 30 La Niña I still have plenty left in reserve.


----------



## blowingupjake (Aug 6, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> GREAT question! I've got a pack myself. BUT I'm not an outdoor guy and with it being a mix of SO many different types I haven't dared. Only because I've got no idea what to expect from that pack. Pop them and keep us all updated please. Anyone with any experience or insight please share it with us.


Hi there Goldberg,
Thanks for the reply!
I'm pretty excited to run MNS gear (finally)
The walkabout was an impulse buy on Shanti's auction recently... I'm no outdoor guy either! I'm actually working along with my first solar grow this summer, and I'm digging it.

I will no doubt pop a couple beans in my tent, for the hell of it. As you stated earlier in this thread, waiting a few extra weeks is no issue!

I am curious, and maybe I missed it earlier in the thread, what is the consensus on the Critical Haze?
I've grown one other haze hybrid and it was a monster that loved LST.

I just want to state that I love that MNS has an auction set up. Couple this with their lack of marketing (ie not throwing hand fulls of bud out at C.C. not renting full page ads in High Times etc) really screams "let the growers do the talking" and not just regular mega marketing type shenanigans. As a consumer that puts me at ease.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 6, 2015)

blowingupjake said:


> Hi there Goldberg,
> Thanks for the reply!
> I'm pretty excited to run MNS gear (finally)
> The walkabout was an impulse buy on Shanti's auction recently... I'm no outdoor guy either! I'm actually working along with my first solar grow this summer, and I'm digging it.
> ...


Welcome. I have no experience with critical haze and I can't recall it being mentioned here either. So if you do buy or run them please let us know how it goes. The only input I could give you I've already stated. I've run critical mass and critical skunk. My opinion is critical mass is for cash croppers. I ran 6 as I use to do with new strains. So the sample size was small. But they did have large buds and thicker stems and I'd consider it a fast finisher. But finishing that pack isn't even on the horizon for me. The critical skunk was the same I ran 6. When I started to eliminate strains these where the 1st 2 dropped. I have almost a gram of these seeds but germinating them isn't on my horizon either. At this point I'm steering clear of anything with critical in it. I'm not trying to be hard on them. But as I've said before I will take SHIT over critical skunk and combine that with my opinion of CM. The common denominator is critical mass. Bear in mind I have over 18 strains to choose from in my frig.


----------



## blowingupjake (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah, I saw your comments a few pages back. I am hoping the haze genes would really make the cm shine because I am no cash cropper!

I basically chose the two earliest/cheapest auctions without putting a lot of thought into it, and figured what the Heck? Give em a shot, if I find one good pheno and get a mother out if the deal, then it will be money well spent. I've got the CH and Walkabout heading my way, I've got to finish my current flower run before I will have room for the new gear. Look for updates in a couple months, I'll post directly in this thread.

If you ever decide to clean out the fridge, shoot me a PM! As you know, there is no such thing as too many seeds.hahaha


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2015)

I just won some cbd critical mass anyone try that yet?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I just won some cbd critical mass anyone try that yet?


Yes. I only grew one, but it was an excellent plant! Didnt get it tested so I couldn't tell you what the cbd/thc percentages were... but it is definitely worth while growing.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes. I only grew one, but it was an excellent plant! Didnt get it tested so I couldn't tell you what the cbd/thc percentages were... but it is definitely worth while growing.


So you smoked some? Did you get high?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> So you smoked some? Did you get high?


Yes, I smoked some, and yes I got high. This was probably about a year ago, so I can't recall much detail for you other than to say it was very nice in every way.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> So you smoked some? Did you get high?


Here's a nug shot during trim...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I just won some cbd critical mass anyone try that yet?


i grew cbd cm and in my opinion it was better than mr.nice cm.. great production and good high/crystal content, only problem was by the seventh generation mom,, it hermed..the 6 previous generations were all great, couldve been my fault to though as i was moving at the time?? way better than the cm i got from nice


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2015)

Its from the cbd crew and mr nice is one of the cbd crew.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Its from the cbd crew and mr nice is one of the cbd crew.


well they grew and looked completely different..


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> well they grew and looked completely different..


That seems to be the case with just about every seed breeder. Did they smell and taste different? I moved a grow one time and all the clones from one particular plant hermed. I don't know what kind it was they were given to me. I assumed it was the environment change that caused it.


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm amped! Went to check on my G13/Haze the other morning (which was doing great) & the C99 from Female Seeds, which i thought wasn't going to sprout, has now sprouted!

My G13/Haze as of this morning was about 6 inches high with 4 leaves developing….this thing is shooting up higher & higher each day, it's been a pretty rapid growth.

C99 which shot up outta nowhere also has 4 leaves developing, but is about 2 inches high, much shorter than the G13/Haze, this ones only been above ground for 2 days though, the G13/Haze has been above ground for 5 days.

Both plants are looking healthy, and my first grow is looking promising.

One question, does anyone know about when in the Veg cycle do the stems & plant start to thicken up? I'm wondering because the G13/Haze keeps getting taller, but the stem is very thin, so i'm worried about it falling over, even though currently it's shown no sign of doing so, it's just been shooting straight up.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 7, 2015)

How close are your lights Devils and what kind of lights? Pretty common first run mistake to put your T5's or CFL or whatever you're using a little too far away to maximize the light. You can and probably should keep them at most three or four inches from your plants.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I just won some cbd critical mass anyone try that yet?


I haven't tried nor do I expect to try any cbd product. I might be wrong but it seems to me that for my purposes it's counter productive to have a higher cbd ratio?


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 7, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> How close are your lights Devils and what kind of lights? Pretty common first run mistake to put your T5's or CFL or whatever you're using a little too far away to maximize the light. You can and probably should keep them at most three or four inches from your plants.


10/4 and don't keep seedlings in the small cells to long. You want them to expand their root system asap. So as soon as I can grab the stalk and remove it UNHARMED from the flat I transplant them. Maybe 2 weeks total in flats before moving to 1 gallon contains (min size)


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes, I smoked some, and yes I got high. This was probably about a year ago, so I can't recall much detail for you other than to say it was very nice in every way.


Was the high different?


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That seems to be the case with just about every seed breeder. Did they smell and taste different? I moved a grow one time and all the clones from one particular plant hermed. I don't know what kind it was they were given to me. I assumed it was the environment change that caused it.


When moving plants the environment in both locations shouldn't be that different. Your goal for the environment is the same no matter where the location is.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> When moving plants the environment in both locations shouldn't be that different. Your goal for the environment is the same no matter where the location is.


I want to make something clear. It was not mr nice seeds that hermed. My guess would be freezing cold pickup truck ride to a cold dark basement.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 9, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I want to make something clear. It was not mr nice seeds that hermed. My guess would be freezing cold pickup truck ride to a cold dark basement.


I'd suggest turning the heat on next time. I'm guessing your reply would be they were in the bed of the truck. But even so I'd imagine they were enclosed in something to hide them. Which in turn means they could be warmed up. Whether it is a steel bucket with hot rocks in it or some other rig. It can be done it just takes thought. And like I told the guy about organic soil. Forethought is your friend there will be a time everyone has a problem. If you've thought about the possible problems ahead of time when they arise you can immediatly start to correct. When you notice a problem you want to already know how you'd handle it. Noticing a problem then searching websites and waiting for replies wastes crucial time! Anything is better than hermies.

Glad to hear it wasn't MNS gear.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 9, 2015)

30/30 La Niña broke soil and the shells and membrane have come off. I hope I can find a few heavy MM leaning phenos from the batch. It looks like I'll have to round up 4 extra pots. I've only got 50 1 gallon pots and 54 plants. I popped SSH first and I used that germination rate to determine how many La Niña to germinate and reach 50 plants. But the La Niña germination rate was 100% it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 9, 2015)

I actually started them in 5 gallon buckets outdoors….they've only been out there for about a week, the C99 shot up and is up to about 4-5 inches now…the G13/Haze is up to about 8 inches….they both look completely healthy, and i see the stems have slowly started to get thicker, so all is looking good. I'm debating moving indoors for flowering though, not sure yet though, so I'll see how things look in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I'd suggest turning the heat on next time. I'm guessing your reply would be they were in the bed of the truck. But even so I'd imagine they were enclosed in something to hide them. Which in turn means they could be warmed up. Whether it is a steel bucket with hot rocks in it or some other rig. It can be done it just takes thought. And like I told the guy about organic soil. Forethought is your friend there will be a time everyone has a problem. If you've thought about the possible problems ahead of time when they arise you can immediatly start to correct. When you notice a problem you want to already know how you'd handle it. Noticing a problem then searching websites and waiting for replies wastes crucial time! Anything is better than hermies.
> 
> Glad to hear it wasn't MNS gear.


I didn't have time to plan. I had a grow partner at the time. I was paying half of their electric bill. The dude kept moving shit around and I was having trouble with my plants. He was killing my shit off. He used $200 worth of my soil without asking. Then He thought he would start unplugging lights to save money. I checked on some clones and the water temps were 150 degrees. That dude didn't have a clue as to what he was doing and he wouldn't leave my shit alone. I probably lost about a thousand dollars in that deal. He got a bad ass grow room out of it. I'll never grow with anyone else again.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 9, 2015)

Regarding a CBD buzz - I grew out Nordle. It's surprisingly heady in a 50/50 plant. Put a big smile on my face. One you couldn't really contain. Good pain relief. Quite functional. I like it. Going to hunt through 100 or so Z6 beans next summer to find some real winners in the 50/50 category. Hoping to find 100% CBD plants as well, not sure how true breeding the Z6 line is though. If I find a 50/50 I will be selfing it or crossing it to an other 50/50 to bring out pure CBD phenotypes.

Hoping I can lock it down in seed form (pure CBD).


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 11, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> I actually started them in 5 gallon buckets outdoors….they've only been out there for about a week, the C99 shot up and is up to about 4-5 inches now…the G13/Haze is up to about 8 inches….they both look completely healthy, and i see the stems have slowly started to get thicker, so all is looking good. I'm debating moving indoors for flowering though, not sure yet though, so I'll see how things look in a couple weeks.


Bringing plants inside can be risky. Because there tends to be pests that come with them. I'd suggest fogging immediately no matter how good they look.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 11, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Bringing plants inside can be risky. Because there tends to be pests that come with them. I'd suggest fogging immediately no matter how good they look.


I've been using this


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 12, 2015)

I just put three critical skunk into flower. One is female, the other two are still unknown.


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 12, 2015)

Unfortunately I went to check on my plants yesterday, had a bad rain storm during the day, and both plants were knocked over by the rain….I stood them back up & by this morning they looked to be recovering nicely…the next 4-5 days are supposed to be nice, so hopefully they make a full recovery.

Both my C99 & G13/Haze seem to be saliva dominate. Both have very weak steams, other than being knocked over, they've looked extremely healthy though. This morning they looked to be on their way back to looking healthy, so hopefully that continues.

I just wish their stems would thicken up & get stronger, because if they stay as is, i'll be needing to tie these things up.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> Unfortunately I went to check on my plants yesterday, had a bad rain storm during the day, and both plants were knocked over by the rain….I stood them back up & by this morning they looked to be recovering nicely…the next 4-5 days are supposed to be nice, so hopefully they make a full recovery.
> 
> Both my C99 & G13/Haze seem to be saliva dominate. Both have very weak steams, other than being knocked over, they've looked extremely healthy though. This morning they looked to be on their way back to looking healthy, so hopefully that continues.
> 
> I just wish their stems would thicken up & get stronger, because if they stay as is, i'll be needing to tie these things up.


Being outside I'd start staking them up. You can't control rain and wind ect. As it flowers the weight is only going to increase. Next time it could snap the stem. I've learned my lesson with support. It's the same as pest control. It's much better to do it for preventative measures. If you support as you go you won't be reaching "into" the plant dropping leaves or bending side branches. And this is for indoors. Outside it can only be worse. My fans are directed and I control the power -wind no control what so ever. Rain just adds to the problem. I don't think I need to explain why.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I've been using this


Looks like it should do a good job if that's your method of attack. The LAST thing I want to do is spray my plants after I switch to flower. During veg I'll use my azamax and/or neem oil by spraying it but only as a secondary follow up if pests persist. I will also foliar feed but other than feeding or misting I prefer to never spray. Obviously if you're growing outside spraying the plant is the preferred method. But being indoors it raises humidity and the is no "rain" to wash it off. So then I have to spray again to wash them. Removing humidity brings heat into the equation ect. It's just better to fog indoors.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 24, 2015)

36 days from putting SSH seeds in towels to germinate and 1/3 ( were tall enough to take cuttings and begin sexing them. I topped them at the 4th set of leaves. The other 2/3rds isn't far behind. I imagine they'll all be done in the next 4-5 days.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 24, 2015)

just put up a new grow journal using 2 315 watt cdl lights insted of 2 600 watt hps,, check it out,,stats on the new lights,lets see how they compare...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-315-watt-cdl-grow.880895/


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 24, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> just put up a new grow journal using 2 315 watt cdl lights insted of 2 600 watt hps,, check it out,,stats on the new lights,lets see how they compare...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-315-watt-cdl-grow.880895/


I'm watching this and I'm interested in the results.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I'm watching this and I'm interested in the results.


 I have been loking at the MNS auctions, how would I register? Is it complicated trying to use the auction?


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 29, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been loking at the MNS auctions, how would I register? Is it complicated trying to use the auction?


No just go on their website TODAY and do it. They were slow at activating it when I joined. But it's worth the wait. I can't remember how or where but it was easy to find.

Auctions are real easy. It's just like eBay. Just make sure you know what the actual price is so you don't bid higher than what you could buy a pack directly from them for. Now they have buy it now so it's easy to find. If you buy direct they have a couple of ways to get a discount. If you want their genetics it the best place to buy them.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> No just go on their website TODAY and do it. They were slow at activating it when I joined. But it's worth the wait. I can't remember how or where but it was easy to find.
> 
> Auctions are real easy. It's just like eBay. Just make sure you know what the actual price is so you don't bid higher than what you could buy a pack directly from them for. Now they have buy it now so it's easy to find. If you buy direct they have a couple of ways to get a discount. If you want their genetics it the best place to buy them.


 I have been to the website and looked at the auctions... I wanted to find silver haze and win a couple of other strains.
One that I have not seen anyone talk about is G13/skunk. I had it a couple of years back, its on the buy again list!


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 29, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been to the website and looked at the auctions... I wanted to find silver haze and win a couple of other strains.
> One that I have not seen anyone talk about is G13/skunk. I had it a couple of years back, its on the buy again list!


I'm not sure what buy again is? Got it now lol delayed reaction. Your buy again list. I was thinking auction. They have everything they've ever had available. Some don't come to auction as much as others. SSH is a favorite. That one will always have bidders. Rock n roll series auctions less often and when available the auctions are longer than others. I haven't tried G13/skunk yet. My frig is full of seeds. So I won't be buying for a long time.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 29, 2015)

Register ASAP. Like I said it took me some time to get approval or what ever it is they do. Simone is in sales. She can email you a price list and discounts to buy direct while you're waiting.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 29, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been to the website and looked at the auctions... I wanted to find silver haze and win a couple of other strains.
> One that I have not seen anyone talk about is G13/skunk. I had it a couple of years back, its on the buy again list!


I just looked. They are offering a SSH autumn cleaning. THATS 1 GRAM OF VIABLE SEEDS. In case you were wondering that's about 90 seeds. That's equal to the advertised quantity of 4 packs of seeds. It's at 79 euros now. That's about half the price of 1 pack. The auction ends in just over a day. If I didn't already have this I'd be bidding myself.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 29, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been to the website and looked at the auctions... I wanted to find silver haze and win a couple of other strains.
> One that I have not seen anyone talk about is G13/skunk. I had it a couple of years back, its on the buy again list!


Jeez there's also an autumn cleaning of G13/skunk. That's 70-75 seeds and 46 euros now.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 29, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Jeez there's also an autumn cleaning of G13/skunk. That's 70-75 seeds and 46 euros now.


i had the g13 x skunk, it was one of the frostiest, best yielding sog plant i ever had.. very strong and does not stress for nothing, i put it thru hell moving, light leaks, dryed out , still great plant... way,way better than shit or criticle mass


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 30, 2015)

We should let eachother know when and what we are bidding on. I wil be on there soon. I doubt that I could register before the end of the auction... I kind of figured that I would be paying full price for SSH. I could win other auctions too, he has sooo many things that I want!


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 30, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> We should let eachother know when and what we are bidding on. I wil be on there soon. I doubt that I could register before the end of the auction... I kind of figured that I would be paying full price for SSH. I could win other auctions too, he has sooo many things that I want!


I've got more than enough seeds for the next year probably 3. I won't be bidding anytime soon. But you can see my first instinct is to buy. lol


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 31, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I've got more than enough seeds for the next year probably 3. I won't be bidding anytime soon. But you can see my first instinct is to buy. lol


goldberg71, how many strains do you have? are you a hoarder? how the hell has buying seeds become an addiction? my wife is soooo angry with me, i have more strains than i could ever possibly grow.. i have a fridge in the basement just for seeds, a full size fridge.lol. im not sure exactly but im guessing 100 strains minimum,,then i have a binder that i keep all the strains in seperated by true breeding ,indica,sativa, indica dom and sativa dominant.. i let my patients go through the binder and pick strains once in a wile,, thats how i ended up running 15 different mothers.. how do i stop buying these damn things????


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 31, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> goldberg71, how many strains do you have? are you a hoarder? how the hell has buying seeds become an addiction? my wife is soooo angry with me, i have more strains than i could ever possibly grow.. i have a fridge in the basement just for seeds, a full size fridge.lol. im not sure exactly but im guessing 100 strains minimum,,then i have a binder that i keep all the strains in seperated by true breeding ,indica,sativa, indica dom and sativa dominant.. i let my patients go through the binder and pick strains once in a wile,, thats how i ended up running 15 different mothers.. how do i stop buying these damn things????


No one tells me what to do. That might very well be why I'm single. My problem is 2 fold. I can't see going through the process of ordering seeds only to get one strain. I usually buy on the auctions so I'm getting awesome prices or I wait. When I'm picking up strains for 20 euros and a few less than that. It's easy to place an order with 6 strains or so. So after a few times suddenly you realize how long it will take to go threw them all. I haven't done any crosses yet. I've done a dry run of reversing several females with CSILVER. I've done another dry run and stored the pollen. That failed when I went to use it I got no seeds. I'm not sure if it was in the freezer to long because I didn't write down the dates. Or there's a coupe other things I could have had a problem with. But I've learned how I'm going to approach it. I'm going to reverse 1 strain at a time and have small plants just for seed one of the reversed female for S1s and any other strain I want it crossed with. Then I'll put the in a separate tent with the exhaust out the window and I'll let the fan a nature take its course. I was planning on and tried to practice pollinating lower branches and labeling each branch. I allow my plants to flower a bit longer than most people so I do get the occasional fem seeds. I've labeled them all and have them in the frig also. I don't count them in my count. I probably won't use them myself. But I start a few each spring and I give them to a friend. They put them outside and he's been getting great results. This year it's all "shit". I picked up a cheap pack of devil for him to try next year. I love the red colors in it but the rap is it's much better outside. So I'm going to sex them and send the females outside. Then I'm hoping to pollinate the best looking ones with some pollen from my favs. I'm hoping to bring some of the color into it. Plus assuming it goes good. I'll give him some form of the created seeds to run the following year. It will give me something else to think about and experiment with. But my goal is to get some of the reddish colors into something that does well inside. I'm hope a cross with "shit" will do it. I've read that skunk is one of the better strains to combine with and keep many of the other strains traits? Im hoping it's true!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 31, 2015)

How often do you guys come across real winners? I got tired of running 20 different phenos and try to keep my mother plants under 5. I have 4 keepers and just popped 4 more bodhi packs... I always thought that dispensary smoke would be better than mine. My friends go to Denver and come back disappointed or something. They like mine better, big boost in confidence! I never would have thought because I dont have any clone only, just seeds!
My nephew brought back some Pink fizzle or diesel, and that shit was harsh. Like Azamax harsh lol. I have clean plants and grow organic, i think we are getting spoiled


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 31, 2015)

Trust me, I have smoked azamax plants before lol


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 31, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> How often do you guys come across real winners? I got tired of running 20 different phenos and try to keep my mother plants under 5. I have 4 keepers and just popped 4 more bodhi packs... I always thought that dispensary smoke would be better than mine. My friends go to Denver and come back disappointed or something. They like mine better, big boost in confidence! I never would have thought because I dont have any clone only, just seeds!
> My nephew brought back some Pink fizzle or diesel, and that shit was harsh. Like Azamax harsh lol. I have clean plants and grow organic, i think we are getting spoiled


I've found something nice in each pack for that strain. But certain strains I prefer more than others. That doesn't mean another strains keeper isn't a real winner. The problem with "real" winners is -->you'll always have a special or favorite strains. The rest goes and trust me I get rave reviews on it all. So "winners" are in the eye of the beholder. So when I was rotating/juggling 15 kinds 3 or so caught my attention. But that's a preference thing. There's only so much you can use. I've said this before I can't smoke mango haze because for some reason I can't stand the taste. Therefore I let it go. I still get asked when I'm going to do it again. Because there's a handful of people who can't wait for more. But I was trying to limit myself and that was an easy one for me to let go. Does that mean the keeper was less of a "winner" or I'm a snob and it didn't meet my tastes?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 1, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> No one tells me what to do. That might very well be why I'm single. My problem is 2 fold. I can't see going through the process of ordering seeds only to get one strain. I usually buy on the auctions so I'm getting awesome prices or I wait. When I'm picking up strains for 20 euros and a few less than that. It's easy to place an order with 6 strains or so. So after a few times suddenly you realize how long it will take to go threw them all. I haven't done any crosses yet. I've done a dry run of reversing several females with CSILVER. I've done another dry run and stored the pollen. That failed when I went to use it I got no seeds. I'm not sure if it was in the freezer to long because I didn't write down the dates. Or there's a coupe other things I could have had a problem with. But I've learned how I'm going to approach it. I'm going to reverse 1 strain at a time and have small plants just for seed one of the reversed female for S1s and any other strain I want it crossed with. Then I'll put the in a separate tent with the exhaust out the window and I'll let the fan a nature take its course. I was planning on and tried to practice pollinating lower branches and labeling each branch. I allow my plants to flower a bit longer than most people so I do get the occasional fem seeds. I've labeled them all and have them in the frig also. I don't count them in my count. I probably won't use them myself. But I start a few each spring and I give them to a friend. They put them outside and he's been getting great results. This year it's all "shit". I picked up a cheap pack of devil for him to try next year. I love the red colors in it but the rap is it's much better outside. So I'm going to sex them and send the females outside. Then I'm hoping to pollinate the best looking ones with some pollen from my favs. I'm hoping to bring some of the color into it. Plus assuming it goes good. I'll give him some form of the created seeds to run the following year. It will give me something else to think about and experiment with. But my goal is to get some of the reddish colors into something that does well inside. I'm hope a cross with "shit" will do it. I've read that skunk is one of the better strains to combine with and keep many of the other strains traits? Im hoping it's true!


ive had problems with male pollen staying viable too. i think 3-4 months is the longest ive gotten it to last and thats in a sealed packet with silica to prevent moisture,, but it still doesnt stay viable long.. i dont count my crosses either, id say i have roughly 100 different crosses and stabilized strains i created..then at least 100 store bought strains.. i worked for 2 years on a shit female pollenated by a bcbd fire og bx3 male,, after the initial cross i planted 30 seeds and kept a really nice male and my fav fem and backcrossed 4 times always planting 20-30 seeds and only keeping the best females to cross with that male..i finally have a stable cross we are calling the fire shit..everyone really loves it, its got the yield and finish time of the shit and the taste and crystal production of the fire og..i would put it up against most store bought seeds and it would probably win.. i had it tested and the thc was at 24% with a cbd of 1.86% its a really indica couchlock high...i wish i knew how to get a strain recognised,, but up here in northern michigan,, its one of the best strains going around,,a few people got lucky and found a seed or 2 so now there are 3 people i know of selling MY STRAIN!!.. That pisses me off,,i spent alot of time getting her the way i wanted,,uniform and devistating...


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Sep 1, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> ive had problems with male pollen staying viable too. i think 3-4 months is the longest ive gotten it to last and thats in a sealed packet with silica to prevent moisture,, but it still doesnt stay viable long.. i dont count my crosses either, id say i have roughly 100 different crosses and stabilized strains i created..then at least 100 store bought strains.. i worked for 2 years on a shit female pollenated by a bcbd fire og bx3 male,, after the initial cross i planted 30 seeds and kept a really nice male and my fav fem and backcrossed 4 times always planting 20-30 seeds and only keeping the best females to cross with that male..i finally have a stable cross we are calling the fire shit..everyone really loves it, its got the yield and finish time of the shit and the taste and crystal production of the fire og..i would put it up against most store bought seeds and it would probably win.. i had it tested and the thc was at 24% with a cbd of 1.86% its a really indica couchlock high...i wish i knew how to get a strain recognised,, but up here in northern michigan,, its one of the best strains going around,,a few people got lucky and found a seed or 2 so now there are 3 people i know of selling MY STRAIN!!.. That pisses me off,,i spent alot of time getting her the way i wanted,,uniform and devistating...


Welcome to the Wild Wild West. I pull any rare seed out for that reason. But there's nothing you can do about. Although I would hope it wasn't my friends that did it.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok now that I've got plenty of SSH and La Niña on the horizon it's time to start thinking ahead. I'm looking for any FIRST hand results on several strains. I have Ortega, devil, g13 skunk, g13 widow, g13 haze, nl5 afghan, nordle, angel heart, afghan haze, and skunk haze to choose from. I've also got the doors but I won't be starting them at least until after New Years. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 4, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Ok now that I've got plenty of SSH and La Niña on the horizon it's time to start thinking ahead. I'm looking for any FIRST hand results on several strains. I have Ortega, devil, g13 skunk, g13 widow, g13 haze, nl5 afghan, nordle, angel heart, afghan haze, and skunk haze to choose from. I've also got the doors but I won't be starting them at least until after New Years. Any info is appreciated.


i have nl5xafghan and ortega but havnt planted, id like to hear on those too.. the g13xskunk, i have run, i planted 5 seeds,4 popped, and 3 came up, all 3 wer females and all wer damn near identicle.. i vegged them for 2 months before taking clones, short,very close nodes, very skunky smell, very wide indica style 9 fingered leaves, a very nice and compact x=mass tree shape,branchy..once flowered very smelly of skunky hash oily,smell coated in crystals, big calyxs, thin,but lots of hairs, a bit leafy buds, trimming sucked, but overall a really good sog strain, probably would have been far better in a scrog set up.. grown under mh in veg and hps in flower but did not stretch much, a 2ft mother finished at 3ft, wile clones rooted with 2 weeks of veg probably a ft tall finished around 2ft,but more of a single cola, not x-mass like the original mom's...


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Sep 10, 2015)

Well I got my new bulbs that I'm going to try this next go. I started with MH veg and at the flip moved to HPS. Then I evolved to MH through the stretch and start of flower development. Now I'm going to try this new FULL NOVA bulb from sunmaster. As I've mentioned I've realized there wasn't enough "blue" light early in veg. but all I could do is switch between MH and HPS. Since I have 4 hoods in 1 room I've thought about doing 2 MH and 2 HPS and rotating the plants daily. But that's to much work. Rotating each pot where it sits is enough work in that department for me. So I've found this FULL NOVA bulb from sunmaster. I think it's just what the doctor ordered. I'm going to post pictures of the spectrum of light both give off. I'm expecting them to work much better and I think I'm going to wind up using these bulbs for the whole grow from now on.
FULL NOVA-the black line that runs across the spectrum shows the VISIBLE light that a plant sees. See how full that area is below the black line. 

HPS I was using ---> see all that space under the black line with no light present?

As you can see not only is there tons more blues but there's also a lot more reds!! I know I'm giving up a little yellow but I'm gaining so much in other areas I'm not concerned about it.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 11, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Well I got my new bulbs that I'm going to try this next go. I started with MH veg and at the flip moved to HPS. Then I evolved to MH through the stretch and start of flower development. Now I'm going to try this new FULL NOVA bulb from sunmaster. As I've mentioned I've realized there wasn't enough "blue" light early in veg. but all I could do is switch between MH and HPS. Since I have 4 hoods in 1 room I've thought about doing 2 MH and 2 HPS and rotating the plants daily. But that's to much work. Rotating each pot where it sits is enough work in that department for me. So I've found this FULL NOVA bulb from sunmaster. I think it's just what the doctor ordered. I'm going to post pictures of the spectrum of light both give off. I'm expecting them to work much better and I think I'm going to wind up using these bulbs for the whole grow from now on.
> FULL NOVA-the black line that runs across the spectrum shows the VISIBLE light that a plant sees. See how full that area is below the black line.
> View attachment 3497482
> HPS I was using ---> see all that space under the black line with no light present?
> ...


that looks to be a real good bulb, ive run hps,mh and both also and feel that the best yields and buds wer under 2 600 watt hps and 1 600 watt mh so the 2 to 1 thing...im now trying the cdl lamps but have plans to do tests over the next 3 or 4 runs the only diference being the light and lamps used..im going to cover a 1k hps, 2 315 cdl's and 1 400 watt hps, and 3 315 cdls all around a thousand watts over a 4x6 table.. im a long way from results, but it should be interesting...


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 16, 2015)

Chopped a critical skunk today


----------



## taGyo (Oct 16, 2015)

looks good!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 16, 2015)

medicine man, it says it has indica in it but i'm not seeing any.  I got a new atomizer sprayer. This one is bad ass!


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Oct 16, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Chopped a critical skunk today
> 
> View attachment 3522178


Looks good. If you remember can you post a smoke report after the cure. I'm always interested in comparing.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Oct 16, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> medicine man,View attachment 3522424 it says it has indica in it but i'm not seeing any. View attachment 3522422 I got a new atomizer sprayer. This one is bad ass!View attachment 3522425


You've got your hands full. Med man is more indica than sativa. Afghan X Brazilian sativa/South India indica. Where did you get the seeds? All mine leaned heavy towards indica. The flower looks nice either way. I would never have looked to stihl for an atomizer.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 17, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> You've got your hands full. Med man is more indica than sativa. Afghan X Brazilian sativa/South India indica. Where did you get the seeds? All mine leaned heavy towards indica. The flower looks nice either way. I would never have looked to stihl for an atomizer.


It was a inherited, clone. Fast grow, fast flower, huge stretch, big buds.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Oct 17, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It was a inherited, clone. Fast grow, fast flower, huge stretch, big buds.


There should be some sativa leaning PHENOS. I just didn't run into one. 25% of the genetic make is sativa. I'm not sure if that translates to 25% of the females expressing themselves in that way? But I'm sure there's a company out there selling S1s from a sativa pheno. They copy everything else and relabel/name it.
I've found it to be the fastest finisher of any widow strain.


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 20, 2015)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Looks good. If you remember can you post a smoke report after the cure. I'm always interested in comparing.


Will do. I have another one that is ready to come down, but I am giving it a little while longer because it is heavily seeded. I just won a few more packs over the weekend also. I have some mango widow, skunk haze and nlxafghan on the way to my house.


----------



## Shaker1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a med man at 8.5 weeks and is also more sativa looking. thin leaves, spear shape buds. looks nice, great smoke, but not like the pic on herbies.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2015)

The pheno that most reminds me of the killer pheno I accidentally lost last go around with Black Widow. Still has a ways to go. Doesn't seem as frosty either but I have some others just starting their bloom as well. We shall see what comes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

NL5 x Skunk, I have a pack standing by to run a few in the coming months. Can anyone here give me some quick and dirty details? Will be outside in full tropical sun


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2015)

Tropical sun is something I want and need. Think I'd be putting down some SSH and some NH in that environment. Can't help ya I'm afraid but I'm sure there are some very interesting phenotypes to be found.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 24, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> only one i have grown fairly recently is angelheart, lots of phenotypes all had something interesting about them
> i kept this one for a while, nice orange hash flavour and good dreamy high, not so great on the yield unless the plants were grown big
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is the first decent looking pot I have ever seen grown and posted by this company. 99.9% of what I have seen since overgrow looks like complete garbage or something that may have been decent 30+ years ago.


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 24, 2015)

^you just must not like haze, when it comes to hazes, Mr. Nice is the absolute best.

Super Silver Haze, Mango Haze, Neville's Haze, Afghan Haze, G13 Haze, NL5Haze, NHS.....etc....

if your looking for Kush, Mr. Nice Seeds isn't the place to go.

Just cuz some of the Haze's aren't absolute frost monsters doesn't mean it's not equal or better than some, if not most of the Kush and other types offered elsewhere.

But I do understand Haze isn't for everybody, and long flowering times really point lots of people in another direction....

however, he has some great short flowering time strains as well (Shark Shock, Medicine Man, Black Widow, etc.) and with all his strains, it comes down to which phenotype you get....some can be absolute knockout strains, but other phenotypes leave something more to be desired....but the cost gets you 15 seeds minimum per pack, so honestly, idk how anyone can complain, because your sure to find a keeper in 15 seeds of his strains.

In fact, Attitude/Choice is where i got the minimum 15 seeds, then i ordered some from Cannazon & got 18 per pack...your talking Shanti, who is one of, if not the absolute best breeder on the planet. So many classic strains have come from this company and it's for a reason.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah, I have heard that echoed over and over again and history shows these strains to be the building blocks of most modern day, but my own experience with medman, blackwidow, sharkshock, and mango haze was awful. It all looked as bad as everyones pics they post in every forum on the internet. The entire forum at icmag for mns is evidence of this, so is shantis forum (althought its been a year since I have visited but there was not one growlog that looked decent), and this one for over a decade I have never seen plants even close to as nice as the ones I quoted. For awhile I thought it was just beginners and then I took the dive my self. I didn't even bother letting the medman pack finish, it was the first strain I have ever culled before completion in thousands of beans. Complete sativa lanjy and tall as hell I thought maybe he just gave me wrong beans. I was supposed to do a grow report on all those and did not bother because it was going to be so harsh. It was honestly worst than the ghs versions I grew and those were awful. I couldn't even sell it and I was in non legal state. They could not come close to anything else I had/have grown. 

That angel heart looks fire though if some of his other hazes are of that quality I would def try them out as long as its not a 1 in 20 female thing....


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 19, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah, I have heard that echoed over and over again and history shows these strains to be the building blocks of most modern day, but my own experience with medman, blackwidow, sharkshock, and mango haze was awful. It all looked as bad as everyones pics they post in every forum on the internet. The entire forum at icmag for mns is evidence of this, so is shantis forum (althought its been a year since I have visited but there was not one growlog that looked decent), and this one for over a decade I have never seen plants even close to as nice as the ones I quoted. For awhile I thought it was just beginners and then I took the dive my self. I didn't even bother letting the medman pack finish, it was the first strain I have ever culled before completion in thousands of beans. Complete sativa lanjy and tall as hell I thought maybe he just gave me wrong beans. I was supposed to do a grow report on all those and did not bother because it was going to be so harsh. It was honestly worst than the ghs versions I grew and those were awful. I couldn't even sell it and I was in non legal state. They could not come close to anything else I had/have grown.
> 
> That angel heart looks fire though if some of his other hazes are of that quality I would def try them out as long as its not a 1 in 20 female thing....


I don't know what to say about that. I've read a lot of bad things throughout my time researching this shit. Personally I ignore most of it and tend to believe that most people aren't happy for one of two reasons. 1st obviously would be it's a beginner grower and it is user error. 2nd is they are under the impression that they are going to pop 18 seeds and get 9 females. Which they should be right about. Where I think the problem comes in is that they either pop too few seeds and only get 1 female and expect it to be the best thing since sliced bread. Or they expect every female to express themselves identically. If you expect either of those things you're looking in the wrong place and I'd suggest finding someone who is breeding with selected MNS genetics. Many if not most breeders genetics can be traced back to these guys. Even if they don't know it. Some breeders like dinafem give MNS credit for the building blocks of their library. Others just rip it off and give it a new name or cross it with something and think they reinvented the wheel. But if you use one of these knock off brands they gain "stability" or less variation. Personally I prefer to do the selecting myself. When I crack a new pack I enjoy looking at the different phenos and comparing them. The struggle I usually have is picking the winner.

I'm working with La nina and Super silver haze now. I started with 15 female La nina and I'm currently rerunning 8 of them. I still have all 15 original cuts. The Super silver haze I started with 12 females and I'm currently rerunning 6 of them. I also still have every cut of these. I reran the cuts that would be best for commercial purposes 1st because the patients only get what makes economical sense for me. As for myself I'm much more concerned with the final product.I call myself a weed snob. I don't mind growing a plant that produces less for myself as long as it top shelf. As the prize buds from each cut cures in a jar I wait to see if any of the less productive plants happen to be something special. After this second harvest I'm going to select the best to start inline breeding them. My plan is to take the best 2 or 3 females of each strain and cross them to make female seed for the inline breeding. That will save me a bunch of time by eliminating the sexing phase. If I don't find the premo keeper I'm looking for I have plenty more original seeds to run. Then I'm going to repeat the process with the other strains I have. With the extra room created by not running each cutting again I've replaced them with 10 skunk/haze and got 6 female, 9 g13/wid and got 4 females, 10 NL/afg and got 6 females. I made the choice of popping less seeds for these strains because I haven't worked with them before. If I enjoy the strain but not satisfied with the results I still have original seeds of these to run also. If I'm not intrigued I'll move on to the next strain.

I know I said I'd upload more pictures and I will. Once again I didn't get as many as I'd like. Since I'm a one man band it's the first thing I put off until the next day and the next. Until suddenly its harvest time and I'm inundated with work.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Here's the only cured pictures I've taken so far. I think this is a super silver haze. But I did a poor job labeling the pictures so I'd have to go back to the jars to confirm.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Here's a few pics of the only super silver haze I took pics of the day of harvest. It was not a producer and isn't being rerun at this time. It's labeled SSH 12 and I can't tell you anything about these yet because it's still curing. The same will be true for the la nina pics I post next.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

LN 1 - this is running again


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

LN 2 this is running again as well.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

LN 3 not running this one.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

LN 6 not rerunning this one ATM


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

LN 8 this one is going again


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

LN 9 not going ATM


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

LN 21 this is going now


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

LN 24 not going ATM


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

LN 26 not going ATM


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

I took pictures today @ day 35 of flower of all 14 I'm rerunning at the moment. When I get some time I'll upload those as well.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 20, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I took pictures today @ day 35 of flower of all 14 I'm rerunning at the moment. When I get some time I'll upload those as well.


i understand liking to pick your own phenios, but most seeds bought are phenio hunt seeds. i would like to see more stabilized hybrids being sold, lots of people now buying fem seeds think ill buy 1 or 2 and be good, thats so wrong both will be completely different plants. if it was a stabilized strain, you could get away with buying less seeds because each one will be relitivly uniform. anyways my point is if you want to buy less seeds stabilized plants should be the choice, now if you have the money and plan to buy packs of 10 than F1's are all good so you can select a sertain plant. but single feminized seeds are a waste unless its a stable line of seeds.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm no chemist and I'm not the smartest guy but I'm not dumb by any means and I have plenty of common sense. 

I completely understand that much (but not all) of the MNS library are not inline bred. Some receptions are the G13 lines for example. Most of their strains are crosses and as far as "working" a line this is the first step. When they are breeding their seeds they are combining 2 or more strains. Im not great with the terms but I believe these seeds are F1s. So there will be a wide variety of phenos. Some will look more like one of the parents while others will look more like the other parent and all the remaining seeds can be anywhere in between. This is also why even though you're popping seeds from the same pack there can be weeks between when the first and last plant finishes.

That is why I chose to start over. When I started I had no long term plans. At the time I knew I had a green thumb but I knew very little about sativa leaning plants. Everything I ever came into contact with leaned indica. With a few years under my belt it's the sativas that have my interest now. So when I was originally doing my selecting I didn't give a plant with foxtailing buds much of a chance. They frustrated me because they weren't as easy to clean and had much less bag appeal. As time went on and I found a few sativa phenos that put off denser buds. (Probably because my knowledge increased and I started to care for them differently than I did the other phenos.) This is when I started thinking about all the plants I culled that could have had potential I wasn't aware. So when I encountered spider mites I decided to scrap my library and start over.

As I stated above I've got a new plan of attack. I'm going to go back and go through the strains again. This time I'm not looking at anything other than pure quality and with a long term approach. My plan is to work towards 2 different "lines" for each strain. The first would be for commercial purposes for the patients. The second would be the "head" stash with pure quality in mind. Then over time I want to work each line.

That brings me back to where I started. It makes sense that if you self your keeper females you WILL end up with identical genetic seeds from that mom. The genetics might be identical but very few of those seeds will produce a plant that is identical to the mom. It's been explained to me as genetic shifting but I can't wrap my head around that. I have only popped a few my selfed seeds but as far as variations go it seemed to be the same as any other seeds I've popped.

I've never gone further than S1. But I will be in a few months. I've got an original amnesia that everyone likes. I ran 7 S1s of this plant. Of those I found 1 that was a keeper. I actually like everything about this plant a little better than the mom. So while I was starting over with SSH & La Niña I used one tent to make seeds with the few strains I decided to keep. So I took the S1 keeper and sprayed it to pollinated the others. So now I've got the S1 back crossed to the original amnesia as well as crossed with itself. In a few weeks I'm going to crack 10-15 of each of these to see for myself which is the best way forward. The reason I started with this strain is because it came from dinafem and should be more "stable" to begin with. I'm hoping the things I learn from this test can be used later. Because what I hope to do from now on is stabilize any strain that appeals to me. By doing this I'll identify the traits I want. And if I use the same criteria for each strain maybe crosses in the future will have less phenos. I know this isn't going to happen over night but having a long term goal isn't a bad thing.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 20, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> i understand liking to pick your own phenios, but most seeds bought are phenio hunt seeds. i would like to see more stabilized hybrids being sold, lots of people now buying fem seeds think ill buy 1 or 2 and be good, thats so wrong both will be completely different plants. if it was a stabilized strain, you could get away with buying less seeds because each one will be relitivly uniform. anyways my point is if you want to buy less seeds stabilized plants should be the choice, now if you have the money and plan to buy packs of 10 than F1's are all good so you can select a sertain plant. but single feminized seeds are a waste unless its a stable line of seeds.


You know you might just be asking for the impossible. S1s are genetically identical and there's still a great deal of variation among them. 

My suggestion for you might be to look into sannies seeds. I've never tried them myself but I've seen good reviews of his work. Their jack herer is supposed to be the best and he's been working that line for generations. If there was uniformity to be found a place like that is where you need to be looking IMO.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 20, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> i understand liking to pick your own phenios, but most seeds bought are phenio hunt seeds. i would like to see more stabilized hybrids being sold, lots of people now buying fem seeds think ill buy 1 or 2 and be good, thats so wrong both will be completely different plants. if it was a stabilized strain, you could get away with buying less seeds because each one will be relitivly uniform. anyways my point is if you want to buy less seeds stabilized plants should be the choice, now if you have the money and plan to buy packs of 10 than F1's are all good so you can select a sertain plant. but single feminized seeds are a waste unless its a stable line of seeds.


Shit even Skunk #1 and all require pheno hunting.

Sure it is possible to get a plant to breed true but we can't grow the numbers needed the legal breeding industry they select from thousands of seeds each generation and plants like blueberry's, strawberry's etc. are clone only if you want to retain the same quality and taste. So their is a chance you will never see actual true breeding cannabis especially Sativa dominant. I do want to believe it's more like tomatoes but nobody can run the selection needed and they decades to produce the tomato variety's we have today not to mention the lifetimes that went into it originally when they where still in the middle east. If you see a natural tomato plant you will know a lot of fucking work went into it.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 21, 2016)

i spend time back crossing every F1 seed i buy, packs of ten,, wish i had room to do more, but out every ten i find best male n female and cross. keeping the pollen viable long enough to back cross 3 times or somtimes 4 times is the biggest challenge. however after i back it 3 to 4 times usually the seeds are very close to stabilized, then i dont need to plant lots of seeds, i know how each seed will turn out and i have lots of them labled in the fridge for whatever. i can use them for creating my own F1's or S1's but of course the big thing is that what i end up with is of great quality..i have had good luck with quite a few bought stabilized seeds such as TH SEEDS BUBBLE GUM, SERIOUS SEEDS bubble gum, seedsmans original skunk1, original afghan,and top 44, i have probably 20 different strains that i bought that wer stabilized and most of them are all i could hope for,, uniform.. mr. nice claims the shit it true breed,, but its far from uniform, i would hope if a strain is called a true breed or a stable strain it should be..i just wish more strains available wer bx3's so that we get the genetics we paid for in each seed not have to buy and plant 50 in hopes of ONE resembling the write up and picture.. grow well and be well to all.. also good luck with your breeding, it becomes an addiction, i love creating new strains i can call my own.. S1's and stabilizing are easy, and fun,,but take time..anybody can cross 2 stabil strains and creat an F1, it the work put in to stabilize that strain that is what i consider breeding..


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 21, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> mr. nice claims the shit it true breed,, but its far from uniform, i would hope if a strain is called a true breed or a stable strain it should be..i just wish more strains available wer bx3's so that we get the genetics we paid for in each seed not have to buy and plant 50 in hopes of ONE resembling the write up and picture.. grow well and be well to all.. also good luck with your breeding, it becomes an addiction, i love creating new strains i can call my own.. S1's and stabilizing are easy, and fun,,but take time..anybody can cross 2 stabil strains and creat an F1, it the work put in to stabilize that strain that is what i consider breeding..


I don't believe Shantibaba says they breed true as he talks a lot about selection never has he claimed IBL either except for G13 Haze and the Mango Haze inbred he clearly states is a F2 made from a lot of plants I almost think it might have been 1,000. 

You do hear of a lot of bad about back crossing like Sweet Tooth #3 which is probably why we don't see many. But you want more worked shit Sannies looks good and Tom Hill, DJ Short is all F5 but not the strong fast big herm resistant F1's we are used to. So it's all subjective really some want true breeding but it's not popular and I like the fact MNS has old school genetics that are not bottlenecked like crazy it's easier to breed a trait out then breed it back in like Roadkill Skunk often imitated never duplicated.

Just so many different breeders out there you can find what you're looking for Shantibaba don't claim true breeding that I have seen he talks too much about F1 seeds other than CBD Crew which is just that they breed true for high THC.


----------



## FranJan (Feb 21, 2016)

I thought there was A MNS thread around here. 

So after screwing around with a couple of different company's offerings, including MNS's, I've finally committed to a proper MNS strain/pheno hunt for the foreseeable future. I'm going to be growing out, Dreamtime, Devil (Yes, indoors), SSH, Shit (maybe), ASH, Critical Mass (Round 2), and Medicine Man. Have already popped all 18 Dreamtime seeds, (6 at a time), over the last few weeks. 14 sprouted and I have already sexed some and have yet to pull a male (7 ladies so far ). I started the Dreamtime because of the selection technique I plan on executing, (without going into detail it's based on working in a limited space), and want to see if it is workable without wasting a pack of $$H . 

Actually I shouldn't make jokes about MNS's prices since I got CM, Dreamtime and Devil for less than 50 Euro and SSH for 66 Euro. Thank You Shanti and Co! 

And since I'm on the subject of Dreamtime, am I getting a mix of strains that were used to create a lot of Shanti's gear or am I getting his commercial strains, or both. In other words am I going to get Shit or one of the the Skunk#1s that were used to breed Shit or can I get both? Never did get a straight answer at the MNS forum. I would love some mango IBL or their NL#5, not so much more ASH or Critical Mass. Not that I would sneeze at anything that's good but I don't need some Ortega deciding it's giving up the goat mid-flowering and shitting out a nanner.

So I guess I'll be poking around here, (hopefully), now and again for some advice, praise and/or scorn and to share anything interesting I find along the way, like this odd little whorled Devil. Three cotys! During germinating I had to give it a little hand with it's shell and it just POPPED off. Kinda scared me cause I thought I shredded it at first. Been growing great since but will it stay this way or will Nature "fix" it?
 
 

And here's my first lady from Dreamtime all topped, cloned and getting ready for transplanting and flowering. Total killer skunk smell when I took her out of the flowering area, not so much now.
 

One more plant???? Why not since I got the camera out and all. Here's my Black Widow I just put into flowering today. Great plant, great yielder. Haven't grown here in a while and I had a little Mag issue during vegging so hopefully she'll behave and I'll have some pix to share with you. Take care everyone!


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome franjan

I have a pack of dream time that was a freebie for some reason. It was so insignificant I can't even recall why it was added to my order. I just said thank you and put them in storage with the rest of my seed collection. Truthfully it will probably be the last thing I try because I don't know what to expect from it. If my memory is correct it's a mix of about five thing and there's no info about lineage. Most strains you can find info about percentages ect. Like SSH 25% skunk 25% nl and 50% haze. I really don't want to pop a six foot sativa and have a 3 foot snunk plant or something next to it. Never mind if they all have different desires for food! Ect. Although there is some interesting things in there.

I'm searching for a SSH star right now. I've only popped 25 beans from the 1gram lot I bought. I'm waiting for them to cure now. Of the 12 females there were a few standouts that most people would be happy with. But I'm reaching for the stars for my own personal cut.

I've also got a 1 gram lot of shit. I've run them before and I think it's worth finding a quality specimen of. I'm not rushing to work with it though. Because I have a cut from the first pack. I could be wrong because I only ran one pack but the sativa phenos were a pain in the ass to clean. Although I'm hoping to find one that impresses when I do. But in my pack it was the few indica leaning phenos that stood out.

Critical mass didn't impress me. The flowers were large but everything else about it I found to be average. Didn't even think about buying another pack.

Medicine man I did it early before I learned to appreciate a sativa. So I never sampled any of them. It all went to the patients. Here again I only saved the indica leaning phenos. Those I tried and liked but kept toking the SSH. I also over crowded my area when I ran them. So with the experience I've gained since then I think it's well worth doing again in the future.

I have 2 packs of devil but everything I've read is telling me not to use them inside. So I'm going to have a friend plant some of them outside this season. When the time comes I'm going to pollinate them with my favorite 3-4 females and see if I can't put a little red in them? I'm going to keep cuttings so I can self the ones that produce the nicest colors as well for the following season outside.

For whatever reason I didn't find ash interesting. I've bought more than half the strains and never thought about ordering it. Keep us posted.

Can I ask why you didn't fill those tiny cups with soil? Seedlings need room for the tap root to grow downward. Leaving them in that shallow ground at the start could stunt their growth. I'm always an eager beaver to get my seedling out of the starter flats and into a solo cup as soon as possible. So when they do get transplanted you won't get the rapid growth spurt. Instead it will be getting over the fact the tap root couldn't take its natural course. With cuttings it's not as important because you should have 2 or more nodes below the soil. So the roots start out going sideways before the head south. Just my opinion but it's food for thought.


----------



## ky man (Feb 22, 2016)

THERE not a lot of lines that you plant 100 plants and get 99 plants just a like.it takes years to get what I call a stable line where there is almost all plants look the same and tast and high.ky...ps that is why good seeds are not cheep or there just givefted to people that will not give them away.the best seeds I ever sean or grew where give to me.then the last 5 gallen of them seed where hide do to a raid at a friends house and the man that hide them died of a heart attack and that line was lost for ever that was 20 years ago.


----------



## ky man (Feb 22, 2016)

MY favorite weed is indka that puts your lights out.the kind that a seasond smoker onley needs a few puffs but I never could just stop at one joint for I love the tast of weed and smell like I like puss.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 22, 2016)

the g13 x skunk is one of the best plant ever..very indica, crystal covered,short,stocky, very impressive..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 22, 2016)

y


bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't believe Shantibaba says they breed true as he talks a lot about selection never has he claimed IBL either except for G13 Haze and the Mango Haze inbred he clearly states is a F2 made from a lot of plants I almost think it might have been 1,000.
> 
> You do hear of a lot of bad about back crossing like Sweet Tooth #3 which is probably why we don't see many. But you want more worked shit Sannies looks good and Tom Hill, DJ Short is all F5 but not the strong fast big herm resistant F1's we are used to. So it's all subjective really some want true breeding but it's not popular and I like the fact MNS has old school genetics that are not bottlenecked like crazy it's easier to breed a trait out then breed it back in like Roadkill Skunk often imitated never duplicated.
> 
> Just so many different breeders out there you can find what you're looking for Shantibaba don't claim true breeding that I have seen he talks too much about F1 seeds other than CBD Crew which is just that they breed true for high THC.



you aint kidding,, no skunk today smells like the old road kill..and ive run rks...mns nl5 x afghan is another killer phenio only planted 3 and all are great,, cant decide which to keep,,all r great

*Shit*
An absolute classic and original Skunk/Afghani that has won more awards than you have had hot dinners! It is a sure-bet for the first time cultivators of either interior ,exterior or glasshouse growers. The yield will be extremely substantial with expectations between 550-650 grams per square meter. The finishing time will be within 45 days once the flowering appears on the plant. Expect harvest in late September to early October in the northern hemisphere and in the southern hemisphere by the end of April. A proven true breed since the 80's. Bred by the original breeder and founder of the original seed bank.
sais proven true breed since the 80's... i knew it stated true breed!!!


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 22, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not confirming but that does sound like the breeder notes of shit. BUT I also believe that SHIT is a heavy leaning indica pheno breed to a sativa pheno. So the genetics probably are closer to true breeding than most of his lines. However how LITTLE variation do you expect when an indica pheno is crossed with a sativa pheno. Even if they are both derived from a very stable line? As a matter of fact I would suggest that's exactly why he crossed a sativa pheno with an indica pheno. MORE choices?! 

AND HYBRED VIGOR.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 22, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skunk#1 (Dom. Afghan) x Skunk#1 is what it says for genetics so it's clearly an F1 from 2 true breeding lines of Skunk #1 it is a good line I'm going to be on my 3rd run from seed this one more selection. That was some bullshit though I didn't keep any cuts that first run cause it was my first time running MNS and the cheapest line but this one girl just the frostiest bitch that smelled and tasted like flowers with a little sweetness and yielded good have had other good ones but that was the keeper.

But I guess the description is a little misleading but I don't got no complaints except for I didn't find that keeper in the second pack. Lol


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 22, 2016)

Its actually something I've been pondering. Later on in my breeding scheme when I find a line I want to stick with is taking the best indica pheno and the best sativa pheno. I'd work them separately with the plan of eventually combining them?! Just one of many thought I have. Because I've noticed that's what shanti tends to do. There are several strains he does it with. Spice comes to mind but there are others besides shit. And I know he doesn't do this for no reason. My thought is it achieves hybrid vigor?? Or at least that's what I want to prove or disprove. 

I lost the server before and now blunt beat me to it. 

Shit
Category: The Naturals - Old school genetics
*Family of breed: Skunk#1 (Dom. Afghan) x Skunk#1 *
Breeder: Nevil and Shantibaba's
Preferred medium: Bio and Hydro, Indoors and outdoors/greenhouse
Expected yield: indoor expect 550-650 g/m2 G/h & outdoor +/- 500 g/plant
Flowering period: Expected indoor flowering time is between 40-50 days. In the northern hemisphere it will be completed by Sep. to early Oct.and in the southern hemisphere by late March to early April.
Recommendations: For the inexperienced growers to the most advanced. Extremely hardy plant and excellent in greenhouses.
Special Notes: It is one of the best all round plants to grow and flower since its flowering cycle is +/- 7 weeks in all types of grows especially suited to greenhouses.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 22, 2016)

REMEMBER this is a business. He has old school proven breeders. Then he crosses them. Other breeders like dinafem and others buy those seeds. They plant many more than you or I ever could. From those they select parents OF THEIR TASTE. Then they start their work with them. So there's expressions in those genetics you may never see. Since they bred them out. Who knows what that may be. 

Forget the work that is involved in creating the "stability" you desire. How profitable would it be for a company to do that. If you could actually buy 1 seed of each strain and have the breeders complete library? I count MNS has 43 strains. So say he charged 20 bucks a bean. For 860 bucks and a years worth of time you have his genetics at breeding quality and selection. Now you've just become his competition with no discernible difference to the customer. Now everyone of us on here starts passing them around for free. If and when it becomes legal globally it might happen.


----------



## FranJan (Feb 22, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Welcome franjan
> 
> I have a pack of dream time that was a freebie for some reason. It was so insignificant I can't even recall why it was added to my order. I just said thank you and put them in storage with the rest of my seed collection. Truthfully it will probably be the last thing I try because I don't know what to expect from it. If my memory is correct it's a mix of about five thing and there's no info about lineage. Most strains you can find info about percentages ect. Like SSH 25% skunk 25% nl and 50% haze. I really don't want to pop a six foot sativa and have a 3 foot snunk plant or something next to it. Never mind if they all have different desires for food! Ect. Although there is some interesting things in there.
> 
> ...


Dreamtime is great as padding for your minimum for Mr Nice auctions. Why pay 9 bucks extra to ship your 2 sub 50 Euro wins, when you can almost certainly grab Dreamtime for 8 or 9 Euro . I'll tell you though I'm already thinking of culling the Sativa/Haze strains from the Dreamtime round. The stretch I'm seeing is pretty severe from the sexing I did.

Yeah G my last CM batch produced a boatload of males and a whole bunch of mediocre females, except for one which had a fruity hashy taste with serious coffee undertones and an all day high. Loved that plant but didn't like the 10+ week run and the seeds she tended to produce. Still, I never really understood how to grow CM till recently and I want one more shot at the champ, so to speak. There is a reason this plant is so highly loved in Spain, it just sucks having to find that winner.

ASH was one of those, "sounds interesting, I'll bid 10" and Bingo, I won. I have a WOS Afghan Kush Special and I dig her so I'm thinking ASH could be right up my alley. Hopefully we'll see .

Can't wait to "search for my SSH star" but I'll need to be a bit luckier than you. I really want a crazy sativa but I'll take anything of quality. I guess though if you really want to find one, Cleaning is the way to go. They just had an IBL Mango cleaning but I guess that's for legal people with room and time.

Devil is something I want to grow just to see how it will respond. I use LEDs and I have a panel that runs Illumitex LEDs. Their spectral output is supposed to accelerate flowering, I've seen a few commercial grow managers say something to that effect but can't really say that myself. It's really about if the plant responds to the light and in the case of Devil, I don't think anyone's ever flowered her under a heavy 660nm spectra and I think that and a really good veg period will eliminate that "can't grow it indoor" tag but I certainly don't think what I'm trying will make it a viable commercial strain for the indoor grower. I'm just hoping the quality that people say the indoor version lacks comes through.

Yeah I totally agree with your root critique but I do want to keep everything a bit slow and small while hunting. My limited amount of space is really dictating what I'm trying. And I like keeping bonsai mother's and I screw with roots all the time but like you say there are consequences. Still what I think is cool is how you being a more commercial grower and me being just a novice home-grower it will show a difference in how we produce our plants and how well Mr Nice's gear grows in different settings, cause nothing grows with such health and vigor like Shanti's stuff does IMHO. Oh and btw LED growers need all the lateral root growth they can get. HPS pots and containers tend to dry a little faster than LED, probably from LEDs lack of IR and how the majority of the heat produced from LED is pushed away from the grow area. So combine that with mix based growing and poor watering techniques and you end up with a mass of roots entangled on the bottom of the container.

Thanks for the input G-Berg and I Hope You Nab Some Winners.

Edit Oh yeah I forgot to add that that was a much better, more realistic explanation of what to expect from Dreamtime. Thanks for that.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 23, 2016)

@GOLDBERG71 

Looking forward to the smoke reports bro - the flowers look lovely.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 23, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> REMEMBER this is a business. He has old school proven breeders. Then he crosses them. Other breeders like dinafem and others buy those seeds. They plant many more than you or I ever could. From those they select parents OF THEIR TASTE. Then they start their work with them. So there's expressions in those genetics you may never see. Since they bred them out. Who knows what that may be.
> 
> Forget the work that is involved in creating the "stability" you desire. How profitable would it be for a company to do that. If you could actually buy 1 seed of each strain and have the breeders complete library? I count MNS has 43 strains. So say he charged 20 bucks a bean. For 860 bucks and a years worth of time you have his genetics at breeding quality and selection. Now you've just become his competition with no discernible difference to the customer. Now everyone of us on here starts passing them around for free. If and when it becomes legal globally it might happen.



i agree selling stable beans may not be a money maker,,,so very true...i just wonder why bother with the write up and pix that get us to buy a strain when very few if any replicate the genetics we thought we were paying for?
in my opinion every seed co should offer at least 1 strain that is stabilized.. i dont think thats too much to ask for...
however im in agreement offering all stable genetics would be the death of a seed co..i guess i never thought of it that way...


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Feb 23, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> i agree selling stable beans may not be a money maker,,,so very true...i just wonder why bother with the write up and pix that get us to buy a strain when very few if any replicate the genetics we thought we were paying for?
> in my opinion every seed co should offer at least 1 strain that is stabilized.. i dont think thats too much to ask for...
> however im in agreement offering all stable genetics would be the death of a seed co..i guess i never thought of it that way...


Sales. And it's a broad description of ALL the phenos. There's one description that describes the HOLY GRAIL. Then goes on to so its 1 in 1000. But 
Wouldn't you love to get that 1/1000


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 25, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Sales. And it's a broad description of ALL the phenos. There's one description that describes the HOLY GRAIL. Then goes on to so its 1 in 1000. But
> Wouldn't you love to get that 1/1000


i would kill for that phenio just once!!! i have thousnds of dollars of seeds, i get good fems out every pack but ive never found one that is the holy grail,, ive probably run thousands of seeds over the years,, ill keep searching


----------



## FranJan (Mar 8, 2016)

Bump with a little Black Widow. LED flare to prove a point with someone in the LED section.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 8, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Sales. And it's a broad description of ALL the phenos. There's one description that describes the HOLY GRAIL. Then goes on to so its 1 in 1000. But
> Wouldn't you love to get that 1/1000


Speaking of Grails, did you find yours in those La Nina beans?


----------



## FranJan (Apr 22, 2016)

Maaaaaaan this thread died . Was it something I said? LOL Anyway finishing up my Widow and it's nothing but MNS for the foreseeable future. Flowering some Dreamtime in small cups for fun. then it's on to Devil, SSH, (can't fuckin' wait to grow this), then Medicine Man. Got some ASH, Critical Mass, Shit, and more Dreamtime, (thanks again Simone!), so basically I'm set for the decade .


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 22, 2016)

Howard marks aka Mr. nice passed away a few weeks ago.


----------



## ky man (Apr 23, 2016)

FranJan said:


> Maaaaaaan this thread died . Was it something I said? LOL Anyway finishing up my Widow and it's nothing but MNS for the foreseeable future. Flowering some Dreamtime in small cups for fun. then it's on to Devil, SSH, (can't fuckin' wait to grow this), then Medicine Man. Got some ASH, Critical Mass, Shit, and more Dreamtime, (thanks again Simone!), so basically I'm set for the decade .
> View attachment 3663535


that's a good looking plant for sure..ky


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 23, 2016)

Running a few different MNS at all times!

Critical Haze is pictured here, about 7 weeks in.


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 24, 2016)

This is my favorite cut in the garden. It came from a Walkabout pack. I've been calling this cut Koala Berry.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (May 23, 2016)

No I hope the threads not dead. I've been real busy. Spring has sprung. That's lots more for me to do. Taking care of the yard and my boat just got added to all the regular shit. Never mind actually fishing! I've got much to write and no time to do it. But wanted to check in. I'm still working through my reviews. So I'm going to be general. Started with the La Niña. Smells were described as pungent citrus lemon deisel sour deisel earthy skunky and soapy. Obviously some some leaned more towards some and less of others. I started with 30 seeds and got 50/50 male/female. 1 of 3 sativa leaning phenos was tossed due to very poor potency. I've yet to make the final decision but the clear front runner is a very citrusy pheno. 

Super silver haze I started with 25. I don't recall the exact numbers but it was slightly less than 50/50. 2 got culled from the get go for pollen producing. I can't recall why but a few others (2/3) got culled. So it's down to 8 contenders and the testing just started but the smell test has been completed. Most common words used are citrus lemon earthy skunky and pine. One got the word grapefruit and another got bubblegum. 

During the cleaning party a few nights ago I broke out some of the new strains I started. NL/afg first and it smelled awesome and was good. As the work got done I broke out the G13/widow. EVERYONES eyes opened. And no one cared about the first sample. It has a distinct sweet smell! The taste is "thick" in a good way. And the buzz was great. We never got to test the skunk haze. 

I can't say to much more at this point. These last 3 strains I ran in 1 gallon pots so I could fit more and do my selecting. So they were all root bound. So I won't comment on yield because it was handicapped. But I will say this at this moment I don't think you can go wrong with the G13WIDOW!


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (May 23, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Howard marks aka Mr. nice passed away a few weeks ago.


No shit I didn't know.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (May 23, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Speaking of Grails, did you find yours in those La Nina beans?


I can't say I did. It was a good run. But when you can't call it quick ya didn't find it. Everyone was very pleased but grail is a whole other ball game. I bought a cleaning pack of many of the strains I have and La Niña is one of them. So I'm not done with them. But starting with 30 beans is about as big as I want to go. I had a spider mite problem and used it to mostly start over. So I used that chance to run big numbers of SSH AND LA NIÑA.

Now that I'm back in the groove. I won't be cracking more than 10 per strain. My plan is to take the winner and while selfing it I'm going to cross it with the 2 runners up. Then I'll only keep the winner and save the seeds. But I have so many strains to try it will be a while before I break anymore SSH/LA NIÑA. But they'll surely be cracked in the future. At this moment I'm more thinking about the G13/WIDOW. It just cleared up my vision. After I find the keeper from each strain I have I'm going to self the G13/WIDOW winner and cross it with every other keeper I have. The next seeds to pop will be G13/HAZE and G13/SKUNK. Then maybe I'll scramble those 3?

It's to bad we all can't work together! So much to do and so little fucking time to get her done! Good luck hunting E1.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (May 23, 2016)

One more thing to mention. I have 4 devil females. I just forced them 13 days ago. They're in 3 gallon pots so again I won't be commenting on yield. The only thing to report so far is they stretched more than I expected. They won't be complete until early July. So you'll have to tune in for more details.


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

G13.SKUNK.....SOUNDS GOOD..KY


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 24, 2016)

I actually had some La Nina recently that was really good IMO (a person is on a pheno hunt gave me one of a few to try). Not grail worthy, but damn good none the less. Gonna be forced to run these sooner than later. I have too many seeds.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 24, 2016)

Some of my first bean orders were for mr nice..got mango haze and pink floyd . Anyone ran the pink floyd?


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (May 24, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Some of my first bean orders were for mr nice..got mango haze and pink floyd . Anyone ran the pink floyd?


For what ever reason the mango haze is the ONLY one I've tried and COULDN'T bring myself to smoke it. The taste IMO was awful. I've run dam near half the strains they have and it's the only one that not only won't I smoke but I'd give the beans I have away. No one I gave it to had a bad word to say about it. But if I won't smoke it I won't grow it.

I looked at pink Floyd but I purchased the doors instead.


----------



## blowingupjake (May 24, 2016)

Nice report Goldberg! 

La Nina is next on my list! Just gotta clear out the remaining Critical Haze clones to make some room. 

As a side note- Critical Haze is the biggest yielder I've ever grown! Definitely up there for commercial status. Potency is nice too. 

Keep up the Nice work!
Jake


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (May 24, 2016)

blowingupjake said:


> Nice report Goldberg!
> 
> La Nina is next on my list! Just gotta clear out the remaining Critical Haze clones to make some room.
> 
> ...


That's good to know. I prefer top shelf! But not all my patients agree. To many IMO care more about looks and cost. By looks I mean the further it gets away from indica nugs the less they like it. But when they don't know what they're smoking the story changes.


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

INDICA is what I like and love the best FOR MY OWN SMOKE always has been and always will be..ky


----------



## blowingupjake (May 25, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> That's good to know. I prefer top shelf! But not all my patients agree. To many IMO care more about looks and cost. By looks I mean the further it gets away from indica nugs the less they like it. But when they don't know what they're smoking the story changes.


No doubt man, that's why I'm retiring the CH cut I've had for a bit and opening up the La Nina and Mango Haze straws! 

Its so funny that you say that about people and indica's. People are so unwilling to try something new....
More fluffy sativa nugs for us!
Wouldn't have it any other way.

Happily hazed,
Jake


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (May 28, 2016)

blowingupjake said:


> No doubt man, that's why I'm retiring the CH cut I've had for a bit and opening up the La Nina and Mango Haze straws!
> 
> Its so funny that you say that about people and indica's. People are so unwilling to try something new....
> More fluffy sativa nugs for us!
> ...


I'm open to trying anything. Id prefer tight nugs any day. But I'm also not closed minded. Indica/sativa leaning flowers has nothing to do with how I select for personal use. I try to be as blind as a grower can be when it comes to making my choices. I try to reserve that for tie breaking. Sometimes I'll save more than 1 cut. 1 for me and 1or 2 for everyone else. Generally speaking I don't mind fluffy. What bothers me the most are the stems. Extreme SATIVAS I reserve for personal use. In the future I'll use them as a parent to something much "tighter". I'll clean anything for myself but beyond that the amount of time it takes to clean is a top priority. If I could only clap my hands and the shit clean itself!
 I can dream can't I?


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (May 28, 2016)

I have an original amnesia that I got as a freebie with my first order. It's the only order I've placed from someone other than MNS. I still mostly bought MNS gear but I really wanted to try AK 47 so I started with attitude. Then I found the auctions - at the prices I've been picking my gear up at I just kept buying until I got everything I wanted to try. It might be years away but my next order will be someone else's gear. 

But back to the OG Amnesia. It's one of the strains I have selfed and crossed with several strains. I've only popped the selfed seeds but I found a keeper. That buggers has TIGHT LONG SATIVA flowers. There's no fluff great flower to leaf ratio. The fox tails are tight and braided. If I remember I'll snap some picks I've got at least a half dozen hanging now.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 6, 2016)

I've been working through my first handful of new strains. G13/WIDOW -- NL/AFGHAN -- SKUNK HAZE.

Early take seems to have the G13/WIDOW the winner. There were 4/6/6 females respectively. They all smell excellent.

G13/WIDOW all seem to have nice fairly tight buds. There is a little leaf to to the flowers but nothing to really worry about.

NL/AFG 5 of the 6 seems to be very identical. The leaves of those 5 got purplish color especially on the under side of the leaves around the flowers. The surprise to me at this early stage was that the flowers weren't denser than they are. I expected very dense indica flowers that's not the case with these 5. The 6th female on the other hand didn't get any purple and the flowers were both noticeably larger as well as tighter. Visually at this point this will be the winner. I haven't gotten around to testing it yet so I can't say it's a tight indica yet. But it surely is closer than the other 5. It might not be what I select for myself but at the time of completion I do expect it to be mine as well.

SKUNK/HAZE 4 of the 6 seem to be identical. Fluffy semi thin sativa leaning flowers. Haven't tested and grew in 1 gallon pots but yield surely show a weakness at this point. The 5th was the tallest and needed to be bent over. This plant had the tightest buds of all 6. Once again I haven't tested these but visually this one as been marked as a keep and eye on and test early. Will get back to you when I get her done. The 6 had me keeping a close eye on throughout the grow. Structurally it is perfect. Every branch grew directly upward without long side branches. The leaves weren't large and it allowed plenty of light to get deep in the plant. This is a sativa that was growing what I'd refer to a long continuous banana buds. It was filling out very nicely. But I had to harvest at day 70 because it was starting to show nanners. I caught it early and at the time of cleaning was barely noticeable and easily knocked off. If it wasn't for pollen I think the plant had about another 2 weeks left to finish properly. I'll never know if it would have filled out as nice as I think it would have. I'm currently running it again because I had such high hopes for this cutting I wasn't waiting for a test to rerun it. I know my rooms light proof so there no reason I shouldn't expect the exact same results. But I'm hoping for no pollen this time. I was really hoping to cross these last 2 to make my own fem seeds to search deeper in these genetics. But if pollen shows again I'll have to lose it and crack more seeds to find one like this without the nanners.


----------



## blowingupjake (Jun 7, 2016)

Ive found (and many others have too)that the MNS Haze crosses are super sensitive to nutrient values... not saying that's the issue, but something to double check for sure. 

One of my CH cuts would herm HARD if fed after week 6. This last run I left her starving and she finished without a single nanner. Sure, she looked like dog shit with all the yellow and brown leaves but the buds came out a nice green and golden color and after the manicure looked like top shelf.

Just my 2 pennies. 
Jake


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 8, 2016)

blowingupjake said:


> Ive found (and many others have too)that the MNS Haze crosses are super sensitive to nutrient values... not saying that's the issue, but something to double check for sure.
> 
> One of my CH cuts would herm HARD if fed after week 6. This last run I left her starving and she finished without a single nanner. Sure, she looked like dog shit with all the yellow and brown leaves but the buds came out a nice green and golden color and after the manicure looked like top shelf.
> 
> ...


Well here's what I can tell you about me. 

My first rule is ---> KISS --> Keep It Simple Stupid! 

My second rule is ---> when it comes to feeding less is more. So I'm not one of those who puts as much nutes in as the plant will tolerate. It's actually the opposite for me. I try to give each plant only what it needs when it needs and only as much as needed. 

The Skunk/Haze I was referring to is a few days shy of 6 weeks into flower now on the 2nd run. Ive figured out my nutes very well at this point. It took a few years but I finally learned what I consider the biggest fallacy. You don't stop feeding veg nutes on day 1 of the flowering cycle! Of course each strain is slightly different but I've got my nutrients down to almost a science. So it's very small adjustments between strains. 

I know it's a well discussed topic feeding sativas and or hazes less. But I've never read about nutes causing pollen late in flower. I've had a handful a herms and to me a herm shows male traits early and often at all bud sites. These plants are culled as soon as I spot them. I've also had several that just have the rare nanner here and there but this only happens very very late and barely causes any pistols to fertilize. These I don't consider herms. 

This plant is the first that I'd say falls in between these 2 categories. It was close enough to completion that I pulled it. But at that time each flower was getting a single male pollen sack at tip of each node. So each bud was getting more than 1 pollen sack overall. Maybe I'll try just water from here on out because until the pollen showed its face it was a beautiful specimen. I've worked hard to make sure my plants look nice and healthy from start to finish. But if this single strain needs to finish all yellow leaved and visually ugly to keep the pollen away I think I could get over that.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Jun 8, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Well I got my new bulbs that I'm going to try this next go. I started with MH veg and at the flip moved to HPS. Then I evolved to MH through the stretch and start of flower development. Now I'm going to try this new FULL NOVA bulb from sunmaster. As I've mentioned I've realized there wasn't enough "blue" light early in veg. but all I could do is switch between MH and HPS. Since I have 4 hoods in 1 room I've thought about doing 2 MH and 2 HPS and rotating the plants daily. But that's to much work. Rotating each pot where it sits is enough work in that department for me. So I've found this FULL NOVA bulb from sunmaster. I think it's just what the doctor ordered. I'm going to post pictures of the spectrum of light both give off. I'm expecting them to work much better and I think I'm going to wind up using these bulbs for the whole grow from now on.
> FULL NOVA-the black line that runs across the spectrum shows the VISIBLE light that a plant sees. See how full that area is below the black line.
> View attachment 3497482
> HPS I was using ---> see all that space under the black line with no light present?
> ...


I really liked these bulbs until they started to fail. Some as quick as 2 weeks. BUT IT ONLY HAPPENED WITH MY LUMATEK 600 WATT BALLASTS. The 1000 watts I ran on phantom ballasts had no issue. 

So I think there is a problem with combatability with my lumatek 600 watt ballasts and this model bulb. I don't blame the bulb or the ballast. They just don't mesh. But the bulbs are nice. I don't think I'd use them start to finish ONLY because the trade off for full spectrum is lower PAR watts. But I'd surely recommend them for the first 2 weeks of flowering. They'll keep the stretch down as well as start adding the Reds and oranges. 

Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jun 9, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I've been working through my first handful of new strains. G13/WIDOW -- NL/AFGHAN -- SKUNK HAZE.
> 
> Early take seems to have the G13/WIDOW the winner. There were 4/6/6 females respectively. They all smell excellent.
> 
> ...


Had the nl/Afghanistan 2 years ago. Actually had a few that had a pinkish hue to them. Was worth keeping , but I have a 10 1/2 week Super Silver Haze mom and I can't keep them all.


----------



## dave chull (Jun 11, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> I've created this thread for the sole purpose of talking about MR NICE STRAINS AND SEEDS. I've been surprised since I became a member that there isn't more threads on these guys. I'm relatively new to this 3-4 years. I've either tried or possess more than half shanti's gear. Over the last couple of days I've come across a few other members who have MNS seeds to try and some as wide a selection as I have. So in creating this I hope we can create a thread for anyone interested in MNS or their gear. Here we can share information and hopefully help each other. All but one of my orders were direct from MNS. So i'm very familiar with them. Simone has taken care of all my orders and done a great job. Each order came quickly and was shipped standard mail. The one thing I would suggest is to be clear and brief when ordering. The only complaint I've seen about them always seems to be the same thing. A new person either wants to become a member for the auctions or has sent an email communication and they're not happy because they don't get an immediate reply. You have to remember when dealing with them they aren't wal mart or any major online store. Their auctions are there to help us. They lose on each and everyone unless there is an uninformed bidder who chooses to pay more than full price. I've been dealing with them for years and I would tell anyone to use them. If you have any questions about buying from them just ask here. Before I placed my 1st order I inquired about G13. Not only did shanti reply himself with a week but he offered to send me a free pack to try for myself. Any G13 strain I wanted he would send me to try. Ever since he's the only guy I've dealt with. I had 2 strains with smaller seeds both had poor germination rates. One of them still gave me 10 girls to choose from the other only had 7. But since I expect half the seeds to be male over all these weren't bad results. But I private messages shanti just to see if it was common. Only because I noticed a correlation between the seed size and germination rates. I didn't expect anything or want anything I was just curious. A few days later I get my reply and he wants my address to replace both packs! So all I can tell the impatient people who are on their forum is relax I'm certain that you will be happy in the end because it impossible to stand behind your gear any more than shanti does his. So enjoy the read and I hope we can help each other.


 dang guys at seedsherenow need to follow those standards


----------



## Morphote (Jul 16, 2016)

Growing a pack of SSH right now: 26 seeds, 11 females, 3 males (1 kept). Here is the link: http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/super-silver-haze/14225-questions-finding-ssh-mother.html. Feel free to post any questions/comments you may have.

M.


----------



## blowingupjake (Jul 16, 2016)

Morphote said:


> Growing a pack of SSH right now: 26 seeds, 11 females, 3 males (1 kept). Here is the link: http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/super-silver-haze/14225-questions-finding-ssh-mother.html. Feel free to post any questions/comments you may have.
> 
> M.


Good to see a familiar face over here. 

Your SSH stable is looking good my man. 

Stay hazed,
Jake


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

I've always wanted to cross Mr Nice with Trainwreck. I wonder if anyone has done that commercially yet? As far as seeds go...


----------



## Morphote (Jul 17, 2016)

blowingupjake said:


> Good to see a familiar face over here.
> 
> Your SSH stable is looking good my man.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Will post pics of all the girls, in order, soon. 

M.


----------



## Morphote (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> I've always wanted to cross Mr Nice with Trainwreck. I wonder if anyone has done that commercially yet? As far as seeds go...


Mr Nice is from Sensi Seeds.

M.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Morphote said:


> Mr Nice is from Sensi Seeds.
> 
> M.


They've had it for decades. Thanks. That really was not the question though. Has any seed bank crossed Mr Nice with TW?


----------



## Morphote (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> They've had it for decades. Thanks. That really was not the question though. Has any seed bank crossed Mr Nice with TW?


I can read. Your question has nothing to do with this thread. Wrong seed vendor. Wrong thread.

M.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Fucking trolls everywhere!


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Morphote said:


> I can read. Your question has nothing to do with this thread. Wrong seed vendor. Wrong thread.
> 
> M.


Punkass reply dude.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Why can't someone reply to a thread without some lop fucking troll being a total dickwad?

Curiosity has me.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

So I will ask again.... Has any seed company crossed Mr Nice with Train wreck.

This is the Mr Nice thread right?

So what's wrong with that question?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Punkass reply dude.


Who, him? Or, your hostile replies to him?


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

I simply asked a question.

I didn't reply like a punk bitch


----------



## Morphote (Jul 17, 2016)

You have a question about any "Mr Nice Seeds seeds and strains"? I'd be happy to answer.

M.


MadGreek said:


> I simply asked a question.
> 
> I didn't reply like a punk bitch


You need to slow your roll. I was trying to help you. 

M.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Why is EVERY thread filled with punkass men? Its crazy.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Look at your replies. How is being an asshole trying to help?

Really


----------



## 2easy (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Why is EVERY thread filled with punkass men? Its crazy.


the problem is your asking about Mr Nice the strain. its not actually related in any way to Mr Nice the breeder which is what this thread is about


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

You told me the seed bank.

Cool. I know.

My question is has anyone crossed Mr Nice (the thread namesake) with Trainwreck.

Its a simple question. Really.

Just forget it. I'm regretting even joining a cannabis forum outside sublbc anyway. A bunch if disrespectful jokers.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

2easy that's all anyone had to say

Its the smart ass punkass replies that annoy the shit out of me.

Thanks for the informative and respectful reply without being a troll.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

2easy said:


> the problem is your asking about Mr Nice the strain. its not actually related in any way to Mr Nice the breeder which is what this thread is about


Thanks for not being an asshole about it.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

If most of these people were face to face with me and spoke to me that way I would slap them like a bitch.


abe supercro said:


> At first I thought "Mad" (mad greek) meant crazy, like crazy-cool. But you are actually a pissed off person with a chip on their shoulder. All the while, not so subtly, sounds like you're spamming for another forum -sublbc.
> 
> second thread today you've been agro and name calling, tizzy man.


Fuck off old man


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Nobody likes being inundated with asshole comments. How should I react?

Oh, let me suck on your balls. I'm so sorry. Please. Take my money and girlfriend as reparations. Lol. Yeah OK.


----------



## Morphote (Jul 17, 2016)

2easy said:


> the problem is your asking about Mr Nice the strain. its not actually related in any way to Mr Nice the breeder which is what this thread is about


Appreciate your help, sincerely. Back on topic: I am puffing on some Mr. Nice Grail Widow tonight. Anyone here tried that strain yet? It's some special smoke. Very chill.

M.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

That makes so much sense. Thanks for chiming in randomly. Have a good night.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Morphote said:


> Appreciate your help, sincerely. Back on topic: I am puffing on some Mr. Nice Grail Widow tonight. Anyone here tried that strain yet? It's some special smoke. Very chill.
> 
> M.


That's called tact. It works wonders on strangers.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

Am I supposed to read the pm you just sent me titled, "fuck off", or was that just a joke?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 18, 2016)

I wonder how long it will take him to figure out the problem with his question. Sensi Seeds makes Mr. Nice the strain. Mr. Nice Seeds does not. 

I don't think this could be made any clearer. No one here has grown out the strain you're asking about and Sensi Seeds certainly has not crossed it with Trainwreck (which they don't work with at all). Try a Sensi Seeds thread.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 18, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> You told me the seed bank.
> 
> Cool. I know.
> 
> ...


Mr. Nice of Sensi Seeds G13xHashplant x Train Wreck.

No, I do not believe anyone has made or at least sold that cross. 

The thread title is Mr. Nice strains and seeds. Nothing about crosses made by a pollen chuckers and certainly not companies with no affiliation with Mr. Nice Seed Company.

But rage on keyboard warrior.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 1, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> If most of these people were face to face with me and spoke to me that way I would slap them like a bitch.
> 
> Fuck off old man


My bet is face to face this wouldn't happen at all. It's like we are talking about football(US) at bar. Then someone pops in and starts talking about football (INTERNATIONAL) it's really SOCCER (to us/me). In certian circles the 2 could be considered related but in this case it's only in the name. Your question was about a strain by another breeder. When you ask about the thread namesake now your question should probably include a certain strain? Mr nice seeds has roughly 50 strains I believe.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 1, 2016)

Acting out and calling names doesn't do any of us any good. 

Madgreek I guess the name fits because you do come across as somewhat hostile. Ive been busy and missed this disaster. These guys were trying to help you realize the difference between the breeder which we are here to discuss and a strain by similar name. And instead of being friendly and modifying your question you start calling names. To each his own. But don't expect help or advise if you're going to act that way. Everyone is here to help and to the best of my knowledge this is the furthest we've gotten off topic to date. 

Trolls are all over this site. We haven't been hit yet. Or in so long I've forgotten. 

But my answer to your question about the strain cross no I've not seen anything myself but I haven't looked.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 3, 2016)

grew the shark shock, was unimpressed


----------



## blowingupjake (Aug 3, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> grew the shark shock, was unimpressed


How many seeds did you run?
One of the strongest plants I've ever sampled was a shark shock.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 3, 2016)

5 seeds 5 plants, very uniform, even the 2 males looked identical to the females. I just was unimpressed with the smoke.


----------



## FranJan (Aug 4, 2016)

And remember kiddies, don't try growing that Devil stuff indoors. Nope. Don't do it.
  

~5 week old Devil. Something tells me this ain't a 7 week pheno . Growing surprisingly well for all the sub standard conditions but I've been keeping the temps down now and she's starting to take off a bit. Got a few Devils' more getting ready to flower.


----------



## blowingupjake (Aug 9, 2016)

That's some fine looking devil flower @FranJan. Keep us in the loop, that variety is one I've always wondered about... 


Anyone grow the Z6? I know it's not "new" anymore but I popped on a cleaning auction and plan to plant 20 as my first round of pheno hunting. It's my understanding the 6 is more indica dominant compared to the 7. Anyone have any experience to share? 

I'll do a grow log on the MNS site this fall, not into keeping journals on this site anymore. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Stay hazed,
Jake


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 11, 2016)

FranJan said:


> And remember kiddies, don't try growing that Devil stuff indoors. Nope. Don't do it.
> View attachment 3749708 View attachment 3749709
> 
> ~5 week old Devil. Something tells me this ain't a 7 week pheno . Growing surprisingly well for all the sub standard conditions but I've been keeping the temps down now and she's starting to take off a bit. Got a few Devils' more getting ready to flower.


I can't recall how many seeds I popped (6 I believe) but I ended up with 4 female DEVIL plants. They looked nothing like that. I didn't get any pics. They're drying now. But all 4 were very similar to each other. They got a bit taller than I expected. I put them in a 4x4 area with 600 watt super lumans. 2 got slightly larger top buds than the other 2. There was more space between nodes than average but the nugs were fairly nice and tight with a nice fragrance. I'll post more when I do final trim and start curing.

All 4 are also growing outdoors unfortunately I can't trust them to keep them labeled properly. So I'm not sure how much that will help. If they want to re run this next year I'll just cross the 2 larger budded plants for female seeds. Or just keep the cutting alive. That all depends on the smoke report to see how much effort I want to put in. Then I'll have to have a long talk with friend about how important labeling is!


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Aug 11, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> 5 seeds 5 plants, very uniform, even the 2 males looked identical to the females. I just was unimpressed with the smoke.


Not a big sample size. I ran 2 packs very early in my quest. I did it in small groups. I was learning at th time. One day I'll pick them up again and give them a better look. But its going to be awhile.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 18, 2016)

blowingupjake said:


> That's some fine looking devil flower @FranJan. Keep us in the loop, that variety is one I've always wondered about...
> 
> 
> Anyone grow the Z6? I know it's not "new" anymore but I popped on a cleaning auction and plan to plant 20 as my first round of pheno hunting. It's my understanding the 6 is more indica dominant compared to the 7. Anyone have any experience to share?
> ...


Haven't grown it but I did buy one of the clearing out auctions so I have around 50 or 60 beans. If you pop them, let us know how it goes.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 18, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Not a big sample size. I ran 2 packs very early in my quest. I did it in small groups. I was learning at th time. One day I'll pick them up again and give them a better look. But its going to be awhile.


IMO there are many new strains that blow Shark Shock, and most of these older skunk cross's, out of the water.


----------



## blowingupjake (Aug 18, 2016)

I will post some pics to this thread and then probably general thoughts and observations on the strain.

I'm running some Cannatonic now so I expect to see some similarities.


Stay Hazed,
Jake

Edit: dunno why it didn't quote but this is in response to @OGEvilgenius


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Oct 1, 2016)

Trying to decide which packs to test next.
Ortega
Angel heart
Dreamtime
Nordle
G13/skunk
G13/Haze
Afghan/Haze

I'm thinking G13/Skunk and Nordle?! Then next time the G13 and afghan hazes that way the hazes can be compared during growth side by side.

I'd love to crack the Ortega but the dam stories about hermies keep pushing it back.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Oct 1, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> Trying to decide which packs to test next.
> Ortega
> Angel heart
> Dreamtime
> ...


Your 'thinking' sounds good to me, but I wouldn't let the Hermie reports on Ortega deter you from running a potentially great strain. From what I've read it's just a sensitive strain, that when stressed will herm lol but ya never know till you try it. It's definitely on my list, as are of all Mr Nice's strains. But that Afghan Haze has been calling my name since I discovered MNS.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Oct 2, 2016)

It's the space time continuum.
Space is scarce. And time can't be recovered. And the costs don't stop because I've grown a bisexual.

I usually pop between 6-10 seeds to test a strain. But with Ortega I think I'm going to pop the whole pack. I'm leaning towards a very short veg time with no cloning and no sexing. This way I can keep them in the 1 gallon pots until sexing is complete. Since I won't be able to transplant without adding stress which I will be avoiding at all costs. So I'm thinking maybe I can find a slab of rockwoll I could stack my pots on for added root space?! Doing it this way I could keep the strain separate from everything else I own. This way if it goes south I can fill the whole 4x8 tent with the cuttings that are perpetually being taken. 

Of course if it doesn't go south I can easily trim repot and reveg anything worth keeping. My yield would suffer but I should still be able to make selections.


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 4, 2017)

Sorry it's been so long. I had my account seized by mod after the election. I was so aggravated because I didn't do or say anything wrong that I wasn't going to return. But that only hurts me! I really don't want to be at a place that treats people the way this site treated me. Anyone who's interested can search my posts. I simply was asking the trolls in the political section where they were after all the talking or bullying they did for months. Of course none of them were around. Then I got a PM from a mod ----> couldn't say I was doing anything wrong because I wasn't. It simply said they were tired of reading my posts. To which I replied that they probably had the wrong job. Since their job is mostly reading posts. I wasn't trying to be a wise ass. I was just pointing out facts. Instead of a warning they just seized my account. I thought after a period of time they'd return it. But no such luck. I think it's sad what this world has become. I thought sites like this were here for the free sharing of ideas and opinions. But at least on that day with that moderator they let their political views get the best of them. And once again when the left can't win an argument or doesn't like the results they shut down accounts, riot, burn things, shatter windows, burn flags, cry about hacking, ect ect! My feeling is with all the acting out and silly behavior like done to me here as well as all the BS protests. They are turning even more people against them. They've lost 1033 democratic seats in state and federal government under OBAMA. They've lost the presidency, as well as majorities in the senate and the house they've even lost many governerships and they still believe they are on the right track! Well I think they're on track to lose even more seats in 2018! And they'll become totally irrelevant. I never understood why anyone came here for political talk. I just got so tired of seeing all the threads in my searches of new posts. I skimmed them and couldn't believe the bullying going on. So once they lost I decided to point it out to the trolls. That's my fault and I won't be visiting that section again. Neither the mods or people who spend time in there can't handle the truth. If this account gets closed I won't be surprised. I also won't care. At this point starting over is easy.

I picked up some more seeds. I really didn't need them but since they aren't available everyday or maybe again I had to pick them up. I managed to get 5 packs of the "new skunk" and 2 packs each of WIDOW (AC) and GRAIL WIDOW. I'm still working with La Niña, Super Silver Haze, NL/AFG, NL/Haze, G13/Widow. I've got started and sexed Ortega, Nordle, and G13/Skunk. The Ortega are just about ready to start flower. Most of the females showed pre flowers when I was able to take the center cutting. The 3 that didn't showed within 5 days of 12/12 so it was REAL easy to transplant them and get them back to 18/6. They didn't skip a beat. On the other hand the Nordles and G13/Skunks by time they showed their sex they weren't so nice. I had to treat them just like a flowered female that I didn't have a cutting from. They needed to be cut back and they still continued to stretch. So instead of them being in the flower room now. They're in a flat rooting now.

I've also been working with CMH lighting mostly in veg. I've got to say so far I like it. I've got to many bulbs on hand to switch out all my ballasts. But at the moment if a ballast went down I do believe it would be replaced with a CMH! But I did get one run in as far as flowering. The one thing I've noticed that I didn't see anyone mention about CMH is that effects the humidity levels. I'm guessing it's the open bulb? But I've had to add a humidifier to the area. That's something I haven't needed to do with the traditional ballasts and bulbs. I'll be back with this name or another.


----------



## blowingupjake (Feb 4, 2017)

See you over at the MNS boards brother! 


Jake


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 5, 2017)

blowingupjake said:


> See you over at the MNS boards brother!
> 
> 
> Jake


10/4 never heard from a mod over there!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 11, 2017)

purplehays1 said:


> grew the shark shock, was unimpressed


Dam that sucks I really wanted to try some shark shock but a couple people on this thread say it sucks. I thought GWS was some fire?


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 11, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Dam that sucks I really wanted to try some shark shock but a couple people on this thread say it sucks. I thought GWS was some fire?


I had no problem with mine. It was one of the 5 strains I got in my first order. I was happy but at that time I was in a hurry to try them all and inexperienced. But it was good. I've picked up a winter cleaning of it. To make sure I had some on hand. Since I know one day I'm going to want to run it again. Lord knows I've got enough beans of it.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 11, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I had no problem with mine. It was one of the 5 strains I got in my first order. I was happy but at that time I was in a hurry to try them all and inexperienced. But it was good. I've picked up a winter cleaning of it. To make sure I had some on hand. Since I know one day I'm going to want to run it again. Lord knows I've got enough beans of it.


Yeah maybe I should try it for myself thanks bro


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 11, 2017)

I should be getting some goodies from MNS in the next couple of weeks. Picked up Ortega, Devil, Nordle, NL5xAfghan on the auction. I won't be running all of them, as I'm doing an outdoor grow and space is limited.

I grew out some G13Skunk a few years ago. Never did try it though, it all went to my mom for her chronic pain.

Cool to see a Mr. Nice thread.


----------



## calyxhunter (Feb 11, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> I should be getting some goodies from MNS in the next couple of weeks. Picked up Ortega, Devil, Nordle, NL5xAfghan on the auction. I won't be running all of them, as I'm doing an outdoor grow and space is limited.
> 
> I grew out some G13Skunk a few years ago. Never did try it though, it all went to my mom for her chronic pain.
> 
> Cool to see a Mr. Nice thread.


Man I want the same beans working on getting my funds up tho just got the old school skunk 80s trying to get a few good ibls and hybrids so I won't have to order ever again the Mr.nice seeds are very good genetics from all over


----------



## blowingupjake (Feb 11, 2017)

A guy over on the MNS board just finished some Shark Shock along with many othsr varieties. he said it was good and seemed pleased with his results! 

Pick up a pack off the auctions, you'll be happy you did, i reckon. 


Stay Hazed brothrs and sisters.. I'm off to water my La Nina and Angels Breath girls 

Jake


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 11, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> I should be getting some goodies from MNS in the next couple of weeks. Picked up Ortega, Devil, Nordle, NL5xAfghan on the auction. I won't be running all of them, as I'm doing an outdoor grow and space is limited.
> 
> I grew out some G13Skunk a few years ago. Never did try it though, it all went to my mom for her chronic pain.
> 
> Cool to see a Mr. Nice thread.


I've got most of these running now. I've done devil. And what they say rang true for me. It didn't do well inside. It's still curing but yield was low! And dropped all the cuts. I think I got 4 of 6 females. But none of them produced enough inside for me to consider running them again. I did give cuts of each to a buddy to grow outside and I know he was happy. But I never inquired about the yield. But it had to be better.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 11, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I've got most of these running now. I've done devil. And what they say rang true for me. It didn't do well inside. It's still curing but yield was low! And dropped all the cuts. I think I got 4 of 6 females. But none of them produced enough inside for me to consider running them again. I did give cuts of each to a buddy to grow outside and I know he was happy. But I never inquired about the yield. But it had to be better.


I've seen a few reports of underwhelming performance from Devil grown indoors, and solid performance outdoor. Can't wait to try it out myself.


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 11, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> I've seen a few reports of underwhelming performance from Devil grown indoors, and solid performance outdoor. Can't wait to try it out myself.


Yeah, I read that a million times. But I bought it for my friend for outdoors. But after getting them to the point of sexing I wasn't going to get that far and not see it through. I was hoping for something special in the color department I could toss some pollen on the try to bulk it up a bit in a cross. But with the limited space it was an easy choice to drop them from indoors. And I wasn't holding 4+ cuttings for another run this year. If they want to run them again I just hand them the other 2/3 of the straw and say have at.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 11, 2017)

Try their nl#5 x afghan , nice yields and great smoke , in a 9 week plant.


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 11, 2017)

Angry Pollock said:


> Try their nl#5 x afghan , nice yields and great smoke , in a 9 week plant.


I've done a test run. Of the 4-6 females I ran they all smelled nice but one had my attention early on it was clearly the winner of the bunch. I also saved the runner up. It was a beautiful specimen just a bit less powerful. But I wanted to force it to make pollen. So I can pollenate the winner with it. Just something to store away as fems. I'm going to run the rest of these at some point. It gets a star next to its name.

My standard operating procedure is pop 1/3 of the pack.


----------



## BurnzAU (Feb 11, 2017)

Critical Mass still my all time favourite to grow indoors... A few diff phenos though.


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 11, 2017)

BurnzAU said:


> Critical Mass still my all time favourite to grow indoors... A few diff phenos though.


 Of the females I had to choose from in my test run I didn't get anything to write home about. They all had good size and a nice smell but with everything I have none were worth keeping. This one didn't get a star next to its name from me. I've read about the phenos I just wasn't lucky enough to get one. Eventually I'll run the rest of them but not before I go through the strains with stars first.


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 25, 2017)

ALERT. Anyone interested MNS has 17 winter cleaning auction up right now. That's 1 gram of seeds viable but not good enough for their packages! Great deals to be had. If this freaking site worked I would have told you they had another batch of 12 up before these. Always keep your eyes open. Most of the last batch went between 30-40 euro for 55-90 seeds depending on the strain!


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 25, 2017)

On a side note. While this site was down I got an interesting post on another forum about this one. Now this can be considered gossip and I will tell you that straight up. But none the less it caught my eye and made me think if someone else read this I'd hope they'd pass it on to me.

The post was about a regular here not on this thread but surely this site. I see the name mostly in the political posts. Ive seen the name millions of time especially around the election. I won't name the name here but if I recognize your name and you want to know PM and I'll tell you.

But the person said that there were more than one person who met up with this person (others as well but couldn't recall the names) and then got busted shortly after! Personally I wouldn't meet up with anyone on here until it becomes federally legal. But just in case someone needs a reminder to be wise I thought this would be a good reminder. Even if I'm accused of passing on gossip!


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 25, 2017)

They're also offering 
new skunk 
Not so new skunk but a new version of this old time classic. MNS has released a version to try and help those who are looking for that old skunk phenotype that has that unique skunk aroma...yet it will take some selection but will satisfy those on this quest.....good hunting.
Also named Road Kill
new skunk 7 to 9 weeks flowering 

Widow ac 
Combining the original Widow female to an old school Haze male selection has awaken forbidden fruits and effects that have been lost to all the Kush strains of the last few years. This prodigious yielding plant works on all mediums and inside, greenhouses and outdoors. Its resilience as a stand along plant is something impressive. The need for selection is imperative if you are searching for a particular scent or effect but a sample packet should contain what you are looking for. Greatness is within this seed for the discerning connoisseurs!

Widow grail
This has been a long time coming! Finally the Grail has been made available, but as limited edition only. The Grail combines the strong particular spicy/earthy aromas of Haze with the fruity oniony aromas of the Widow family. This particular Haze female has dominated genetics top shelf strains since modern times and combining it with the original Widow male, makes for a mouthwatering experience and a mind blowing journey into a body high with a mind of clarity.
This plant is not so difficult to get right but it definitely needs love and attention if you wish to get the Holy Grail of Stashesthere will be a need to cure the dried flower for 6 weeks to 3 months prior to smoking it you will understand!

Ive got them all first up will be new skunk but won't be until fall.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm absolutely certain that no company has the original Genetics to create the original great white shark,shark shock any more......Here's my story and why I believe this to be truth......GWS was my favorite strain back when it came out in the late 90's and I purchased seeds from a legit source in 98 and grew them out and what came of those seeds was absolutely amazing,super vigorous plants with very dark green velvety leaves and a unmistakable terp profile of rotten fruit with a heavy skunk,smelled just like a skunk sprayed a barrel of rotten fruit.It's one of those smells that you can't forget.The plants also looked exactly like the pictures advertised for the GWS........Every single one of my females were almost like clones and they all had the same terp profile and growth patterns.....fast forward 20 years and I wanted to get the shark again,so who do I go to?Greenhouse seeds and I get the beans,and every single one of the "females" has a male flower coming out of a calyx!....I was so pissed!....Then I do some research and find out about Shantibaba, the split and how he has the real deal everything and of course I get the beans and give it a go......These were super vigorous plants that ended up yielding 3-6 zips each,indoor and I was very happy with the results,there was no question who had the superior Genetics,Mr.Nice.Having said all that I was very disappointed that these plants did not in any way represent the GWS that some of us got to know.These plants were heavily skunk influenced,now I know GWS/SS has skunk in it but these were like 80% skunk in structure...........My overall opinion of Mr.Nice is pretty high because I've had such great luck with SS and Shit but it's unrealistic that he still has everything needed to recreate old strains considering all the bust and even the sheer time these lines would have had to be maintained to have a accurate current version.......I believe this to be the truth based on real experience.I know it sucks to hear but my obligation is to my fellow man and not a company.....What is available now is just something to sale under a famous name and nothing more......I'm still on the Mr.nice train though because I have got to try some mango haze. I hear it takes some looking but I hear there is magic in those beans.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2017)

I am still going to give these a try:






and a few more:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 26, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I'm absolutely certain that no company has the original Genetics to create the original great white shark,shark shock any more......Here's my story and why I believe this to be truth......GWS was my favorite strain back when it came out in the late 90's and I purchased seeds from a legit source in 98 and grew them out and what came of those seeds was absolutely amazing,super vigorous plants with very dark green velvety leaves and a unmistakable terp profile of rotten fruit with a heavy skunk,smelled just like a skunk sprayed a barrel of rotten fruit.It's one of those smells that you can't forget.The plants also looked exactly like the pictures advertised for the GWS........Every single one of my females were almost like clones and they all had the same terp profile and growth patterns.....fast forward 20 years and I wanted to get the shark again,so who do I go to?Greenhouse seeds and I get the beans,and every single one of the "females" has a male flower coming out of a calyx!....I was so pissed!....Then I do some research and find out about Shantibaba, the split and how he has the real deal everything and of course I get the beans and give it a go......These were super vigorous plants that ended up yielding 3-6 zips each,indoor and I was very happy with the results,there was no question who had the superior Genetics,Mr.Nice.Having said all that I was very disappointed that these plants did not in any way represent the GWS that some of us got to know.These plants were heavily skunk influenced,now I know GWS/SS has skunk in it but these were like 80% skunk in structure...........My overall opinion of Mr.Nice is pretty high because I've had such great luck with SS and Shit but it's unrealistic that he still has everything needed to recreate old strains considering all the bust and even the sheer time these lines would have had to be maintained to have a accurate current version.......I believe this to be the truth based on real experience.I know it sucks to hear but my obligation is to my fellow man and not a company.....What is available now is just something to sale under a famous name and nothing more......I'm still on the Mr.nice train though because I have got to try some mango haze. I hear it takes some looking but I hear there is magic in those beans.


Well everyone's entitled to their own opinion. But what I'd say shanti and co have been very forthright on which parents were lost. G13 comes to mind and a few are ILB. This is what the guy does. If a had space I could have kept each plant alive for ever and so could anyone else. I'd also bet my life he doesn't keep just one cut in one place for safety reasons. I believe I've read a post of his that not only multiple cuts but in multiple nations just for the reasons you're mentioning. But I do think to many people expect every seed to be identical. There are no pure lines available but are a few inline breed. Everything is hybrid or poly hybrid and you're going to get variations. Sometimes less and sometimes more. Just like sexing sometimes I get 6 females out of 6 seeds. Other times they're all male. Hell most of the strains also cross sativa by indica. Sure fire variation and selection is key.


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I am still going to give these a try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the new packs. Since buying directly they come in straws. You might want to check out the auctions. The prices are better. Communication can be slower so plan a cycle ahead and they'll take care of you!


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 27, 2017)

@goldberg71b 

What the longest delay between payment and contact from the crew at MNS? I ask because I sent them payment via Western Union on Feb 6th and it still shows as available for pickup and the auctions are unpaid.

I know they can be a bit slow at times, so I've just tried to stay patient and give it some time, but I think it's getting a bit much at this point.


----------



## tampee (Feb 27, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> @goldberg71b
> 
> What the longest delay between payment and contact from the crew at MNS? I ask because I sent them payment via Western Union on Feb 6th and it still shows as available for pickup and the auctions are unpaid.
> 
> I know they can be a bit slow at times, so I've just tried to stay patient and give it some time, but I think it's getting a bit much at this point.


damn I just got my order and sent cash probably on the 6th G13 Skunk, Medicine Man, G13 Widow, Critical Mass, Nordle and Master Kush x Skunk costed just under $150. 

You are probably going to want to contact them they don't take that long probably just don't know about the payment though I always just sent cash.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 27, 2017)

They aren't real fast at getting back to you but, I've always sent cash and I've always got my order, although , a few took over 4 weeks.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 27, 2017)

I've ordered from them in the past and paid with Western Union without issue. I am going to contact them, I just wanted to give them some time.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 27, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> I've ordered from them in the past and paid with Western Union without issue. I am going to contact them, I just wanted to give them some time.


You should, for your own peace of mind, they've always gotten back to me, sometimes fast (a day or two) most times within 4 days. Good luck, but I know you'll get your items. Oh, and when you get them, look real hard, I almost threw away my first one because I couldn't find them.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 27, 2017)

Angry Pollock said:


> You should, for your own peace of mind, they've always gotten back to me, sometimes fast (a day or two) most times within 4 days. Good luck, but I know you'll get your items. Oh, and when you get them, look real hard, I almost threw away my first one because I couldn't find them.


Yeah, I fired off an email. I'm not too worried about not getting my items, just the timeframe to get my OD plants started. 

I know exactly what you mean...They do a good job with concealment.


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 27, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> @goldberg71b
> 
> What the longest delay between payment and contact from the crew at MNS? I ask because I sent them payment via Western Union on Feb 6th and it still shows as available for pickup and the auctions are unpaid.
> 
> I know they can be a bit slow at times, so I've just tried to stay patient and give it some time, but I think it's getting a bit much at this point.


OK first off let me say I have no inside info. 

I have however been a member paying attention to what goes on over there since since 2013. Actually before but that's when I joined. 

The answer in a nutshell is more often than not they'll take longer than many other places. Payment methods play a role. They also just changed bank accounts and addresses. So there has been some confusion and lately it's been taking longer than usual. There have been a few guys blowing up the forum over there about this. They just hired a guy to run the auction online and watch the forum. His name is J and seems to have help get those guys straight. So I'd suggest when in doubt contact him via PM. He's got a direct line to Simone. All orders go through her. I think she does this part time. So if she just went down to western union. Which she must do to pick up any payment sent that way. Then she's got to bring the payment info and match it to the template that was emailed in. Once this is done shipping is almost automatic. Most times 24 hrs but could take 48. Now if your payment was to arrive at WU 10 minutes after she left. Your payment will sit there until she gets back to pick up another batch of payment. I've never sent bank payments but I'd imagine the only difference here is that she can access the bank account 24/7. But still needs to match payment to templates ect. I've only sent cash once and turn around was 10 days tops. Unfortunately the last time I wanted to send my cash in registered mail. The USPS computers don't have the city zip in the computer. And that area is odd it has dual everything which makes it hard. 2 city names 2 zip codes and 2 countries. For some reason Switzerland and Italy both have postal systems there. The only reason I know this is because when I sent in my payment info I inquired about it. But didn't get any helpful info for the future. Now I see that they changed the address but I believe it is still in the same city so I'd expect problems to still exist. I'm sure if I put it in regular mail it would have been received but my order was over 600. I trust my order to come without registered mail and tracking they ALWAYS have. However I don't trust the mail services to deliver my payment. 

I also think there's a language challenge. Sometime I think my emails get translated by google or something. Because if there's anything out if he ordinary or I'm asking a question. It usually takes a few emails to get the actual info I wanted. So I suggest everyone keep it as basic as possible and keep it short. I tell everyone to plan a cycle ahead and you'll never have a problem. I'm usually happy if I hear back from Simone in less than 2 weeks. I can't recall a time it's taken longer than 4 weeks from the time I sent payment to receive the order. I have had emails sit longer than that. Many places including these guys in Europe take holidays around Christmas /New Years. They can be off from 4-6 weeks. I hope this helps. I'll also say if they know you're waiting they usually throw in extra beans.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2017)

I picked them up first-hand at the LA Cup. They are beautiful seeds. They overheard me telling my wife about the Black Widow/White Widow name change. They looked amused.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 28, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> OK first off let me say I have no inside info.
> 
> I have however been a member paying attention to what goes on over there since since 2013. Actually before but that's when I joined.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

As an update, I received an email back from Simone. She was out of the office for a bit and my payment email slipped through the cracks. I was never concerned about getting ripped off, but I did feel it was necessary to get things sorted. So now I believe everything is good to go. I'll report back with some pics later.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 1, 2017)

Funny one of the guys blowing up their site. Came back today and let everyone know his order arrived. Honestly over the years everyone before him has had to do the same thing. Standard mail is usually good. But we all know there's times they suck! And that's WITHIN the USA. No less from middle of Europe over the ocean and through god knows how many different people and system. I'm sure everytime they see standard mail they roll their eyes. Because it could cause so much grief and they've got no control or info that can help you. But most people blame them because there's no calling a post office to help or their forum to get excited on.

I know their life would be easier if we could trust the mail for efficiency every time. But that simply won't happen. The strange part is most people in the US don't want tracking because they believe you'll have to sign for it. I know the site says you will and maybe in certain places (Europe) you do. But mine get dropped in the box like any other standard mail item. BTW I have tried to track it and it hasn't worked. For some reason I think the usps refuses to assist in tracking and signing.


----------



## tampee (Mar 2, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Funny one of the guys blowing up their site. Came back today and let everyone know his order arrived. Honestly over the years everyone before him has had to do the same thing. Standard mail is usually good. But we all know there's times they suck! And that's WITHIN the USA. No less from middle of Europe over the ocean and through god knows how many different people and system. I'm sure everytime they see standard mail they roll their eyes. Because it could cause so much grief and they've got no control or info that can help you. But most people blame them because there's no calling a post office to help or their forum to get excited on.
> 
> I know their life would be easier if we could trust the mail for efficiency every time. But that simply won't happen. The strange part is most people in the US don't want tracking because they believe you'll have to sign for it. I know the site says you will and maybe in certain places (Europe) you do. But mine get dropped in the box like any other standard mail item. BTW I have tried to track it and it hasn't worked. For some reason I think the usps refuses to assist in tracking and signing.


Really you don't have to sign for it? I've had to sign every single time and I'm in the US but I never even have had my ID checked or nothing my wife has signed before the only thing that sucks is when it arrives on Saturday and I'm not home cause then I need to wait until Monday to get my beans.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 2, 2017)

tampee said:


> Really you don't have to sign for it? I've had to sign every single time and I'm in the US but I never even have had my ID checked or nothing my wife has signed before the only thing that sucks is when it arrives on Saturday and I'm not home cause then I need to wait until Monday to get my beans.


Well I guess I rest my case you can't even expect the USPS to be consistent. No I've never signed. At first I asked for standard shipping. Once I didn't bother and didn't have to sign. So this last time I didn't bother again. And again didn't have to sign.


----------



## weirdingway (Mar 11, 2017)

so im growing mr. walkabout right now....started with a 15 pack and lost a couple. They are in week 4-5 of veg. I've been trying some training with the ones that look strong enough to handle it. So far ive topped most of them at least twice and a few three times....im looking to hopefully get at least 8 main colas if possible. So far they are almost all looking pretty healthy and strong.

anyway, so i want to talk to those who have grown the walkabout packet and ask if there were any really good ones in there.....any that were super potent? Did you figure out if any of the strains were the same as those sold under different MNS names? Did you use any of the Walkabout stock for breeding?

I've got mine in 1 gallons right now and in another week or two will transfer to ten gallons in coco for another two weeks of veg then into flower. 

Any experiences with Walkabout would be greatly appreciated, hope this is the right place

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 11, 2017)

weirdingway said:


> so im growing mr. walkabout right now....started with a 15 pack and lost a couple. They are in week 4-5 of veg. I've been trying some training with the ones that look strong enough to handle it. So far ive topped most of them at least twice and a few three times....im looking to hopefully get at least 8 main colas if possible. So far they are almost all looking pretty healthy and strong.
> 
> anyway, so i want to talk to those who have grown the walkabout packet and ask if there were any really good ones in there.....any that were super potent? Did you figure out if any of the strains were the same as those sold under different MNS names? Did you use any of the Walkabout stock for breeding?
> 
> ...


I've never run them. If I ever needed to add to my order to get free shipping I would have added this one. Those are the sativa mixed seeds. I look at the mix haze, Thai ,India ,New Guinea , Mexican and early skunks and my mind wonders on where they could lead! Keep us posted. I'm highly interested!


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 13, 2017)

MNS came through for me. It was a bit delayed, but they sent a pack of Dreamtime to make up for it. I ended up with a pack each or Nordle, Ortega, Devil and NL5xAfghan for around $120. MNS auctions can't be beat, especially since these straws look to contain more than 15 seeds.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 13, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> MNS came through for me. It was a bit delayed, but they sent a pack of Dreamtime to make up for it. I ended up with a pack each or Nordle, Ortega, Devil and NL5xAfghan for around $120. MNS auctions can't be beat, especially since these straws look to contain more than 15 seeds.View attachment 3905530


I'm running Ortega now. Beware of the devil. I found it to be exactly what they said. Better outside. I got them for someone else. But ran the female cuts. Poor yield. Outdoors they loved it. 

Most straws contain 18 but they say 15


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 13, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I'm running Ortega now. Beware of the devil. I found it to be exactly what they said. Better outside. I got them for someone else. But ran the female cuts. Poor yield. Outdoors they loved it.
> 
> Most straws contain 18 but they say 15


My runs will be outdoors, I'm not set up to do indoors...Maybe someday. Not sure I'll run Devil this year, if not I'll definitely run it next year.

When I picked up G13SKUNK a few years ago, I think there were like 20 seeds in the straw, awesome bargain for killer genetics. Who needs breeder packs when you can get a better deal from the source?


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 13, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> My runs will be outdoors, I'm not set up to do indoors...Maybe someday. Not sure I'll run Devil this year, if not I'll definitely run it next year.
> 
> When I picked up G13SKUNK a few years ago, I think there were like 20 seeds in the straw, awesome bargain for killer genetics. Who needs breeder packs when you can get a better deal from the source?


Yes. I've gotten more than 18 many times. But from all the straws I've bought more often than not it's 18. I've gotten more than 18 more than I've gotten 15. But I wouldn't want anyone expecting more than 18.

As long as I get 8 females I think I got my money's worth. I expect to lose 1/2 to be males.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 14, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Dam that sucks I really wanted to try some shark shock but a couple people on this thread say it sucks. I thought GWS was some fire?


I hate GHS as much as anyone but their GWS must be the original cause I found a fire keeper I accidentally let go. One of the best varieties I've had.


----------



## 18B (Mar 14, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> MNS came through for me. It was a bit delayed, but they sent a pack of Dreamtime to make up for it. I ended up with a pack each or Nordle, Ortega, Devil and NL5xAfghan for around $120. MNS auctions can't be beat, especially since these straws look to contain more than 15 seeds.View attachment 3905530


Haha...you know that's the real deal from them with the colored straws....
I have to be honest...I stole that method from them..seal it, stuff with cotton add seeds add cotton seal it, send it. 
Absolutely cannot go wrong with their afghan haze....
His bank is great for off the wall once in a lifetime finder stuff, as some of their packs are absolute pheno hunts which makes the auction part of his site the best as you can get 50-100 seed packs to bid on etc.....
I ran alot of mns gear back in the 2000-2007-2010 era memory eludes me at times as far as time consistencies.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 14, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I hate GHS as much as anyone but their GWS must be the original cause I found a fire keeper I accidentally let go. One of the best varieties I've had.


Sounds like proof to me. heh


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 14, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I hate GHS as much as anyone but their GWS must be the original cause I found a fire keeper I accidentally let go. One of the best varieties I've had.


Even a broke clock tells the correct time twice a day. But it's absolutely wrong for the other 1438 minutes of the day!


What ever he has going on over there should be getting better as the decades pass. But how could anyone trust them? Or risk 3 months worth of space in their garden for who knows what? And all that effort for what's nothing more than a toss up.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 14, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Even a broke clock tells the correct time twice a day. But it's absolutely wrong for the other 1438 minutes of the day!
> 
> 
> What ever he has going on over there should be getting better as the decades pass. But how could anyone trust them? Or risk 3 months worth of space in their garden for who knows what? And all that effort for what's nothing more than a toss up.


Wouldn't risk it nowadays too much beans around but I'll admit being tempted to try to find that same pheno. Their beans aren't really my issue it's their business ethics and practices more than anything I can't stand ...


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 14, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> MNS came through for me. It was a bit delayed, but they sent a pack of Dreamtime to make up for it. I ended up with a pack each or Nordle, Ortega, Devil and NL5xAfghan for around $120. MNS auctions can't be beat, especially since these straws look to contain more than 15 seeds.View attachment 3905530


I forgot to mention of the 6 female nl5/afg I got 2 beauties. I've saved them both and in the process of pollinating one with the other. Nordle along with g13/skunk I have sexed. But I took to long to seperate them. So when I flipped them back to 18/6 they continued to stretch and start flowering. My fault! So I had to cut them back and treat them like a reveg project. The cuttings just got topped in 1 gallon pots. Next step new cuttings ---> flower.


----------



## calyxhunter (Mar 16, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I'm absolutely certain that no company has the original Genetics to create the original great white shark,shark shock any more......Here's my story and why I believe this to be truth......GWS was my favorite strain back when it came out in the late 90's and I purchased seeds from a legit source in 98 and grew them out and what came of those seeds was absolutely amazing,super vigorous plants with very dark green velvety leaves and a unmistakable terp profile of rotten fruit with a heavy skunk,smelled just like a skunk sprayed a barrel of rotten fruit.It's one of those smells that you can't forget.The plants also looked exactly like the pictures advertised for the GWS........Every single one of my females were almost like clones and they all had the same terp profile and growth patterns.....fast forward 20 years and I wanted to get the shark again,so who do I go to?Greenhouse seeds and I get the beans,and every single one of the "females" has a male flower coming out of a calyx!....I was so pissed!....Then I do some research and find out about Shantibaba, the split and how he has the real deal everything and of course I get the beans and give it a go......These were super vigorous plants that ended up yielding 3-6 zips each,indoor and I was very happy with the results,there was no question who had the superior Genetics,Mr.Nice.Having said all that I was very disappointed that these plants did not in any way represent the GWS that some of us got to know.These plants were heavily skunk influenced,now I know GWS/SS has skunk in it but these were like 80% skunk in structure...........My overall opinion of Mr.Nice is pretty high because I've had such great luck with SS and Shit but it's unrealistic that he still has everything needed to recreate old strains considering all the bust and even the sheer time these lines would have had to be maintained to have a accurate current version.......I believe this to be the truth based on real experience.I know it sucks to hear but my obligation is to my fellow man and not a company.....What is available now is just something to sale under a famous name and nothing more......I'm still on the Mr.nice train though because I have got to try some mango haze. I hear it takes some looking but I hear there is magic in those beans.


i dont know if its the same cross as shark shock but breeders retail has the only last 1000 of w.w X sk1 by cultivators choice and got like 20 for genetic preservation . i think its the same hybrid


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 16, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I forgot to mention of the 6 female nl5/afg I got 2 beauties. I've saved them both and in the process of pollinating one with the other. Nordle along with g13/skunk I have sexed. But I took to long to seperate them. So when I flipped them back to 18/6 they continued to stretch and start flowering. My fault! So I had to cut them back and treat them like a reveg project. The cuttings just got topped in 1 gallon pots. Next step new cuttings ---> flower.


Did the nl5/afgh , it was very good and pretty easy to grow, probably because of the nl5 in it.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 16, 2017)

Angry Pollock said:


> Did the nl5/afgh , it was very good and pretty easy to grow, probably because of the nl5 in it.


It is easy to grow currently my #5 is in perpetual run. I'd recommend it to anyone. It has great structure along with smell and flavor. I'm not good at describing highs so I won't try. Suffice it to say I don't have a bad word to say about it!

Ironical as it is plant #1 was the runner up and #5 was the winner. I only popped 10 seeds and 4 were males. (So the odds weren't to numerous BUT I did notice it). The first run I only let 1 person get their hands on these 2 plants (1st run I hoard the keepers. Since ultimately I have to decide if it stays or goes! The faster I make that choice the better.) I took this buddy out fishing on my boat a few weeks later. Forgetting he had both of these. He was fishing the bow and I was fishing the stern. He sparked up #5 on open waters at the opposite end of my 29 foot boat. On his second puff I started laughing. He asked me what's up? I said I know exactly what you got in your hand. NL/AF #5!


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

Alright then. I've got an update on my Ortega. Of my 8 females I've got 1 that showed nice white pistols with some pink. The pink showed up mid to late week 5. Week 7 starts today and the pink is fading to a normal light brown. 2 others had more of a dirty blonde coloring. The other 5 are all normal in color.

The bad news is 1 of those 5 is showing a few (5) single pollen sacs. It's not isolated to 1 bud. More like 1 sac on each main branch. One of which had 2 sacs. Since I have no separate room to put it in I've pulled them off with tweezers. I'll be watching closely from now till they finish.

Since it calls for 6-8 weeks flower time - my guess is they'll be more like 9 weeks. Since the first sighting of sacs (undeveloped-not mature) if allowed to stay on by the time they were to release pollen there would be no time for actual seeds to form before harvested on time. Or at least I don't think so.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

Obviously each picture is a different day but the same flower. There's about 10 days between the first and last picture. The middle picture was somewhere in between. Unfortunately most of its gone now. But it was nice while it lasted. I'm glad she didn't throw off the naners.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

Dont mention the brown tipped leaves. That's NOT nute burn. The humidity in my house has been low 30-35%. And if left alone it would be even lower in the tent. These are under CMH. So the bulbs are bare and this causes lower humidity. I've added a humidifier inside the tent as well as another right in front of the fresh air intake duct. All this and the humidity still only reached a max of about 53%. But a few times I didn't notice that the water tanks were empty. By the time I noticed the humidity was down to low 30s. It only happened 2-3 times but those leaves aren't meant to have the water sucked out of them like that.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 22, 2017)

Ortega is the one that I selected to run outdoors this year. I had planned on doing several MNS strains, but I had other seeds I wanted to run more. Wish I had more space.

I had a G13xSKUNK that had pink pistils similar to yours, she was a beauty of a plant. Had another that grew like a damn hand grenade, no stretch and fat, chunky buds.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah visuals isn't everything. But I have to say so far she's been the twinkle in my eye!


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> Ortega is the one that I selected to run outdoors this year. I had planned on doing several MNS strains, but I had other seeds I wanted to run more. Wish I had more space.
> 
> I had a G13xSKUNK that had pink pistils similar to yours, she was a beauty of a plant. Had another that grew like a damn hand grenade, no stretch and fat, chunky buds.


If you want there's a guy I can't recall the name but he has a few threads over on MNS forum. Look under strains ---> Ortega. He had herm problems with his but he made F1s anyway. I didn't read them all but the last one I did. He made F2s as well. It seemed like the herm trait didn't show at all in the F2s. It sounded so interesting I was disappointed I didn't read it before I culled all my males.

My thought was if I got 2 nice females I'd cross them and dig a bit deeper. But if I'm pleased with the flowers I can always pick up more cheap! Many people avoid it because of the rep. Me I'm the opposite I had to try it because of the rep. I figured with the rep if shanti is still selling it. He thinks there's some good value to it. Because it sure would be easy for him to just discontinue it!


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I read Ortega doesn't tend to throw nanners when grown outdoors, I think I saw that on MNS forums. I'll see what happens, I keep a close eye on flowering plants due to budworms, so I'm pretty confident I'll catch any nanners before they get too far.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 22, 2017)

calyxhunter said:


> i dont know if its the same cross as shark shock but breeders retail has the only last 1000 of w.w X sk1 by cultivators choice and got like 20 for genetic preservation . i think its the same hybrid


It's the exact same strain!!!!!!They only have a couple hundred left so I'm jumping on them.I hear they have great germ rates too....Thank you very much for the heads up.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> It's the exact same strain!!!!!!They only have a couple hundred left so I'm jumping on them.I hear they have great germ rates too....Thank you very much for the heads up.


Can you guys take this out of here and to PM please. And it's absolutely not the same. The only way for it to be the same is with THE SAME MOM AND POP. There's no one who has same and I mean SAME parents that shanti does PERIOD. Therefore it's not the same. Even when there are 2 strains available for purchase to the public. There's no one who grow his strains longer than him. So unless they're buying 100s maybe even a thousand seeds of EACH strain and doing SERIOUS selecting. A cross from anyone but him won't be the same quality. Even if they come from the same stock! It's that simple. I'm not saying he's the only guy in the world with a good eye at selecting parents and decades of experience. But even those that do know and can how reasonable is it that the others know his lines better than him?

Do you really think every seed bank and or breeder has a real original northern lights? I don't. But they all dam well say they do. I'm not even going to say what they're selling is "bad"! However if it's not real every cross that breeder claims to have even if he crossed them himself can't ever have a true NL cross. But that's what many companies do.

Any jack ass can buy a pack of black widow and let them cross pollinate. Anyone can even pick their best female. Not so many can choose the BEST male.

BUT let's assume they get it right absolutely the best male and female are chosen. You STILL don't have the same thing he's selling. What you've got is an F1 seed. In your selection process you've made it more likely some things will show in the seeds. As well as made others less likely. This might even make something you enjoy more than the original. But it's NOT the same.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 22, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Can you guys take this out of here and to PM please. And it's absolutely not the same. The only way for it to be the same is with THE SAME MOM AND POP. There's no one who has same and I mean SAME parents that shanti does PERIOD. Therefore it's not the same. Even when there are 2 strains available for purchase to the public. There's no one who grow his strains longer than him. So unless they're buying 100s maybe even a thousand seeds of EACH strain and doing SERIOUS selecting. A cross from anyone but him won't be the same quality. Even if they come from the same stock! It's that simple. I'm not saying he's the only guy in the world with a good eye at selecting parents and decades of experience. But even those that do know and can how reasonable is it that the others know his lines better than him?
> 
> Do you really think every seed bank and or breeder has a real original northern lights? I don't. But they all dam well say they do. I'm not even going to say what they're selling is "bad"! However if it's not real every cross that breeder claims to have even if he crossed them himself can't ever have a true NL cross. But that's what many companies do.
> 
> ...


I believe I will keep my comments public..........My discussion is relevant and my real experience is valuable........ But,since you don't know,Cultivators Choice was contracted by many Dutch seedbanks to produce seed due to their inability to supply demand,including Greenhouse seeds,Breeders retail bought these seeds up and are selling these old,original seeds.They have old stock of the original crossings made with the original mother's and fathers THAT DO NOT CURRENTLY EXIST....You believe what you're told and I'll believe my real life experiences........ Shanti is a badass breeder and I even recommend his current version is GWS,but I have no choice to believe he lost all his original mother's,no one has them.Could I be wrong? Yes! But I have no choice but to believe my own eyes.Grew the original,Grew the new Mr.Nice SS and GH GWS and now I'm off to try the original cross again. ......You know,you seem very certain in the truth of these stories you've been told about these original mother's being kept alive but I'm willing to bet you've only read it and are regurgitating what you've heard, not what you've seen..........You should understand that I only want to inform the public.Many of you have been burned by Greenhouse and then discovered Mr.Nice and then discovered that Shanti is,in fact,a world class breeder when you grew out his beans and got some great weed when all you got from Greenhouse was hermies.Im not saying Mr.Nice sucks or promating any company.What im saying is that regardless of Shanti being a great breeder,he's lost his mothers and is selling remakes of them that arent even close to the origonal versions,dank,but not the orgional versions........I wish everyone could see this post for what it is,it's me caring enough about my fellow man to say the truth I've seen with my own eyes.To protect a community to often lied to for the sake of dollars................Don't worry about me posting here again.I've said all I have to say,thanks for your time and wish you all the best.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 23, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I believe I will keep my comments public..........My discussion is relevant and my real experience is valuable........ But,since you don't know,Cultivators Choice was contracted by many Dutch seedbanks to produce seed due to their inability to supply demand,including Greenhouse seeds,Breeders retail bought these seeds up and are selling these old,original seeds.They have old stock of the original crossings made with the original mother's and fathers THAT DO NOT CURRENTLY EXIST....You believe what you're told and I'll believe my real life experiences........ Shanti is a badass breeder and I even recommend his current version is GWS,but I have no choice to believe he lost all his original mother's,no one has them.Could I be wrong? Yes! But I have no choice but to believe my own eyes.Grew the original,Grew the new Mr.Nice SS and GH GWS and now I'm off to try the original cross again. ......You know,you seem very certain in the truth of these stories you've been told about these original mother's being kept alive but I'm willing to bet you've only read it and are regurgitating what you've heard, not what you've seen..........You should understand that I only want to inform the public.Many of you have been burned by Greenhouse and then discovered Mr.Nice and then discovered that Shanti is,in fact,a world class breeder when you grew out his beans and got some great weed when all you got from Greenhouse was hermies.Im not saying Mr.Nice sucks or promating any company.What im saying is that regardless of Shanti being a great breeder,he's lost his mothers and is selling remakes of them that arent even close to the origonal versions,dank,but not the orgional versions........I wish everyone could see this post for what it is,it's me caring enough about my fellow man to say the truth I've seen with my own eyes.To protect a community to often lied to for the sake of dollars................Don't worry about me posting here again.I've said all I have to say,thanks for your time and wish you all the best.


Listen you seem to be missing the point. You've said this before. I don't care that you said it. I do mind the preaching. The real point went over your head.

ONCE AGAIN. LETS ASSUME YOU ARE RIGHT DOES THAT MAKE IT MORE OR LESS LIKELY THAT ANOTHER SEED COMPANY HAS EITHER OF HIS PARENTS. THE OLD ONES AND THE ONES YOU CLAIM HAVE BEEN REPLACED???

In order to be the same you have to have the same exact parents!!! Not just for shanti. For any mother fucker breeding. Do you understand what I'm trying to explain to you? This is why I asked you to take your convo else where. You are claiming strains are the exact same thing! When that's impossible! Irregardless to what you believe about his parent stock! Either way your original statement that I asked you to take elsewhere. NICELY I might add. Is completely false!

I'm sure you don't believe every Afghan original haze is IDENTICAL? Do you?? It has nothing to do with stories. EXACTLY = IDENTICAL! That means one parent and cuttings from it can amount to exactly the same. 

An accurate statement would be something like both breeders used the same strains to make seeds. But you can't say that they are both the same. Now if you're talking about 2 people who have IDENTICAL elite clone only strains. Those seeds would be the exact same thing.

If you're going to stay that's fine. Talk about your EXPERIENCES with MNS STRAINS. whatever they may be. And let's try to steer people straight.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 23, 2017)

You don't understand!The mother's and Father's were given to cultivators choice to produce the very strains they would sell.Cultivators choice was subcontracted to produce seeds for Greenhouse and other Dutch seed companies,in order to do that the were given the plants to produce them.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 23, 2017)

In other words.Shantibaba gave Cultivators Choice his mother's and Father's to produce seed for Greenhouse seeds.Cultivators choice sold the old seed stock to Breeders retail who is now selling them.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 23, 2017)

I can also say I never said for a fact that he didn't lose some parents. I said I think he's been straight forward about the ones he's lost. For example one of the original hazes. I'm not sure if it's A or C but one is dead. G13 is dead. I say that because I've read his posts about it. Are there more could be. I would only state things about that I read from his post. Who lies about a dead parent. As for the others I know no better than anyone else. But I have absolutely no experience MYSELF to claim that other actually did die! And I wouldn't gossip about a guys livelyhood. But if I bought seeds and grew an apple tree from them I'd dam sure tell you!


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 23, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> You don't understand!The mother's and Father's were given to cultivators choice to produce the very strains they would sell.Cultivators choice was subcontracted to produce seeds for Greenhouse and other Dutch seed companies,in order to do that the were given the plants to produce them.


That's something I'm sure some breeders did. There's a bunch of knuckleheads out there. But unless you have proof of it I wouldn't put any breeders name to it.

Are you saying you know the owner of choice and he told you shanti or any other breeder brought this guy cuts of their parent stock. Because until you show me facts on that about MNS or ANYONE else I wouldn't believe it. Just like I don't believe much else without proof! 

But I'm sure some people did that. But I wouldn't do it. And I think any good breeder wouldn't either. You'd be out of business. Flooding the market with genetics isn't always the best business practice. Diamonds aren't as rare as everyone thinks. But because they do they keep paying for them.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 23, 2017)

hell there'd NEVER be an elite clone. If people did that.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 23, 2017)

Chimera,a highly trusted and respected breeder is the owner/partner of Breeders Retail and if he believes this information to be true and is spreading it(that C.choice was contracted by Greenhouse to produce seed),than I have good reason to believe it.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 23, 2017)

Well that's it there's proof. Wasn't it you telling me I believe everything I read? I don't know who that is you're talking about. Nor does it matter. That's where I always would go to for facts ---> the competition. Listen I really don't care. MNS can defend themselves. I'm no paid spokesmen.

Hell Im starting to think you're his compitition. And just joined here to shit on him. If you're not happy that's fine. Move on. Because if you're that unhappy with his gear you must feel like you've waste time growing it. So my question is why are you wasting more time talking about it?

Because at this point I wouldn't believe a word you said. This started with you stating genetics are EXACTLY the same. Even come up with a reason. Now either people believe it or they don't. Now rather than understanding you miss spoke you want to talk about MNS parents.

Bringing up greenhouse to account for MNS haze C. Sunk your opinion as far as I'm concerned. Not that I ever bought it! If greenhouse EVER had haze C and the others. Why is it that guy couldn't reproduce the seeds when that partnership fell apart? You don't have to dig far to find someone who bought that bullshit! Those people are numerous.

If your goal is to spread that story or shit on MNS why don't you go create a thread and let that anger out.

Peace out!


----------



## Frest (Apr 24, 2017)

Respected and trusted lmfao not by all..


----------



## Frest (Apr 24, 2017)

lost parents, only afew know the real truth.. let's say he did.. how's his gear so much more complex? Grow his gear, There's a reason why we still do..


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2017)

just won some Critical Mass + Critical Skunk on auction...looking for some quality fatties to pollen chuck with a few others next season...happy i picked them up for about half list price of buy it now!


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 25, 2017)

greencropper said:


> just won some Critical Mass + Critical Skunk on auction...looking for some quality fatties to pollen chuck with a few others next season...happy i picked them up for about half list price of buy it now!


They've put up some new crosses recently. My fridge is full MNS seeds. But after 5 years I'm going to be starting with some other gear. I'm throwing some pollen around now. I'll have S1s of my favs and crosses of them as well. It's just time for me to change it up a little. Other than some freebies all I've grown is MNS gear. I'm not disappointed just to be clear. It's just time for me to mix it up. After I've cracked some other strains I'll be coming back to the new skunk.


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 25, 2017)

My Ortega is chopped and hanging right now. I chop at the ground and hang the whole plant. So I didn't do much looking yet. From what I have seen 2 of my 8 females did throw off a few bananas. But from all the posts I've read about it being herm prone. I wouldn't agree with that. I've had 3-4 herms over the last 5 years. NONE of them from Ortega. I've run over half the strains they have. And every once in a while I do see a plant that has a few bananas. Always very late in flower and they've never resulted in more than the occasional seed. Usually right next to the banana. It has never ever spread throughout my rooms or tents. From my package of Ortega I can't say it's hermie prone. I would say you'll find a few bananas on some of them. But from the reports I read they make it sound like every plant will be half male and half female. I didn't have ANYTHING close to that! My yield will be less than anything else I've run but that's because I didn't let them veg. I didn't want to waste the time if the reports were true.

If anyone asked my opinion about running them I'd tell them to forget the reports of hermies. But I would tell them to have the tweezers on hand because in the last 2 weeks you might have to pick a few bananas.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 25, 2017)

greencropper said:


> just won some Critical Mass + Critical Skunk on auction...looking for some quality fatties to pollen chuck with a few others next season...happy i picked them up for about half list price of buy it now!


Make sure you're ready to stake up those critical skunks, the buds are branch busters of good quality smoke.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> They've put up some new crosses recently. My fridge is full MNS seeds. But after 5 years I'm going to be starting with some other gear. I'm throwing some pollen around now. I'll have S1s of my favs and crosses of them as well. It's just time for me to change it up a little. Other than some freebies all I've grown is MNS gear. I'm not disappointed just to be clear. It's just time for me to mix it up. After I've cracked some other strains I'll be coming back to the new skunk.


awesome..you must have really liked MNS!, did you grow out Critical Mass & Critical Skunk? if so what would you say about those 2?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2017)

Angry Pollock said:


> Make sure you're ready to stake up those critical skunks, the buds are branch busters of good quality smoke.


cheers man, appreciate the tip, i got plenty of light to medium yielders in stock, but i need some heavy producers too now, so the attraction to Critical Mass & Critical Skunk


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 25, 2017)

greencropper said:


> awesome..you must have really liked MNS!, did you grow out Critical Mass & Critical Skunk? if so what would you say about those 2?


Yes I did grow a few of each of them. The word I'd use with them is commercial. Meaning they're mainly focused on size and speed. Like I said I've grown more than half of them. I don't do enter grows of one strain. So I've got multiple strains in more than one spot. So I've always got a good variety on hand. So when I have grown those there's always been something I've liked more. Because they are larger and fairly easy to clean and I had things I liked better around they were usually the first out the door. I got no complaints from the patients. I've got more beans of each of them. I generally pop 8-10 seeds per strain so I've got 1/2 to 2/3 pack of critical mass and most of long straw of critical skunk ( spring cleaning so those packs weigh a gram) But I put stars by the ones I like and when it is time to pop something it depends on why I'm popping when they'll get popped. Stars get popped when I'm looking for a different/better cut for myself. Strains without a star get popped when patients ask for a specific strain or simple a change. So I wouldn't pop either of those for me. But when I need to mix things up for others I will. Some patients want larger buds and a good price these would be go to strains for that. Ive read both have phenos well worth keeping. I just didn't find them in my 6 or so females I ran. Six may not be enough to find that special pheno. But it is enough to get a feeling for what's in the strain.


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 25, 2017)

greencropper said:


> cheers man, appreciate the tip, i got plenty of light to medium yielders in stock, but i need some heavy producers too now, so the attraction to Critical Mass & Critical Skunk


Watch humidity late in flower. They both have larger dense buds. So if you let the humidity get to high without air movement you're asking for trouble.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Watch humidity late in flower. They both have larger dense buds. So if you let the humidity get to high without air movement you're asking for trouble.


thanks for the info...though im outdoors so its all in the hands of mother nature...good thing is its a semi-arid zone so i can usually scrape through with some plumpers where in the more humid zones thats a no-no


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Yes I did grow a few of each of them. The word I'd use with them is commercial. Meaning they're mainly focused on size and speed. Like I said I've grown more than half of them. I don't do enter grows of one strain. So I've got multiple strains in more than one spot. So I've always got a good variety on hand. So when I have grown those there's always been something I've liked more. Because they are larger and fairly easy to clean and I had things I liked better around they were usually the first out the door. I got no complaints from the patients. I've got more beans of each of them. I generally pop 8-10 seeds per strain so I've got 1/2 to 2/3 pack of critical mass and most of long straw of critical skunk ( spring cleaning so those packs weigh a gram) But I put stars by the ones I like and when it is time to pop something it depends on why I'm popping when they'll get popped. Stars get popped when I'm looking for a different/better cut for myself. Strains without a star get popped when patients ask for a specific strain or simple a change. So I wouldn't pop either of those for me. But when I need to mix things up for others I will. Some patients want larger buds and a good price these would be go to strains for that. Ive read both have phenos well worth keeping. I just didn't find them in my 6 or so females I ran. Six may not be enough to find that special pheno. But it is enough to get a feeling for what's in the strain.


great stuff man!...i will be outcrossing both the Critical Mass & Critical Skunk to enhance the quality of smoke as well
btw are you venturing into the new releases from MNS such as the Roadkill Skunk etc?


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 25, 2017)

greencropper said:


> great stuff man!...i will be outcrossing both the Critical Mass & Critical Skunk to enhance the quality of smoke as well
> btw are you venturing into the new releases from MNS such as the Roadkill Skunk etc?


I've got 75 beans of the NEW SKUNK. It's going to be my next MNS strain I run. Originally I was going to crack 25 seeds of them. But I changed course. About a month ago for no specific reason I just decided it was time for me to try something different. Originally I started with MNS for a couple of reasons. Number 1 is ever since I saw the first white widow pics I swore I was going to try these guys sometime in life.

Before I made the leap I did a lot of reading. Everyone has to make a choice for their own reasons. My thinking was simple. I don't want anyone copying my work and stealing my customers. Many seed companies bought seeds from them and started a business copying their work and changing names. Personally I'll avoid that if I can.

Secondly I don't like people making choices for me. Any company who sells strains that originated from MNS has selected phenos along the way. In doing so they're also removing some traits at the same time. So I'd rather do the selecting myself.

Even though Nevil has since left at the time he was still part of it. Between him an shanti having all the parents that made greenhouse seeds famous. As well as having put in the actual work growing them. Who else better to trust? There aren't many people with the experience those 2 have.

Third my God have you seen the prices on the auction site? I was patient and I just kept an eye open and picked up everything I wanted when the price was right. Very rarely did I pay more than 1/2 price. And as a beginner I could know I got the real genetics striaght for the guys themselves. Who more than them want to make sure people get what they're paying for in a pack of their seeds? Some wholesalers won't send seeds in breeders packs. How am I really supposed to know they didn't switch my seeds with some bags seeds they got?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I've got 75 beans. It's going to be my next MNS strain I run. Originally I was going to crack 25 seeds of them. But I changed course. About a month ago for no specific reason I just decided it was time for me to try something different. Originally I started with MNS for a couple of reasons. Number 1 is ever since I saw the first white widow pics I swore I was going to try these guys sometime in life.
> 
> Before I made the leap I did a lot of reading. Everyone has to make a choice for their own reasons. My thinking was simple. I don't want anyone copying my work and stealing my customers. Many seed companies bought seeds from them and started a business copying their work and changing names. Personally I'll avoid that if I can.
> 
> ...


be great to see those new Roadkills...but for sure variety is the spice of life, i can bet if you were on this site years ago you would have ventured out & tried others sooner, theres some great skilled growers here growing out types id never heard of that are true fire, at the end of the day lifes too short to waste time growing b-grade gear, before i joined this site i knew very little about other types apart from high times magazine hype, being in backwoods out of the mainstream...now im growing killer genetics thanks to the people on this site who have trod the hard paths before me


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 25, 2017)

greencropper said:


> be great to see those new Roadkills...but for sure variety is the spice of life, i can bet if you were on this site years ago you would have ventured out & tried others sooner, theres some great skilled growers here growing out types id never heard of that are true fire, at the end of the day lifes too short to waste time growing b-grade gear, before i joined this site i knew very little about other types apart from high times magazine hype, being in backwoods out of the mainstream...now im growing killer genetics thanks to the people on this site who have trod the hard paths before me


That sounds scary to me. I've read people trading and shit. But I couldn't do it myself. I'm a glass half full kind of guy. So I'd expect that to end bad for me. So take the legal risks out of it. The time and energy into growing. I'm not sure I could just take the word of someone on here. That's not like trading info.

I can tell an inexperienced grower and simply avoid advise. But there's more to seeds than just pollen. I'm not saying people can't and don't do it. I know they do and many might do it well. But just crossing two big names together doesn't insure success. You can find some fire in bag seeds. But the time and energy to do so might not be the most cost efficient way to go. So I'd see a trade on genetics a huge risk of my time with no assurances that the seeds are what they're said to be. I guess I'm not lucky enough to meet anyone willing to trade killer genetics so it's a bridge I have not even considered.

My first rule is don't involve anyone in my business. So there's no conceivable way for me to receive this treat without revealing myself to risks I'm not willing to take.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> That sounds scary to me. I've read people trading and shit. But I couldn't do it myself. I'm a glass half full kind of guy. So I'd expect that to end bad for me. So take the legal risks out of it. The time and energy into growing. I'm not sure I could just take the word of someone on here. That's not like trading info.
> 
> I can tell an inexperienced grower and simply avoid advise. But there's more to seeds than just pollen. I'm not saying people can't and don't do it. I know they do and many might do it well. But just crossing two big names together doesn't insure success. You can find some fire in bag seeds. But the time and energy to do so might not be the most cost efficient way to go. So I'd see a trade on genetics a huge risk of my time with no assurances that the seeds are what they're said to be. I guess I'm not lucky enough to meet anyone willing to trade killer genetics so it's a bridge I have not even considered.
> 
> My first rule is don't involve anyone in my business. So there's no conceivable way for me to receive this treat without revealing myself to risks I'm not willing to take.


hmmmmm...im not sure we're on the same page here?....ummm ok....seeya around man


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 26, 2017)

Can't wait to hear some grow info on the New Skunk line! I'm waiting on some good auction wins myself, but did not pop on the Skunk. 

Got some NH for 11euro. Hahaha. Love the auction so damn much! 

I'm chopping down a Angels Breath girl today. She smells like pez and has surprisingly dense floral clusters, decent frost too. Hopefully the smoke is as good as her other attributes. I'll let y'all know! 

Stay Hazed,
Jake


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 26, 2017)

blowingupjake said:


> Can't wait to hear some grow info on the New Skunk line! I'm waiting on some good auction wins myself, but did not pop on the Skunk.
> 
> Got some NH for 11euro. Hahaha. Love the auction so damn much!
> 
> ...


It's been a few years since I ran AB. I was surprised with the size of the buds myself. It did have a distinct smell in a good way. What I remember most of all is it's what I'd classify as daytime weed and everything you'd expect that to mean. Don't get as tired can focus won't overpower you ect.


----------



## weirdingway (Apr 26, 2017)

im running a few walkabout......has anyone grown that recently and found any heavy hitters? mine are all still in veg and one smells like chocolate/coffee smell.....hope that carries over into the finished product


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 26, 2017)

weirdingway said:


> im running a few walkabout......has anyone grown that recently and found any heavy hitters? mine are all still in veg and one smells like chocolate/coffee smell.....hope that carries over into the finished product


Haven't grown that. That's the mixed sativa. So you could get anything. Expect longer flowering periods and variety. I like to have an idea what I'm getting into. It's also one of the ones I don't have for that reason. But it's on my list to add to an order if I need to get over the 50 euros for free shipping. I've got the doors to run the next time I hunt the longer sativa.


----------



## weirdingway (Apr 26, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Haven't grown that. That's the mixed sativa. So you could get anything. Expect longer flowering periods and variety. I like to have an idea what I'm getting into. It's also one of the ones I don't have for that reason. But it's on my list to add to an order if I need to get over the 50 euros for free shipping. I've got the doors to run the next time I hunt the longer sativa.


yeah the whole reason i got it is because of the low cost (20 usd) for 15 seeds (they sent 17) . Listen, i have NEVER seen seeds germinate in less than 12 hours. I put several in a little cup of water and in teh morning they were sprouted. Put them in peat pellets and they have been very vigorous considering they are only in 1 gallon containers (i know im lame....will transplant soon however)

also....i wanted some males to hopefully use to create more seeds and just never have to buy seeds ever again. Im of the opinion that alot of whats sold out there may not even be what they claim...i figure if i get some good starting genetics i can create stuff just as good as anyone else if i follow a regimented breeding program. I figure theres no better time to start than now.

im glad to know they are mostly sativas.....thanks for that.


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 26, 2017)

Here's what they say about it

You want to go Walkabout? A selection of mixed outdoor varieties with all genetics of supreme sources including Thai, Haze, India, early Skunks, Mexicans and New Guinea. Highly recommended for those in need of a walkabout. A guaranteed recipe for outdoors or greenhouse cultivators, with its range of early finishes and a few late flowers. By the time your WALKABOUT is over you will have forgotten where you are going but you will know where you came from.

They're telling you outdoor because they're SATIVAS they'll stretch and stretch and stretch some more!!


----------



## Barrie84 (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice topic maybe the topic why i joined this forum ^^


Have some Mr Nice Genetics lying in my fridge, tried Dreamtime last run.... found some nice sativa pheno`s had a very pungent lemon pheno and some more spicy pheno`s , they all took about 11 weeks... The Lemon pheno was potency and tastewise very interesting, yield was poor....but i prefer qualily above anything....crossed her with some nice males but havent popped any of this yet......


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 27, 2017)

Barrie84 said:


> Nice topic maybe the topic why i joined this forum ^^
> 
> 
> Have some Mr Nice Genetics lying in my fridge, tried Dreamtime last run.... found some nice sativa pheno`s had a very pungent lemon pheno and some more spicy pheno`s , they all took about 11 weeks... The Lemon pheno was potency and tastewise very interesting, yield was poor....but i prefer qualily above anything....crossed her with some nice males but havent popped any of this yet......


Interesting dreamtime should be the indica varieties all mixed up.


----------



## Barrie84 (Apr 27, 2017)

Yep that were also my thoughts, popped just 5 or 6 beans so cant say allot about it, but the pheno`s i found where all sativa leaning hybrids, oldskool sativa leaning hybrids.....5 of them had a very spicy taste little bit boring but one of them had a very pungent lemon taste, i like lemon tasting cannabis but this was so extreme, almost like you take a piece of lemon and squeeze it into your mouth...very fruity almost to fruity

Have some packages left of it, but got diff projects going on....next MR Nice strain will be Neville Haze x Skunk but thats going on next year....


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 27, 2017)

Let us know about the NEV/SK. When I snagged the new skunk I also picked up WAZE and widow grail. But when I changed course I really changed. I started with one order. It was at the house in less than a week. So I did it again. Then since I rolled the dice and it went well I decided to try another breeder. So I placed a third order. With that yet to arrive. So without any free strains for order three I've got 16 strains.

Bottom line I've revoked my seed buying privileges for the foreseeable future! Beyond the last 3 strains from mr nice I've got a handful of strains from other orders I've yet to try! Lots of fun coming after the summer. I'm going to be cleaning house. I'm finishing up what I've been working with for the last few years. I'm making S1s and fem crosses of them before I destroy them. I've decided I'm going to raise the level of what I keep. I'm also going to try and get away from cuttings. And concentrate on working through my seed vault. There's only one way to find out what is in there and I'm not going to live forever!


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 27, 2017)

weirdingway said:


> im running a few walkabout......has anyone grown that recently and found any heavy hitters? mine are all still in veg and one smells like chocolate/coffee smell.....hope that carries over into the finished product


Go to the Mr Nice forum and check my "what a pleasure" thread in the Walkabout strain base forum. 

I found 2 gems out of 6 or 8 seeds, one of which I kept for quite some time. 

Walkabout is the bomb man, you'll find some special smoke for sure. 


Stay Hazed,
Jake


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 27, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> It's been a few years since I ran AB. I was surprised with the size of the buds myself. It did have a distinct smell in a good way. What I remember most of all is it's what I'd classify as daytime weed and everything you'd expect that to mean. Don't get as tired can focus won't overpower you ect.


You are dead on about the buds. Not only are they large, but also plentiful. 
The pheno I had was super easy too, not fussy. No Herm issues and believe me, there is major stress in my garden the last couple of months. 
I'm very impressed with the line so far(based on this female and a very nice male who donated some pollen). 
If the smoke is decent and similar to what you describe I will put it in line for a proper pheno hunt. 
A guys gotta have some good day time herbs! 

Always nice to see you Goldberg. 

Stay Hazed,
Jake


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 27, 2017)

This is the keeper I referred to in the above post. Found in a very small sample size WA. 

This girl was a crazy early finisher, super Blueberry aroma and flavor and sticky as hell. Potency was not superb but the flavor made me keep her. I lost her to mites(along with all my other keepers) and am still trying to get over it. 

A couple guys said they think it looks like a Shit genotype. Idk. It was INCREDIBLE and what little I have left is for super special occasions only. 

Okay, I'm outta here. Much love to the MNS family all over the world.

Stay Hazed,
Jake


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 27, 2017)

blowingupjake said:


> View attachment 3932345
> This is the keeper I referred to in the above post. Found in a very small sample size WA.
> 
> This girl was a crazy early finisher, super Blueberry aroma and flavor and sticky as hell. Potency was not superb but the flavor made me keep her. I lost her to mites(along with all my other keepers) and am still trying to get over it.
> ...


That is some nice coloration. I've got a few purple strains in my recent orders. Granddaddy purps original, a threeway cross purp trainwreckxpurp urklexpurple fuck, a purple S1 of Bubba kush and a free 10 pack of purple envy. Then some diesel and sour diesel crosses. I picked up a "road kill" afghani to compare to the new skunk from MNS. My problem is where to start?? Each one I bought I wanted to run right away! 11 of my 16 are S1s or fem crosses of clone only strains from Cali. At least I don't have separate and remove males. That will save me time and speed things up.


----------



## Barrie84 (Apr 28, 2017)

Roadkill Afghani sounds very good goldberg!! Very very diff. to find a roadkill pheno these days.....(for me)

Popped some Afghanistan seeds last day, get this from a good guy out of Afghanistan wich worked for me...he said there from Herat, very curious about them


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 29, 2017)

just popped 3 g13xskunk seeds, 2 of them are up and in 4inch rock wool cubes, seeds are regular so hope to get females with good genetics


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 29, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> just popped 3 g13xskunk seeds, 2 of them are up and in 4inch rock wool cubes, seeds are regular so hope to get females with good genetics


Well I might be able to share some info with you C77 -----> I've got 5 G13/SK and 5 Nordle I just flipped earlier this week. They've taken forever for me to get to flower. I fouled up separating females and culling the males. In the past I've used cuttings to do the sorting. With these 2 strains I used the actual seed plants and wasn't as fast as I needed to be getting them back to 18/6. So they continued to stretch and flower. I had to top them all and treat them as if they were ALL revegged. When they reached the point I could take cuttings I did and had to start all over. The Ortegas I popped a few weeks later I made sure not to make that mistake. I was able to separate the females and cull the males and get them back to 18/6 without missing a beat! Those have flowered and are drying now. So as you can see the mishap cost me a whole cycle plus a bit more time.


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 29, 2017)

On another note and I DON'T want to start a debate. But I'm all for sharing info. I mentioned in earlier post I felt the need to try another breeder. I was originally going to try top dawg. But I'm not sure what the deal is but in the spots I could find them they were all out of the strains I wanted to try. After a month plus searching and waiting for ANY of them to be available I gave up.

I'm not going to get into why I ordered where I did. I'm just going to pass on info. The first place I tried was RIOT seeds. Was easy to order ONLY takes credit cards. The website is in the Netherlands and I haven't checked my statement so I can't say what it posted under. However the seeds drop from the USA so there's no customs and the order was in my box on the 6th day. Since that went well enough I decided to place a second order. There were a few strains I wanted to get and I got the last available on each of them. That order took a bit longer at 20 days. I was told a medical emergency happened in the emmediate family. All I can tell you so far is that some of the seed are expensive. So if you're hooked on MNS auctions like I was some of the prices might give you a heart attack. But I will say this the freebies weren't cheapos. They were full packs the first order I got 2 strains for free valued almost 500 according to his prices. Second order was 3 strains and closer to 600. I'll tell you my orders weren't cheap but the freebies sure did make it easier to swallow. (I didn't do my homework I ordered here on the recommendation of someone. Obviously I trust him or I would have searched the name before I ordered. If you google him it appears he's got a bad reputation. I've been told most of it is bullshit and time will tell. But I don't always trust reviews. Or I would never have tried ORTEGA!) Matt also replied to me himself. My first order was actually 3 individual orders on the same day. After the 3rd I emailed asking him to combine them and save me 2 shipping charges of 7 bucks. Replied within hours and he had already done it! The second email was on the 13th day of order 2. Twice as long as order 1 so I inquired. Once again he replied within hours. After telling me about the med emergency he hoped to get them out that weekend. And a week later they were in my box. As far as I can tell he's been nice enough to me. Told me to contact him with any problems or if I just wanted advice! Nice enough I don't expect help. So either he's learned from the past or the bad rep isn't deserved I don't know. Either way all I can concern myself with is how I'm treated as a customer. As so far so good. 

If it's not obvious yet I was bitten by the buy more seeds bug. So the day after my second order to riot I decided I'd give DR GREENTHUMB a shot. I wanted to try the G13 for myself. This is old school all the way. He doesn't take credit cards it's money orders or certified checks only. I put my order in the mail with money orders on the 10th and I just got them today. That's a 19 day turn around WITH mailing in the payment by certified letter. That type of mail also takes the longest to arrive but I was able to insure it. Here I bought 85 seeds and got 8 for free. I bought a total of 9 packs ALL but one pack each came with a free seed it in. So yes there are freebies but you're not getting a strain you didn't purchase.

Bottom line is as far as ordering and receiving my orders from both places I don't have any complaints at all. It will take me a while and I'm not sure where I'm going to be starting but I sure hope it's fun.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 30, 2017)

i had dr. greenthumb's nigeria shiva i got through marc emry back in 2000,, great plant and great producer.. i loved that strain but i dont think u can buy it anymore... do u know if its still available?


----------



## goldberg71b (Apr 30, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> i had dr. greenthumb's nigeria shiva i got through marc emry back in 2000,, great plant and great producer.. i loved that strain but i dont think u can buy it anymore... do u know if its still available?


It wasn't on the list I bought from. I don't know if that means out of stock or if it's been removed altogether?


----------



## DonBrennon (May 15, 2017)

Anybody here with experience of growing 'Shit' from seed? I was gonna drop a full pack, but it turned out to have 22 seeds in, so I just dropped 15. Out of the 12 that germinated 3 turned out to be twins, one is a true trifoliate and I've got 2 weird mutants(one of them being a twin, the main plant is mutated and the smaller twin is normal???). 

I've had a few tri-foliates in the past and mutants(which I think could be due to bug damage, FGnat larvae), but never a twin and to get 3 in 1 pack? (@eastcoastmo, I think you've run Shit, haven't you?)


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Anybody here with experience of growing 'Shit' from seed? I was gonna drop a full pack, but it turned out to have 22 seeds in, so I just dropped 15. Out of the 12 that germinated 3 turned out to be twins, one is a true trifoliate and I've got 2 weird mutants(one of them being a twin, the main plant is mutated and the smaller twin is normal???).
> 
> I've had a few tri-foliates in the past and mutants(which I think could be due to bug damage, FGnat larvae), but never a twin and to get 3 in 1 pack? (@eastcoastmo, I think you've run Shit, haven't you?)


Hey brother!! Hope all is well in your neck of the woods? 
Yes mate, I grew out 15 shit seeds last year, out of them I ended up with 3 trifoliates and 1 severe mutant! I also got a teifoliate skunk 1 plant from seedsman I think it was...could be a recessive trait showing back up again mate!


----------



## DonBrennon (May 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey brother!! Hope all is well in your neck of the woods?
> Yes mate, I grew out 15 shit seeds last year, out of them I ended up with 3 trifoliates and 1 severe mutant! I also got a teifoliate skunk 1 plant from seedsman I think it was...could be a recessive trait showing back up again mate!


Aye, on the up and up, can't risk getting a grow on here and can't afford to move, but gonna experiment with some outdoors. Ya heard anything from VN lately?


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 15, 2017)

what are trifoliates??


----------



## goldberg71b (May 15, 2017)

You know when you start a seed you get pairs of leaves/nodes. If you top it you'll get 2 new stems. This is when there's 3 leaves/nodes and if topped you'll get 3 branches where you'd normally have 2. I've seen this before. They grow out of it after a while. But it's nice you can top shorter and have more branches. But it's an anomaly.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 15, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Anybody here with experience of growing 'Shit' from seed? I was gonna drop a full pack, but it turned out to have 22 seeds in, so I just dropped 15. Out of the 12 that germinated 3 turned out to be twins, one is a true trifoliate and I've got 2 weird mutants(one of them being a twin, the main plant is mutated and the smaller twin is normal???).
> 
> I've had a few tri-foliates in the past and mutants(which I think could be due to bug damage, FGnat larvae), but never a twin and to get 3 in 1 pack? (@eastcoastmo, I think you've run Shit, haven't you?)


I've grown shit. It's a good strain enjoy!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Aye, on the up and up, can't risk getting a grow on here and can't afford to move, but gonna experiment with some outdoors. Ya heard anything from VN lately?


Good to hear mate, I wish you all the best and hope all goes well from here! Nah man, haven't heard from VN in a few weeks actually. Hope he got some work finally!


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 16, 2017)

i had bad luck w shit,, i bought a pack of ten, popped and grew 5. got 4 females and 1 male,, i was thinking this is great as in veg they had very nice structure.. all 4 were very leafy,, very leafy buds, small calx's lots of thick hairs, very little smell even wen brushed and very low crystals.. i was really disapointed.. still have 5 seeds left that ill probably never pop,, i have to many other strains i need to pop before they get old.. must say the g13x skunk looks really good so far i have 2 in veg 5 weeks old both appear to be females,, one tall, one very short n stocky,, very wide indica dom leaves short one is even wider than the tall.. i took clones off each but ill put them in flower in a couple days/week.. i hope i get a good mother, only time will tell.. i also just put 2 bcbd the big into flower after i took clones off each, both females but its only been 3 days in bloom so again i wont know for a wile...fingers crossed..


----------



## DonBrennon (May 16, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good to hear mate, I wish you all the best and hope all goes well from here! Nah man, haven't heard from VN in a few weeks actually. Hope he got some work finally!


Yeah, lets hope so!!!


----------



## goldberg71b (May 16, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> i had bad luck w shit,, i bought a pack of ten, popped and grew 5. got 4 females and 1 male,, i was thinking this is great as in veg they had very nice structure.. all 4 were very leafy,, very leafy buds, small calx's lots of thick hairs, very little smell even wen brushed and very low crystals.. i was really disapointed.. still have 5 seeds left that ill probably never pop,, i have to many other strains i need to pop before they get old.. must say the g13x skunk looks really good so far i have 2 in veg 5 weeks old both appear to be females,, one tall, one very short n stocky,, very wide indica dom leaves short one is even wider than the tall.. i took clones off each but ill put them in flower in a couple days/week.. i hope i get a good mother, only time will tell.. i also just put 2 bcbd the big into flower after i took clones off each, both females but its only been 3 days in bloom so again i wont know for a wile...fingers crossed..


Shit doesn't come in packs of 10s. Nor does any other strain from MNS. Their packs contain 15 REGULAR seeds each and that's for EVERY STRAIN. If you buy them from a broker attitude for example they'll come in a sealed package with MOST LIKELY 18 seeds. But always more than 15. If you buy directly from MNS they come in straws that are labeled with stickers for strain names. Many times with more than 18 seeds. But they all will state 15 seeds and the rest are freebies. So I'm not sure what you got it? But 10 isn't normal so I'd question if they were the "real" deal! There are a few phenos. I've had some leafy buds and I've had some seriously dense buds. Some with more crystal than others. Leafy has less rock hard had more. But they all had a good smell. 

The cbd crew on the other hand is a whole different company. I do believe those are 10 packs of fem seeds. But I've never tried them. And don't believe they have a cbd shit strain.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 16, 2017)

The only time I've ever gotten 15 seeds per pack was my last order. I wanted new skunk and the supplies were low. Since I had spoken with shanti first they were willing to hold 2 packs for me but I had to send payment immediately. That very same day a single buy it now auction popped up for a pack of new skunk and I bought it. Another auction pack went up also. I bid on it with the buy it now price. So when I sent in my money and template I had 5 packs on there. 2 I asked them to hold, 1 buy it now, and the auction was still open and there was no assurance I would win. Fools were WAY over bidding. It's a 50 euro strain and they were running bids up well over 100. I got greedy and even added another pack to my list for a total of 5 packs. They sent me a long straw which I haven't counted yet. I exchanged many emails with Simone. In one of my email I said I wanted 90 seeds. That's a simple math calculation of 18 seeds by 5 packs. She made it clear that it was 75 seeds. So that pack might be the only pack with no extras. But they did send a pack dreamtime.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 17, 2017)

i used to buy seeds through marc emry,, ive been living off seeds i bought from him in 1999 all the way to 2013.. at that time i found midweeksong,, ive been treated very well by lewis,, and yes nice seeds of shit xcome in packs of 15 for like 50 bucks,, but at mws u can buy single seeds 1 shit is 3.40 so i bought 10..but also they did not come in breeders packs,, i also bought singles of g13xskunk, ortega,nl5xafghan, and critical mass. i had 2 very nice females that wer very uniform out of 5 critical mass seeds, but the 3rd was a better producer so i kept her for a wile. i also bought i think 5 feminized critical mass from cbd,, cbd seeds wer really good for me.. havnt planted the ortega yet i have 5, 2 nl5xafghan, and 5 cmass but wright now i love the looks of the g13xskunk planted 2 one is just showing sex its female,,love the fat indica style leaf


----------



## goldberg71b (May 17, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> i used to buy seeds through marc emry,, ive been living off seeds i bought from him in 1999 all the way to 2013.. at that time i found midweeksong,, ive been treated very well by lewis,, and yes nice seeds of shit xcome in packs of 15 for like 50 bucks,, but at mws u can buy single seeds 1 shit is 3.40 so i bought 10..but also they did not come in breeders packs,, i also bought singles of g13xskunk, ortega,nl5xafghan, and critical mass. i had 2 very nice females that wer very uniform out of 5 critical mass seeds, but the 3rd was a better producer so i kept her for a wile. i also bought i think 5 feminized critical mass from cbd,, cbd seeds wer really good for me.. havnt planted the ortega yet i have 5, 2 nl5xafghan, and 5 cmass but wright now i love the looks of the g13xskunk planted 2 one is just showing sex its female,,love the fat indica style leaf



You're much more of a trusting guy than I am. I'll trust MNS to send me seeds in a straw. I figure there is no good reason for anyone working for MNS to rip off my purchase. They can get the same seeds probably for free and maybe even things that aren't available to the public. Besides that if they screw with the orders and orders stop coming their job could be gone. 

Same thing with Dr greenthumb. Their seeds came laying in a hollow ring type thing then placed in an old projector slide type of package and taped closed. And the strain name is hand written on it. From him I'll trust that. But if I got something like that from attitude I'd be pissed!

On the other hand employees of brokers Im not so trusting. One thing I've learned in life is the more possible places to point the finger the more problems happen. Because accountability is harder. I've only placed 2 orders from "brokers" and I've told them both at the time of purchase if they won't sent out my order in the breeders packs I DON'T WANT THEM! And if they send them out of the breeders packs anyway I'll never ever order from them again! Both came in the breeders packs. 

I mean seriously. If our seeds are going to be stopped in the mail. I don't believe whether or not they're in a breeders pack makes much difference. How they get packaged after that for shipping I think is much more important. And if they don't want their packages stopped then put them in packages that are less likely to be stopped. I'm not going to get into ways companies get around it. But both the breeders and the brokers should want us to get our orders WITHOUT being stopped. If one or both can't make that happen they're not getting my business.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Trying to decide upon my upcoming line up. Which Mr Nice skunk line should I try and what should I be looking for in each phenotypically?
I am trying to choose between Shark shock, Shit, and G13 skunk.

I'm just getting back into growing, so I don't have any moms yet. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 1, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> Trying to decide upon my upcoming line up. Which Mr Nice skunk line should I try and what should I be looking for in each phenotypically?
> I am trying to choose between Shark shock, Shit, and G13 skunk.
> 
> I'm just getting back into growing, so I don't have any moms yet. Thanks for your advice.


Of those the only true skunk is SHIT there is another ("new" skunk) that's a full skunk as well. I have but haven't popped the new skunks yet. The others are crosses so you'll have to pheno hunt. I liked both shark and shit. I didn't run them anywhere near close to each other so I couldn't compare them. I'm flowering G13 skunk now. But if skunk is what you want it's either SHIT or NEW skunk. If you want a cross there's many to choose from you've only named 2.

FYI NEW SKUNK must be bought on their auction site or directly. So if you've been buying from a broker you'll never see the new skunk. It's been really popular so the price goes right up and there's no discount. So if you or anyone wants it. I'd suggest contacting MNS directly. It might take a little longer than many other places so if you're in a rush and want them yesterday just be aware. Once they get your money they're fast. But communication can be slow.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Goldberg.

I know that Shit is 100% skunk and the others are crosses. But from what I understand, all 3 are skunk dominant. I mentioned those strains because I have already purchased them. Not because I think they are the best representatives of skunk per se.

I am just re-starting my grow after a 3 yr hiatus. (The smell of cannabis plants made me ill during pregnancy, and while my daughter was an infant, I simply didn't have time.) So I want to begin finding new mothers.

Of the three strains mentioned, which was your favorite and why?


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 1, 2017)

And I know about the auctions. I've won about a dozen of them in the last couple of months. 

Right now I'm running 3 Medicine Man plants and a Critical Mass. They are leftovers from a few Spring Cleaning purchases about 7 years ago. And I just popped some fem Abusive OG seeds that I was recently given.....but I'm trying to decide what will go first when my new MNS goodies come in. 
I've never grown skunks in the past. My grows we're pretty small in the past, and I never had the room to really pheno hunt for a purposefully stinky plant. I also have Nordle on the way, but I wanted to wait a bit before popping that one. I wish I lived a bit closer to a rec state, but I don't think we'll have time to get to Colorado for a few months.....so I was looking for the opinions of a few other MNS fans.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 1, 2017)

Well I can't comment on G13 skunk I've got 3 plus weeks until they finish and haven't run the new skunk at all. Of the 2 remaining I'd have to say I liked SHIT better. Pheno hunting is a must so I'd suggest popping as many as you can if you're searching for a mom. From the plants I've run of it the more indica dominant were the ones I preferred. Hard sticky stinky shit! But there are some phenos that are kind of leafy and fluffy. Hard to clean and not as good. I've only run about 10 females so my word might not be gospel but for me and I'm not opposed to a sativa by any means but for this strain it was a battle of the indica nugs.

Now the shark was good and but again it's an F1 so pheno hunting will be needed. You'll find heavy black widow phenos to skunk phenos and anywhere in between. But most will be a combo. What I can say is that I'm always running multiple strains. And when I ran shark I had better stuff. So I wound up letting it all go. That doesn't mean it wasn't good. It just means I had better. But I only ran 6-10 females. I bought a 1 gram spring cleaning of it. So there's 60-75 seeds in there. So I didn't find my keeper of that strain on the first run. But I'll be running it again in the future and hopefully I'll find my keeper next time.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 1, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> And I know about the auctions. I've won about a dozen of them in the last couple of months.
> 
> Right now I'm running 3 Medicine Man plants and a Critical Mass. They are leftovers from a few Spring Cleaning purchases about 7 years ago. And I just popped some fem Abusive OG seeds that I was recently given.....but I'm trying to decide what will go first when my new MNS goodies come in.
> I've never grown skunks in the past. My grows we're pretty small in the past, and I never had the room to really pheno hunt for a purposefully stinky plant. I also have Nordle on the way, but I wanted to wait a bit before popping that one. I wish I lived a bit closer to a rec state, but I don't think we'll have time to get to Colorado for a few months.....so I was looking for the opinions of a few other MNS fans.


I've got nordle right next to my g13 skunks right now. 5 of each.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks, I'll hit you up for your thoughts on the G13 and Nordle in a month or two. 

I love hazes too, but when looking in the skunk family that's not my intention. Now, when I run Neville's skunk, that'll be another story.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh, and I have a tremor disorder....so hard to clean, leafy bud has to be a freaking amazing smoke to earn a second run in my grow room.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 1, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> at mws u can buy single seeds 1 shit is 3.40 so i bought 10..


I won Shit in an MNS auction in March. My straw (auctions don't come in breeders packs) had 22 seeds. It cost me just over $20 USD. You can't beat buying Shanti's gear direct.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 2, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> I won Shit in an MNS auction in March. My straw (auctions don't come in breeders packs) had 22 seeds. It cost me just over $20 USD. You can't beat buying Shanti's gear direct.


Yes I've gotten many straws. And they treat auction sales as any other sale even if you're only paying for shipping. ( the minimum bid) that's why there was 22 and not 15. I've found the sealed packs (from a broker almost always have 18 directly from MNS 18 has been a minimum and I've gotten up to 24.) I haven't found a pattern just always happy to have extra.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 2, 2017)

dr greenthumb 1 extra seed per pack and no auction discounts. Took 19 days from day I mailed payment until I got the seeds. Had to send money order.
Riot seeds fast delivery order 1 - 6 days. Pay with CC. Order 2 took 3 weeks wife had med emergency. I haven't run them yet but I ordered twice with good size orders. And the first order he gave me 2 full packs of 2 different strains. The second he added 3 strains full packs -extra strain (longer wait). Some of his prices are high. (After years of saving I just want fire) I figure a keeper of a rare strain is priceless and if handled properly I could have the rest of my life if I chose. But that's me and the stage I'm at. It might not be for everyone. Long story I wanted top dawg but got tired of waiting. So I asked a member where I should look to find top shelf. This is one of the few places that I was referred. I did no research just faith on the recommendation. I can't speak on what the seeds will bring. What I've cracked had 100% germination rates on both sets of gear. I will say while waiting for the seeds I did do some research. And they're plenty of haters of both these guys. But if you look you can find people who hate every breeder. But when reading posts how do I even know the person who's hating is a good grower? I think many of these guys have "teams" of people who want to push what they like. This is a seed game not every seed is going to be a star. That doesn't mean the breeder is at fault. If a newbie gets a pack and fails at germinating is that the breeders fault? I don't think so but that person will likely hate on the breeder of those seeds forever.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 2, 2017)

i planted 2 g13xskunk. both are female and 2 weeks into 12/12.. 1 is a short plant with really nice structure, the other is taller w/ a bit more distance between nodes.. both have very wide indica dom leaves w 9 fingers.. ill be watching them closely, still to early to say if they are keepers but looking good so far.. 
i also planted 2 bcbd the bigs and 2 bomb berry bombs,, all are females, the big looks good so far short squat plant, the berry bomb has very thin sativa dom leaves one with 4 leaves at the node and 4 branches it also has a very weird looking leaf w 11 fingers then 5 more fingers growing out the top of the other leaf,, very cool but weird..the other leaves are normal but ive never seen branching like this,, the branches grow straight outwards at each node like a T not like the normal Y.. All are only 1-2 weeks into bloom so its going to be awile before i know bud structure,smell, etc..
my main bloom table is all cherry bomb, im now on my 6th clone mom..funny how this clone mother is even better than the original seed mom,, after 6 generations of clones it now finishes in 7 weeks a week faster than the seed mom, buds are covered w crystals, dense, and smell like a kitty cocktail.. this strain seems to be ADAPTING to my room and conditions..
have any of u noticed changes,,or adapting from your generations of clone mothers??


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 3, 2017)

Did anyone grew ortega strain?' that seems very interesting to me..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 3, 2017)

I grew out a cut called "ortega" i got from the sqwirl, it was very unique and very nice, kinda wish I would have kept it... cannot say if it was from Mr Nice stock or not but was being passed around


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 3, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Did anyone grew ortega strain?' that seems very interesting to me..


Read past posts. I grew it not long ago. It's not ready to smoke yet. But I found a few pollen sacs but nothing like what I saw in past post about all hermies.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 4, 2017)

I( was at work on my celly and its really hard to read all 22 pages full of text..


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 20, 2017)

So......I decided to go ahead and pop a dozen SHIT seeds to run next. This weekend, I put them in a shot glass for a 24 hour soak and all 12 had just popped open. Each went into it's own small seedling pot with my seed starting mix and I thought nothing of it. Today, plants have started breaking soil and I must say I am shocked. Thus far, 7 seeds have broken ground and 5 contained twins. In about 10 years of growing, I had never personally seen twins......now they are everywhere with this strain.

Any idea what causes this in the plant kingdom? Just curious.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 21, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> So......I decided to go ahead and pop a dozen SHIT seeds to run next. This weekend, I put them in a shot glass for a 24 hour soak and all 12 had just popped open. Each went into it's own small seedling pot with my seed starting mix and I thought nothing of it. Today, plants have started breaking soil and I must say I am shocked. Thus far, 7 seeds have broken ground and 5 contained twins. In about 10 years of growing, I had never personally seen twins......now they are everywhere with this strain.
> 
> Any idea what causes this in the plant kingdom? Just curious.


Never seen it. How about some pics!


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jun 21, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> So......I decided to go ahead and pop a dozen SHIT seeds to run next. This weekend, I put them in a shot glass for a 24 hour soak and all 12 had just popped open. Each went into it's own small seedling pot with my seed starting mix and I thought nothing of it. Today, plants have started breaking soil and I must say I am shocked. Thus far, 7 seeds have broken ground and 5 contained twins. In about 10 years of growing, I had never personally seen twins......now they are everywhere with this strain.
> 
> Any idea what causes this in the plant kingdom? Just curious.


Congrats! Twice as many plants=better selection. I've noticed Mr Nice Skunks have a mutation 'gene', giving rise to about 1/4 mutants. I've had one Shit and one New Skunk give me a twin, but not five!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 21, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Congrats! Twice as many plants=better selection. I've noticed Mr Nice Skunks have a mutation 'gene', giving rise to about 1/4 mutants. I've had one Shit and one New Skunk give me a twin, but not five!


Talk to us about the new skunk. I've got 75 plus beans to play with.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jun 21, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Talk to us about the new skunk. I've got 75 plus beans to play with.


75 is quite the selection! I only bought 2 packs=37 beans, planted 8 seeds 9 came up. They grew stout and vigourus, grew slightly faster than SHIT. The stem rub on most are FUNKY to say the least. They are indica leaners, with wider leaves and the perfect amour of stretch for me. I think I have 6 females going into 12/12 on the 1st


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jun 21, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> So......I decided to go ahead and pop a dozen SHIT seeds to run next. This weekend, I put them in a shot glass for a 24 hour soak and all 12 had just popped open. Each went into it's own small seedling pot with my seed starting mix and I thought nothing of it. Today, plants have started breaking soil and I must say I am shocked. Thus far, 7 seeds have broken ground and 5 contained twins. In about 10 years of growing, I had never personally seen twins......now they are everywhere with this strain.
> 
> Any idea what causes this in the plant kingdom? Just curious.


Just got twins out of a Mikado seed pack. Mikado is bred by Hazeman seeds.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 21, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> 75 is quite the selection! I only bought 2 packs=37 beans, planted 8 seeds 9 came up. They grew stout and vigourus, grew slightly faster than SHIT. The stem rub on most are FUNKY to say the least. They are indica leaners, with wider leaves and the perfect amour of stretch for me. I think I have 6 females going into 12/12 on the 1st


 Yeah I know I've got more than I need. I managed to get in at the end of the first batch and wanted to make sure I had enough for 2 good hunts. I just had a feeling these weren't going to be as available as everything else. I just heard the other day there are no direct buys on the new skunk Anymore. If you want it you've got to win the auction. Plus they say if you want the RK pheno it could take 20-40 beans. I wanted to make sure I found 1. I've got my own seedbank for all left over seeds. I like knowing I've always got some in reserve.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jun 22, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Yeah I know I've got more than I need. I managed to get in at the end of the first batch and wanted to make sure I had enough for 2 good hunts. I just had a feeling these weren't going to be as available as everything else. I just heard the other day there are no direct buys on the new skunk Anymore. If you want it you've got to win the auction. Plus they say if you want the RK pheno it could take 20-40 beans. I wanted to make sure I found 1. I've got my own seedbank for all left over seeds. I like knowing I've always got some in reserve.


Good to know they will be on the auctions, hopefully forever like MHI. So when are you gonna start your great search? Critical Skunk convinced me on Mr Nice Skunks and the Shits I have budding right now reinforcing that. I can't wait to see what these pre-Nev\Shanti skunks are like!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 22, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Good to know they will be on the auctions, hopefully forever like MHI. So when are you gonna start your great search? Critical Skunk convinced me on Mr Nice Skunks and the Shits I have budding right now reinforcing that. I can't wait to see what these pre-Nev\Shanti skunks are like!


That's a really really good question. Originally I was going to crack them late summer for an early fall run. However, after buying the new skunk and the 2 new widow haze crosses I decided after 5 years of growing 99% MNS gear I needed to branch out. I was going to start with trying top dawg. But found out quickly you've got to buy them when available not when you want them. After several months of hunting with no success. I decided to picked up 6 strains from dr greenthumb and 6 strains from riot seeds. I've got 7 strains 3 plants per stain vegging now. And about 2-3 weeks ago TD has become available again so I've hoarded more packs than I care to disclose. But if your thinking big. Think bigger. So now I don't know where I want to start. Never mind I've got about 1/2 MNS strains as well.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 22, 2017)

I've got east coast sour diesel, headband, ghost og, double black doja, hawgsbreath, giesel and road kill afghani in veg now. Almost ready for cuttings to be taken then the final up pot. So I've been scratching my head on what to run next. Sometimes more choices is great other times it's hard. This time choosing is hard.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm germinating 20 new skunk now. A pack of top dawg super city skunk along with a few g13 and clockwork orange. It will be awhile but I'm going to get an idea what's in there.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice man! I'm st0ked to see what ya find!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 25, 2017)

I've got a couple Ortega running in my greenhouse about 3 weeks into flower. Never grown it before, thought it might stay a little more squat than it has but looks good even has some pink pistils which is pretty cool.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 25, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I've got a couple Ortega running in my greenhouse about 3 weeks into flower. Never grown it before, thought it might stay a little more squat than it has but looks good even has some pink pistils which is pretty cool.View attachment 3966794View attachment 3966795


Yes I only had 1 throw pink pistols. Watch for some male flowers. I found it's no where near as bad as I read prior to running. But there surely was some pollen sacs. For me they showed up very late. I plucked them off before opening. Mine is still curing but I did find some seeds during trimming. I don't think there will be a lot of seeds. But take my word for it watch them carefully.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 27, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> So......I decided to go ahead and pop a dozen SHIT seeds to run next. This weekend, I put them in a shot glass for a 24 hour soak and all 12 had just popped open. Each went into it's own small seedling pot with my seed starting mix and I thought nothing of it. Today, plants have started breaking soil and I must say I am shocked. Thus far, 7 seeds have broken ground and 5 contained twins. In about 10 years of growing, I had never personally seen twins......now they are everywhere with this strain.
> 
> Any idea what causes this in the plant kingdom? Just curious.


At 50 hours I'm planting germinated seeds. 15 of 20 cracked with nice tap roots.

It's funny you posted this! 2 of my 15 have 2 tap roots coming out of the shell. Neither had anything but the roots out of the shell yet. But at this point I think I could well have 2 twins! I'm very interested.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 27, 2017)

Just opened my g13 germinated seeds. This for sure was a twin. There was a seed that not only had a tap root but it had also spit out another plant. The "main" plant was still is the shell and it wasn't ready to come off. But right along side the tap root was a whole seedling. It looks weak but it's in the ground. 

If I didn't see it with my own eyes. I would think I'm a liar. I read a post a week ago saying I've never seen this. And within a week this has happened.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 13, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I've got east coast sour diesel, headband, ghost og, double black doja, hawgsbreath, giesel and road kill afghani in veg now. Almost ready for cuttings to be taken then the final up pot. So I've been scratching my head on what to run next. Sometimes more choices is great other times it's hard. This time choosing is hard.


Where did you get the giesel? What is it like? A sativa? I know Bodhi's wolfpack is Giesel x Appalachia.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 13, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Where did you get the giesel? What is it like? A sativa? I know Bodhi's wolfpack is Giesel x Appalachia.


Riot seeds and I can't tell you more other than its chemdogs personal cut and an S1. Mine still is in veg.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 18, 2017)

does anyone still grow mr nice gear or what?? my friend has a pile of old mr nice stuff among lots of other breeders, wondering if it's worth buying from her or if i can still get them elsewhere?


----------



## Frest (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah mate.. cheapest place is from mr nice auctions..


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 18, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> does anyone still grow mr nice gear or what?? my friend has a pile of old mr nice stuff among lots of other breeders, wondering if it's worth buying from her or if i can still get them elsewhere?


Yes you can get MNS gear straight from them 2 ways. Buy it direct or wait for auctions that run almost every day. Also many seedbanks carry his gear. Mostly over seas though. Hardest part is getting them the payment. Cash bank transfer or money order. Auctions usually last about 3 days and are always rotating. I grew his gear for several years and have plenty of it left. I just needed a change.


----------



## justanothergrower78 (Sep 29, 2019)

Running shark shock! Been awhile so thought try out an oldie but a goodie little more time to grow for this one.


----------



## casperd (Sep 29, 2019)

anyone grown the shit and whats the most stinky and the strongest smoke by mr nice ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 29, 2019)

There are some insane pictures of critical skunk on mns forums and lots of reports of great taste and smell on it. I absolutely cannot wait to grow out my skunks and affies from mns. Shit has impressed me in all my researching over the years. Awesome smell reports especially fruity pebbles phenos. I am doing Angel Heart now. His gear is just on a whole other level compared to a lot of dutch companies. You have to dig though. Numbers really matter as it is pretty clear the gene pool is healthy as hell.


----------



## JohnDee (Sep 29, 2019)

casperd said:


> anyone grown the shit and whats the most stinky and the strongest smoke by mr nice ?


Hey Casper,
The shit isn't genetically related to that old strain Dog Shit? Seeking info in it. Got strawberry dog shit as freebie ((not Mr Nice).

G13 Widow and their old stand-by Black Widow are both very potent. Have them both in veg right now.
JD


----------



## JohnDee (Sep 29, 2019)

legalcanada said:


> does anyone still grow mr nice gear or what?? my friend has a pile of old mr nice stuff among lots of other breeders, wondering if it's worth buying from her or if i can still get them elsewhere?


Don't pay good money for questionable seeds. Do you know age and how they've been stored?
JD


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 29, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hey Casper,
> The shit isn't genetically related to that old strain Dog Shit? Seeking info in it. Got strawberry dog shit as freebie ((not Mr Nice).
> 
> G13 Widow and their old stand-by Black Widow are both very potent. Have them both in veg right now.
> JD


How long ago did you buy you Mr Nice gear?


----------



## THT (Sep 29, 2019)

casperd said:


> anyone grown the shit and whats the most stinky and the strongest smoke by mr nice ?


I grew out Shit, super potent, fast flowering, several very different expressions. It was low price for the seeds and well worth it.


----------



## JohnDee (Sep 29, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> How long ago did you buy you Mr Nice gear?


Just a few years ago I used Mr Nice Auctions and I ordered another pack from their site later...maybe year and a half ago.
JD


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 29, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Just a few years ago I used Mr Nice Auctions and I ordered another pack from their site later...maybe year and a half ago.
> JD


So you grew out G13 Black widow?


----------



## JohnDee (Sep 29, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> So you grew out G13 Black widow?


Hi Kp,
My G13W has a little story to it. It was a little older from an auction. It had been stored improperly and I got poor germination rate. One plant. But it was healthy and I nursed it along...and as luck would have it...it was a she. I flowered one plant that was harvested in early July. 

It grew like any plant. Normal vigor and none of the need for extra Mg that black widow commonly needs. Bigger buds then a widow and quite gnarly looking. Mine weren't super frosty...but that was grower error. Actually I had to shut down for last part of summer due to heat.

Buds should be cured soon. Tried some of course and it was a little bland but smooth smoke like widow. Got me plenty high too. Mixed head/body. I know it has potential I never tapped with my one plant...one grow experience. Have 4 clones vegging to start soon.
JD


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 29, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hi Kp,
> My G13W has a little story to it. It was a little older from an auction. It had been stored improperly and I got poor germination rate. One plant. But it was healthy and I nursed it along...and as luck would have it...it was a she. I flowered one plant that was harvested in early July.
> 
> It grew like any plant. Normal vigor and none of the need for extra Mg that black widow commonly needs. Bigger buds then a widow and quite gnarly looking. Mine weren't super frosty...but that was grower error. Actually I had to shut down for last part of summer due to heat.
> ...


I was always interested in running the real deal white/black widow but not sure which to run. Heard Shanti had the old genetics to work with but heard another story lately. I don't want to run a watered down line.


----------



## JohnDee (Sep 30, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I was always interested in running the real deal white/black widow but not sure which to run. Heard Shanti had the old genetics to work with but heard another story lately. I don't want to run a watered down line.


Kp,
I'll tell you about my experience. Back quite a few years...I purchased some "White Widow" seeds from a place called Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds (AMS...still open) I loved the strain, found a really nice sativa pheno and grew it steady for two years.

Skip ahead a couple decades to my current grow. Remembering my previous WW experience...I bought some Black Widow seeds direct from Mr Nice Auctions.

The interesting thing is that once grown out...the Black Widow grew. smoked and smelled exactly like the widow I had previous grown. My conclusion is that they are the same...ams probably selling shanti gear (or were 15 years ago).

I personally don't follow the breeders as if they were rock stars. I admire the work they do and try to support them as my seed needs arise. I do believe that Mr Nice has the real deal Widow.
JD


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 30, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Kp,
> I'll tell you about my experience. Back quite a few years...I purchased some "White Widow" seeds from a place called Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds (AMS...still open) I loved the strain, found a really nice sativa pheno and grew it steady for two years.
> 
> Skip ahead a couple decades to my current grow. Remembering my previous WW experience...I bought some Black Widow seeds direct from Mr Nice Auctions.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to answer JD. We are going to order a pack to run. We have an old cut of white widow but my buddy wants to try something new.


----------



## bosboy (Nov 13, 2019)

Mr nice shit is a good plant, old genetics you can tell. And quality


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 15, 2020)

I have a pack and a half of medicine man, and a pack of shit and a pack of nl5xhaze. Anyone growing one of these? I am freaking excited to pop some of these soon.


----------



## klx (Mar 15, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> I have a pack and a half of medicine man, and a pack of shit and a pack of nl5xhaze. Anyone growing one of these? I am freaking excited to pop some of these soon.


Have grown both the Medicine man was a crowd favourite for about 3 years in early 2000s so if Shanit still has the same stock then you are in for a treat and same with nl5xhaze. Haven't grown any Shanti strains in years needs to grab me a few starting with shit


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2020)

Ive done a Critical Skunk outside which came up pretty good and ive got some Pink Floyd's on the go looking promising.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Last week I ordered 3 packs of Nevilles haze, 3 packs super silver haze and 3 packs of mango haze. I have the head room now to grow some real sativas! Long term goals but i am looking forward to it.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2020)

10 feet of headroom?



Proud of you for going for the Hazes! 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2020)

Not sure if this has been posted earlier in the thread but thought id share. Its from the Mr Nice Forum

*Originally Posted by shantibaba
Hi All

just to clear the air from confusion and before you all go making a legend from myth here is how it was done and is done still....

Nh is made from Haze C male which is made by two pure haze parents from 1969....then the female side of NH is made from Haze A combined to NL5 or NL5Haze A where Haze A was also made by two pure Haze parents also from 1969

Haze A is no longer alive only Haze C male is along with several other different sativa lines.

but plants with the lineage of Haze A are still alive and carrying the genes within.

SSH is made up of Haze C combined to Skunk 1 or Skunk HzC which is the male side, the female side is Haze C combined to NL5 or NL5HzC

the Mango comes from a parallel cross same as SSH but with one difference

Haze A male combined to Sk 1 or Sk HzA being the male plant, the female is NL5HzC....that is the breeding of those three plants

considering the Haze A is no longer a male alive, it still is alive in the ancestry of some of the plants used in all these breeds

I do not have secrets about breeding but given the same seed batches we could all still create something different...it boils down to selection.

La Nina is the widow father breed to a pure Haze female...neither A or C by the way so I hope that clears up all your doubts once and for all.
[...]*


----------



## S3NS3 (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone know if there is an old Maple leaf indica equivalent in the MR Nice catalog?? Any comments on Mango /Widow ??


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 17, 2020)

These are the two phenos ive picked for a full run 50-50.
Ones still in the tent but is my fav. Gunna chop on sunday- tis all the time it gets. Hoping the clone finishes faster.
The upside down one is hanging. Bit of Purple in her. Faster finisher. Flash washed the stubby away but its nearly the size as the prev choice. Anyone know if the Purple is a wanted trait in a Pink Floyd? Not much info out there on them.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 24, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> These are the two phenos ive picked for a full run 50-50.
> Ones still in the tent but is my fav. Gunna chop on sunday- tis all the time it gets. Hoping the clone finishes faster.
> The upside down one is hanging. Bit of Purple in her. Faster finisher. Flash washed the stubby away but its nearly the size as the prev choice. Anyone know if the Purple is a wanted trait in a Pink Floyd? Not much info out there on them.
> 
> View attachment 4656218View attachment 4656219View attachment 4656220View attachment 4656221


pics look wicked, great beer choice too mate


----------



## Five of diamonds (Aug 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> 10 feet of headroom?
> 
> View attachment 4637602
> 
> ...


Yup 12 feet actually  I'm so happy. Just finished my room build and will be popping some beans within the week.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 12, 2020)

This is MASK (Master Kush x Afghan x Skunk) an unreleased line you had to ask for a while back the seeds were gifted to me by another member to reproduce & i'll be sending half the seeds i make back to him. I got 32 seeds that came in a little yellow straw i got good germ rates 10 of 13 sprouted overnight which is great considering that these seeds maybe nearly 10 years old.

This is just the first batch i'm making & i still have 19 beans to go through for this continuing open pollination project. The strain is very vigorous one of the most vigorous strains ive ever grown & very easy, they showed sex first week of flower & the males were dropping pollen by the end of week 2, all together i got 6 males & 4 females I will be hitting the females in a few days. Just keeping them small i dont need 1000's of seeds just a hundred or so per batch.

seeds arrived in this little yellow sealed straw


----------



## conor c (Sep 13, 2020)

S3NS3 said:


> Anyone know if there is an old Maple leaf indica equivalent in the MR Nice catalog?? Any comments on Mango /Widow ??


Nah his ortega(shantis) was n1 x nl5 the ortega maple leaf line nevil sold way back was jim ortegas line think only sensi/the seedbank ever offered it as far as i know


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2020)

That looks like the killer Kush from back in the 80s! Can you please post some close-ups of the seeds?


----------



## S3NS3 (Sep 20, 2020)

conor c said:


> Nah his ortega(shantis) was n1 x nl5 the ortega maple leaf line nevil sold way back was jim ortegas line think only sensi/the seedbank ever offered it as far as i know


Thank you this is my theory as well. I was hoping to be wrong. Everyone is hating on Sensi so much these days is there a technical reason they have gone down hill, or is everyone kinda falsely equivicating the right wing push against the dutch coffee shop scene with seed company failure? Or are the two actually related? Think I'm going to get it from Sensi and find out if the strain is still as good an indica for insomnia as I remember from 20 years ago


----------



## conor c (Sep 21, 2020)

S3NS3 said:


> Thank you this is my theory as well. I was hoping to be wrong. Everyone is hating on Sensi so much these days is there a technical reason they have gone down hill, or is everyone kinda falsely equivicating the right wing push against the dutch coffee shop scene with seed company failure? Or are the two actually related? Think I'm going to get it from Sensi and find out if the strain is still as good an indica for insomnia as I remember from 20 years ago


i think i know why many find it confusing see nevil when he spoke of maple leaf alot of the time he meant the original from the seeds he got from jim ortega thats the original unless he was specifically talking about the seed line sensi sell it was a selection from those seeds so not the exact same its from the original seeds nevil also got from jim that afghan t the mother of super skunk among others comes from i think sensis is a back cross with something else vs the original batch nevil got and used to make many strains dont get me wrong theres (sensis)maple leaf indica is great but its sweet definitely not funky imo think lots of people mix up the original vs the seedbank version available to all / what nevil said on the subject


----------



## S3NS3 (Oct 8, 2020)

conor c said:


> i think i know why many find it confusing see nevil when he spoke of maple leaf alot of the time he meant the original from the seeds he got from jim ortega thats the original unless he was specifically talking about the seed line sensi sell it was a selection from those seeds so not the exact same its from the original seeds nevil also got from jim that afghan t the mother of super skunk among others comes from i think sensis is a back cross with something else vs the original batch nevil got and used to make many strains dont get me wrong theres (sensis)maple leaf indica is great but its sweet definitely not funky imo think lots of people mix up the original vs the seedbank version available to all / what nevil said on the subject


Thank you so much!!! The clone version I got was definitely the seed bank sweet one. It had nice deep earthy funk with a smooth syrupy sweet top. It did literally taste like maple syrup while the smell of earthy skunk almost totally over powered the sweet maple but not quite. The effect was more clear headed than the super skunk we ran yet helped me sleep at night even more, but thats just my ratchet ass memory of it from way back in 98 for whatever that is worth. Thank you for the clarification


----------



## conor c (Oct 10, 2020)

S3NS3 said:


> Thank you so much!!! The clone version I got was definitely the seed bank sweet one. It had nice deep earthy funk with a smooth syrupy sweet top. It did literally taste like maple syrup while the smell of earthy skunk almost totally over powered the sweet maple but not quite. The effect was more clear headed than the super skunk we ran yet helped me sleep at night even more, but thats just my ratchet ass memory of it from way back in 98 for whatever that is worth. Thank you for the clarification


No problem friend


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Oct 30, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not sure if this has been posted earlier in the thread but thought id share. Its from the Mr Nice Forum
> 
> *Originally Posted by shantibaba
> Hi All
> ...


You might want to go an see the updated version of this he put up about a month ago, as he's been called out on some of the bs, so nevils haze is a5 x hz c, ssh is c5(nl5hz) x skunkhaze c, mango haze is c5122(nl5hz) x skunkhaze c always been same father as ssh with both strains containing no haze a an never did, an la nina is mm hybrid x white widow ibl.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 30, 2020)

TheWholeTruth said:


> You might want to go an see the updated version of this he put up about a month ago, as he's been called out on some of the bs, so nevils haze is a5 x hz c, ssh is c5(nl5hz) x skunkhaze c, mango haze is c5122(nl5hz) x skunkhaze c always been same father as ssh with both strains containing no haze a an never did, an la nina is mm hybrid x white widow ibl.


Cool, when u get a few minutes can u copy and paste his comment. Good to keep it all together.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi All
Just to be clear about the breeding stories it really works like this
Nev Haze is made with Haze C male and NL5 x Haze A, while the Super Silver Haze is made from Skunk x Haze C male to NL5 xHzC and Mango Haze is made up of Skunk Haze C male and a NL5 x Hz C selection called 122.

hope that is clear....Sb


There you go mate. Its in the live q and a thread, page2 , post 31
I will find the quotes confirming la nina was made with a mullum hybrid for you too


----------



## S3NS3 (Nov 1, 2020)

So Super Silver Haze and Mango Haze are just different selection lines out of the same cross? Anyone ever try the Mango Widow cross? Thanks to all for the knowledge drop it is appreciated


----------



## conor c (Mar 2, 2021)

S3NS3 said:


> So Super Silver Haze and Mango Haze are just different selection lines out of the same cross? Anyone ever try the Mango Widow cross? Thanks to all for the knowledge drop it is appreciated


There sisters but not the same the a5 was one of the best haze selections nevil worked imo i think pure haze A is dead tho its only alive in hybrids like the A5 haze etc haze c is great just not as potent ime


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 2, 2021)

conor c said:


> There sisters but not the same the a5 was one of the best haze selections nevil worked imo i think pure haze A is dead tho its only alive in hybrids like the A5 haze etc haze c is great just not as potent ime


Both ssh and mango haze were originally just haze C doubled up, no a5haze. The original haze C is just as potent as haze A. The first nevils haze line released from mr nice was actually nevils haze x haze C as was test ssh and test mango haze. None of wich were around for long. If you think you have ever had the lines from mr nice in there original form how nevil made them, well you haven't. Unless shanti has specifically said he is giving you seed made by nevil otherwise they are all remakes and nothing like they were originally. Nevils work cant be replicated.


----------



## conor c (Mar 2, 2021)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Both ssh and mango haze were originally just haze C doubled up, no a5haze. The original haze C is just as potent as haze A. The first nevils haze line released from mr nice was actually nevils haze x haze C as was test ssh and test mango haze. None of wich were around for long. If you think you have ever had the lines from mr nice in there original form how nevil made them, well you haven't. Unless shanti has specifically said he is giving you seed made by nevil otherwise they are all remakes and nothing like they were originally. Nevils work cant be replicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 2, 2021)

Speaking of Maple Syrup tastes:

Around 2006 a was copping different hazes, blueberry and bubblegum in Trenton, NJ....then I came across the BEST haze ive ever smoked......it literally tasted like Waffles covered in Maple Syrup......shit was sticky as hell and anytime I smoked it, you could smell it 3 blocks away.....the potency was higher than any weed ive ever tried.....you smoke this and you are retarded for the next 5+ hours......then the guy with it moved to florida....i went all the way down there for it and he ended up getting raided.....never saw that haze again......damn do I wish I could have that shit now


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 2, 2021)

Not the same a5. Karmas source had 5 different a5 cuttings when nevil claimed he kept two. So obviously someone has been popping seeds and now making out they have nevils selected clones. Still nevils work cant be replicated. You can make bx's s1's but it will never be the same as the original. No one can make any of the f1 haze A hybrids or the f1 haze C hybrids or even the males pure reversed on to themselves. No one can replicate the work, its why haze hasnt been the same in the last 20 years no mater were you are. Mind you the work nevil did in his last round of breeding was some of the best.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 21, 2021)

I bought a 10 pack of Mr.Nice - Black widow.
Opened the pack today to give a friend a couple seeds...there was 17 seeds!
I was pleasantly surprised I gave my friend 7 and kept 10


----------



## BurnzAU (Apr 21, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I bought a 10 pack of Mr.Nice - Black widow.
> Opened the pack today to give a friend a couple seeds...there was 17 seeds!
> I was pleasantly surprised I gave my friend 7 and kept 10


Been a long time since I've ordered a pack of MNS but all packs come with 17 or 18 seeds from memory, to average out to around 10 females per pack.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 21, 2021)

BurnzAU said:


> Been a long time since I've ordered a pack of MNS but all packs come with 17 or 18 seeds from memory, to average out to around 10 females per pack.


Thanks I didn’t know that!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 22, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I bought a 10 pack of Mr.Nice - Black widow.
> Opened the pack today to give a friend a couple seeds...there was 17 seeds!
> I was pleasantly surprised I gave my friend 7 and kept 10


They are an awesome company to deal with.


----------



## conor c (Apr 22, 2021)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Not the same a5. Karmas source had 5 different a5 cuttings when nevil claimed he kept two. So obviously someone has been popping seeds and now making out they have nevils selected clones. Still nevils work cant be replicated. You can make bx's s1's but it will never be the same as the original. No one can make any of the f1 haze A hybrids or the f1 haze C hybrids or even the males pure reversed on to themselves. No one can replicate the work, its why haze hasnt been the same in the last 20 years no mater were you are. Mind you the work nevil did in his last round of breeding was some of the best.


Your welcome to your opinion but i take karma at his word when he says its legit im inclined to agree


----------



## TheWholeTruth (May 6, 2021)

conor c said:


> Your welcome to your opinion but i take karma at his word when he says its legit im inclined to agree


I agree. Karma is a stand up guy, but he has never said its nevils breeding a5 clone, the exact same cutting featured on the front cover of the 1990 seedbank catalogue. Which is confirmed to be the actual plant that later mothered the Neville's haze. A plant from another original a5 seed would still be the real a5 just not the exact same plant used on the cover picture, the actual Neville's haze mother clone. Tho the karmas cut thats out and about is still very rare and seems to be the only surviving a5 cutting left thats used publicly. I have heard karma say there is another a5 cutting he has access to. One that seems to be more tightly held and not given out or hasn't been sold in coffee shops in weed form. Thats more like what I would expect would have been happening with the actual backup held for nevil of his breeding clone.


----------



## U79 (May 27, 2021)

Looking for input on The Stones and The Cure, how they compare in terms of high, terps and flavours. Has anyone by chance grown out the two to compare? Appreciate any info and experience you might have to share on these.


----------



## Tacotown (Jul 11, 2021)

U79 said:


> Looking for input on The Stones and The Cure, how they compare in terms of high, terps and flavours. Has anyone by chance grown out the two to compare? Appreciate any info and experience you might have to share on these.


Would love to hear from others as well, I just recently won The Cure in an auction for cheap and was interested The Stones too.


----------



## afghan30 (Yesterday at 11:09 AM)

{Ganjika} said:


> This is MASK (Master Kush x Afghan x Skunk) an unreleased line you had to ask for a while back the seeds were gifted to me by another member to reproduce & i'll be sending half the seeds i make back to him. I got 32 seeds that came in a little yellow straw i got good germ rates 10 of 13 sprouted overnight which is great considering that these seeds maybe nearly 10 years old.
> 
> This is just the first batch i'm making & i still have 19 beans to go through for this continuing open pollination project. The strain is very vigorous one of the most vigorous strains ive ever grown & very easy, they showed sex first week of flower & the males were dropping pollen by the end of week 2, all together i got 6 males & 4 females I will be hitting the females in a few days. Just keeping them small i dont need 1000's of seeds just a hundred or so per batch.
> 
> ...


Hey @{Ganjika} , think we have the same mutual friend as he gave me some MASK F2s to grow this year, I believe these are the ones you grew!

I grow at about 55 north in a polytunnel and the MASK did pretty well for an environment with such high mould pressure. Good early resin. Have made some crosses with it and have more seeds of it too so look forward to growing it again.

Thanks man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Today at 12:07 AM)

Some Mr Nice keepers I've been running of late! Love these to bits and they will be in my stable for some time! 
Shark shock


Medicine Man

*

*


----------

